# Rolling Acres - This and That



## RollingAcres (Apr 24, 2018)

We bought our house about 3 years ago. When we were looking for houses, we both wanted to move out of the town DH grew up in, which has turned from a town with lots of farm lands to now lots of housing developments and shops/stores and lots of traffic...We wanted a place out in the countryside with some acreage and a good school district. We found our place "by accident" because we didn't look in that area thinking it's out of the school district we'd like our son to be in. Then one day DH drove on that road to do a delivery and saw this little older house and thought we should look into....and here we are!

We have 9.5 acres of mostly rolling hills. It already has apple and pear trees, blueberry bushes, raspberry patches, chicken coop and several sheds. A few weeks after we moved in my step-daughter gave me some chicks and the adventure started....then last year we bought our first 2 Red Devon heifers. Who knows, maybe next we'll get some pigs .

I guess I will answer some of the questions from the "Journal guide".
This is Part 1 (Questions 1-20): 
_1. What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?_ New York (upstate). The climate here, well, they say if you don't like the weather today, wait a day and it might be completely different the next. This picture below pretty much sums it up! 





_2. How many people are in your family? Marital status?_ Married: DH, myself, my son, 1 adult step-daughter and 1 adult step-son
_3. How would you define your farm? _Backyard farm perhaps. We currently have 2 hens and 2 cows
_4. What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed? _I would bake
_5. Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to? _Does helping count? We (as is DH) built our first house about 10 years ago by himself and I helped. But due to unforeseen circumstances, we foreclosed on it. 
_6. Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?_ I can't but DH can.
_7. Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer? _DH. He didn't grow up on a farm but had worked and helped on his neighbor's farm
_8 Is it a hobby or an occupation? Hobby
9. In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more? _I guess I can say I'm pretty knowledgeable in baking, cooking and gardening. I love to learn and I still have a lot to learn about cattle
_10. In what types of farming will you never choose to do?_ Probably fish farming
_11. Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply? _Yes. That's why I started gardening and learned canning and also bought our cows
_12. Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world? _A good book
_13. Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi? _What kind of farm tractor? I have plowed my driveway with a loader and I have driven commercial zero turn lawn mowers, does that count? DH can and he's a Class A driver
_14. Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these? _My craft making ability is only at wreath making. I would teach others if I know more
_15. Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds? _Yes we are deeded agriculture. We have 2 cows
_16. Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood? _No but DH can
_17. Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing? _I love to garden. I mostly grow vegetable, not so much flowers.
_18. Do you fish? Bait or explosives? _I enjoy fishing! Bait only. I've never tried explosive and I don't think I'd try it 
_19. How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country? _9.5 acres
_20. Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed? _I have a Bachelor degree in Music from LSU but I now work in accounting

Part 2, the rest of the questions, to be continue...


----------



## Bruce (Apr 24, 2018)

Looking forward to reading your journal. I find it humorous that the Capital Area is considered "upstate" when it is only half way up the state. But I guess the folks in the NYC area don't even know there is anything north of Albany


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 24, 2018)

You started a journal!! So exciting! I can’t wait to follow along!!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 24, 2018)

Very nice! Count me as a follower as well!


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 25, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Looking forward to reading your journal. I find it humorous that the Capital Area is considered "upstate" when it is only half way up the state. But I guess the folks in the NYC area don't even know there is anything north of Albany


Haha, I think anywhere north and outside of NYC is consider "upstate". When you tell people "I'm from New York", they think you're from NYC. But if you add "upstate" to it, then they know you're not in NYC, you are in the rest of the New York State.  


Wehner Homestead said:


> You started a journal!! So exciting! I can’t wait to follow along!!





Latestarter said:


> Very nice! Count me as a follower as well!


Thanks ya'll!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 25, 2018)

You should post pics of your animals!


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 25, 2018)

luvmypets said:


> You should post pics of your animals!


I will. I will add some pics later today.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 25, 2018)

Here here! I concur! We're gonna hold you to it too!


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 25, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Here here! I concur! We're gonna hold you to it too!


Geez tough crowd!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 25, 2018)

You oughta know by now that pics are required!


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 25, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> You oughta know by now that pics are required!


Yeah I should have known better!


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 25, 2018)

My dog, June. We think she's a Golden Retriever/Husky mix. She looks like a golden but she has fur like a Husky and she has the white "arch" on her face like a Husky. We adopted her 13 years ago and we think she's around 12 or 13 years old. She came from TN, we drove down to PA to meet with her transporter to pick her up on Thanksgiving Day 2005, so her unofficial birthdate is Thanksgiving Day. 
1st pic: June enjoying the sun and watching the birds. 2nd pic: June watching a deer at the far end (circled). FYI the red barns are not ours, they are my neighbor's. Maybe one day he will sell that piece of property to us.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 25, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Geez tough crowd!


Especially from a guy who, at times, has had to be reminded to "walk the talk". But we love him anyway


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 25, 2018)

My hens: The black one is Martini, she's an Easter Egger. The brown one is Sweetheart, she's probably a Rhode Island Red. They are "part-time" free range chickens lol. Normally they are in the chicken run but on the weekends I let them out to roam free.


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 25, 2018)

@Bruce , just saw this on Facebook. There you have it!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 25, 2018)

That seems fairly reasonable. Not sure how one defines "upstate" as a different region from other areas in the northern part since the "Northern NY" area is also "up state" from "down state". 

Though the NYC residents would likely mark that spot as "New York" and everything else as "Who cares?"  

And isn't Watertown AKA "Snowmageddon every winter"?


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 25, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Though the NYC residents would likely mark that spot as "New York" and everything else as "Who cares?"


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 25, 2018)

Bruce said:


> And isn't Watertown AKA "Snowmageddon every winter"?



Pretty much.


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 26, 2018)

Q&A Part 2:

_21. What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn? _Zero farm specialty. I'm a beginner, still have lots to learn.
_22. If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?_ Hmmm not sure what I would create but I would like to learn about beekeeping. I have been talking about learning beekeeping for years just haven't done it yet.
_23. Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet? _I have helped DH with framing. I know how to use a Miter saw and a nail gun. I have also helped with burning planks of wood to create a burnt wood look.
_24. Are you interested in herbal animal medicine? _I'm not familiar with it so would have to read about it first.
_25. If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?  _Some where over the rainbow? Lol just kidding. I would love to have a lake house in a warmer place.
_26. Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking? _No
_27. What would your ideal super hero/villain be? _Don't know about that one
_28. Are your family or friends also interested in animals? _Not really.
_29. Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs? _I love to cook and bake. I'm better at baking. DH is better at cooking. We try not to eat as much processed food. I've never tried raw milk and I have farm fresh eggs from my hens (well hen).
_30. What was your best animal experience? Worst? _Don't have much experience with farm animals yet. But the worst experience with any animal would be the day we had to put our dog Samantha down. 
_31. Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs? _I would love to learn how to forage. We have ramps growing in our property, so I do pick some when they are up. I don't hunt but if I need to for food I can. I have some guns and I know how to use them. 
_32. What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm? _I can do all the basics like cooking, baking, planting, canning. I'm not afraid to work and get my hands dirty.
_33. Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve? _I have not tried processing our own meat yet but I'm sure one day I will. I do know how to can. I make my own pasta sauce and salsa every year from the tomatoes from my garden. I canned the sauce and salsa.
_34. Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to? _Currently not using any alternative energy source but I would like to one day to get into solar or wind energy.
_35 What is on your to do list? _Does laundry, doing dishes, house cleaning count? 
_36. Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to? _No. I would like to but with both of us working full time there's not much time and DH is quite picky when it comes to food so it would be tough.
_37. In what do you trust? _God
_38. Do you make and fix things yourself to save money? _It depends. If we can make or fix it, definitely DIY first. But some things are just out of our element.
_39. Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits? _Definitely


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 29, 2018)

Homemade biscuits to go with pork tenderloin and country gravy for dinner tonight


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 29, 2018)

I haven't had biscuits that looked like that since I lived with my Grandma.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 30, 2018)

Oh yum! We had leftover spaghetti. Ugh. Kids eat it well though and I worked so it met everyone’s need. Trying to figure out something yummy for tonight. DD1 asked for steak before she got on the bus. I’ve also got a ton of eggs so I’m thinking I’ll make some deviled eggs since the kids love them...


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 30, 2018)

@Mike CHS I made biscuits pretty regularly. This is the recipe I used:
http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/southern-buttermilk-biscuits-26110
It's quite easy to make.


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 30, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Oh yum! We had leftover spaghetti. Ugh. Kids eat it well though and I worked so it met everyone’s need. Trying to figure out something yummy for tonight. DD1 asked for steak before she got on the bus. I’ve also got a ton of eggs so I’m thinking I’ll make some deviled eggs since the kids love them...



Mmmm I love deviled eggs but I don't ever make them because DH doesn't really eggs.
Steak sounds good, smart kid for asking for steak!  My son LOVES steak as well, and pork and chicken and lamb....
I think tonight might just be lunchmeat sandwiches. Tomorrow will be beef nachos.


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 30, 2018)

We have 3 bulls that we are looking at and I think we are probably going to go with Redemption. Thoughts?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 30, 2018)

I think Redemption looks good. Have you had any luck finding someone to do the breeding for you?


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 30, 2018)

Yes. I was able to find an AI tech and I spoke with him last week. The only thing is somehow we missed observing Mama Bertie for heat. So now I'm starting to worry about what if we couldn't pin down the date for standing heat, then what?

Also DH had mentioned that someone he knows has some Hereford and suggested that maybe we can ask him if we can bring our heifer to his bull. I guess we would have to ask his friend if the bull heifer safe before we consider it.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 30, 2018)

They make heat patches that help detect standing heat. 

Here’s a link to the ones we use at Valley Vet for an example. I like that you can pick different colors since green or blue would show up really well on your red cows. https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...MIpvfQlMbi2gIVhbbACh1uRQGzEAQYASABEgKUlfD_BwE

Here’s info on what a patch should look like to indicate standing heat...


 

*Most* bovine females cycle every 21 days. The temperature being high outside can make it difficult to detect so the patches may help. You don’t need a whole pack for your two females. (We use them to detect cycles, to verify again when we breed-sometimes more than once, then again to make sure they are “covered.” So approximately 3-5 per cow.) I’ve got a package, PM me your address and I’ll mail you five to get her bred and make sure she took. 

A live bull can often have a better success rate. Heifer safe is very important! (Your other female may not do well alone...) She would need to stay about 42-50 days. This would give her a chance to cycle and then verify that she took. You can use the patches for this also so that you know when she was bred and if she cycles again. (You’ll like being able to calculate an exact due date if you go the live cover route.) 

That’s all I can think of for now...


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 30, 2018)

Oh I did see those heat patches in your AI post but thought it's only useful with a bull around (to see if she's been mounted). So it can be used to just detect heat on a cow, the scratches just shows if the cow's been mounted. Don't know what I was thinking when I first read it.
That's very nice of you! Ok, I will PM you in a little while. Thank you! 

It might not work with a live bull if you think my other female won't do well by herself for 42-50 days. I can't send her there with the older one because she's still too young to breed and I don't want to take a chance of her coming in heat at the same time and accidentally get mounted or get injured. That would not be good.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 30, 2018)

If Bertie isn’t with a bull, the patch will only work if the younger one rides her...the scratching off occurs when mounted by another bovine. 

Depending on arrangements, there may be some younger animals or a herd without the bull that your younger girl can stay with during that time frame. It all depends on what you are able to work out. 

We are enablers...lol...so there is always the option of buying a new female addition or a steer planned for butcher to keep her company...


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 30, 2018)

So the patches only "works" if mounted, so to speak. We definitely have not seen the younger one rider her or vice versa but we're also not out there 24hrs observing. It wouldn't hurt to put the patches on them to check.

Hah, we have considered that option as well, getting another female or a steer. It all comes down to money.


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 30, 2018)

If I'm not mistaken, cows can come into heat as young as 10-14 months, so my younger female Scaper(CH calls her Knobs), may already came in heat before and we didn't noticed. She is around 12-13 months old.
How young do you start breeding your cows?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 30, 2018)

We breed at one year of age or later. Technically both could be bred as long as the smaller one isn’t too small.


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 30, 2018)

The younger one looks small to me


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 30, 2018)

Hmmm...can you get a pic of her near something that I could judge her size by? For example, a garden shed or a mature tree or if she will let you pet her, you! A pic down her top from her tail to her head to show how wide she is. I’ll try to go back and find the pics you posted of them. 


Tail to head example pic: (on right, just trying to give you an idea of the angle I’d need.)


----------



## RollingAcres (May 1, 2018)

Ok I will try to get a pic of her tonight.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 1, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead here are some pucs of them side by side for comparison. I think Scaper still needs to fatten up more.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 1, 2018)




----------



## RollingAcres (May 1, 2018)




----------



## greybeard (May 1, 2018)

I don't use age alone as the determining factor for 1st breeding. 
Size, condition, weight are more important than days alive. 
It don't do much good to get one bred if she can't carry it, have it relatively easy (1st calf heifers an exception), drop a live one, and, be able to feed it.
I want a heifer at breeding, to weigh between 50-65% of what it will weigh when mature.
I'm not familiar with that breed but I would make a stab at mature weight being around 1100-1200 lbs. They appear to be a fairly fast maturing breed tho, but are bred later than most US, Continental and UK breeds are. 

I think the little one needs some more groceries and some more time. If it were here in my area, I would consider it needs de-worming but you are up north and still has it's winter hair coat. 
That grass belly (not a criticism) is common after a winter on mostly hay but masks it's true frame score and condition..it looks pretty light from these and the pics in your other thread.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 1, 2018)

Scaled definitely looks smaller than Bertie in these pictures. I wouldn’t breed her for several more months and only then depending on her growth. 

I’m going to ask some general questions because I don’t know the answers...

1) Does Scaper get pushed out of the “better” hay/feed/grazing by Bertie? If this is happening, they may need to be separated for just a bit every day so Scaper can be spoiled. 

2) Are they getting any grain? They don’t have to be. We don’t grain our brood cows on a regular basis. (We’ve been known to grain first calf heifers to help with milk production and maintaining their body condition so they have better overall health and breed back better.) I dare say that it wouldn’t hurt to supplement Scaper with grain if she hasn’t been getting any. (See above about getting her share if they are getting grain.) Note: cattle typically aren’t grained during pregnancy as it increases the potential of large calves which leads to calving issues. 

3) Do the girls have loose mineral available? Some tips would be keeping it away from a water source as they will just go back and forth. Changing brands or types can make a difference. We actually have high mag and A, D, & E out right now so the cows have a choice. 

4) When was the last time the girls were wormed? If it’s been more than a couple months, no matter what, it’s safe to worm them again. Fecals aren’t routinely done on cattle unless there is a big concern. Typically the green grass months increase the likelihood of worms. Some worm every month. We base it on the condition of our cattle that meticulously check daily. Our preference is to alternate between ivomec pour-on and an injectable called long-range. We usually do the pour-on twice a year and the injectable once a year on our whole herd of brood cows. Occasionally we will only treat one or two animals if we have a concern but it doesn’t seem to involve the whole herd. (If they have never been wormed to your knowledge, it’s okay. I’d just work them really soon.) Your vet should be able to dispense the correct dosing for each of the girls as the whole bottle of each is very expensive and it would take you a long time to use! 

5) We are adding an injection called multi-min to our regimen this year. (We vaccinate the cows each spring and start the first round on the calves at that time.) Several beef cattle farmers and ranchers (both commercial and show) are seeing great improvement with giving this shot yearly. It includes zinc, copper, selenium, and manganese. 

I’m attaching the Valley Vet link just so you know for sure what I’m referring to. 
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...MIheqji4rm2gIVWbXACh3pFAjwEAQYASABEgLaEvD_BwE


----------



## RollingAcres (May 2, 2018)

@greybeard @Wehner Homestead

Our plan is only to breed the older one this year and then next year we can breed both of them. Like Greybreard said it doesn't do any good if she can't carry it. We definitely have time and will wait on breeding the younger one. Plus this will be the first for us (taking care of a pregnant cow and calving experience) so we can see how we do, learn from it and not get overwhelmed.


Wehner Homestead said:


> 1) Does Scaper get pushed out of the “better” hay/feed/grazing by Bertie? If this is happening, they may need to be separated for just a bit every day so Scaper can be spoiled.
> 
> 2) Are they getting any grain? They don’t have to be. We don’t grain our brood cows on a regular basis. (We’ve been known to grain first calf heifers to help with milk production and maintaining their body condition so they have better overall health and breed back better.) I dare say that it wouldn’t hurt to supplement Scaper with grain if she hasn’t been getting any. (See above about getting her share if they are getting grain.) Note: cattle typically aren’t grained during pregnancy as it increases the potential of large calves which leads to calving issues.


Yes we do feed them grain along with hay this past winter. We have noticed that Scaper gets pushed away from her feed when Bertie finishes hers. So usually we stand out there and watch them while they eat their grain (yes out in the freezing cold we stood!) to make sure that Scaper gets her share. We have also have 2 round bales of hay in the barn for them to eat and usually they are both in there eating. We will replace with new bales when the ones in the barn are getting low.



Wehner Homestead said:


> 3) Do the girls have loose mineral available? Some tips would be keeping it away from a water source as they will just go back and forth. Changing brands or types can make a difference. We actually have high mag and A, D, & E out right now so the cows have a choice.


The grain we get from the local feed store has loose mineral mixed in. That's what DH was told. This feed store mix and bag their own feed and grain. I will see if I can find the tag that shows what's in the feed and upload a pic of it.



Wehner Homestead said:


> 4) When was the last time the girls were wormed?


They are due. I have already scheduled a farm visit from the vet for next week.



Wehner Homestead said:


> 5) We are adding an injection called multi-min to our regimen this year. (We vaccinate the cows each spring and start the first round on the calves at that time.) Several beef cattle farmers and ranchers (both commercial and show) are seeing great improvement with giving this shot yearly. It includes zinc, copper, selenium, and manganese.


Vaccines would be my next question. What vaccines are required? Is it something that we can possibly do ourselves instead of having the vet do it?


----------



## RollingAcres (May 2, 2018)

Forgot to ask, @greybeard what is "grass belly"?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 2, 2018)

Vaccines are cheaper to do yourself but for only two, just have the vet give them when they come. Make sure you call and let them know so that they bring them with them. Triangle 9 or Triangle 10 is what we give. If they’ve not had one before they’ll need a booster. The vet’s office can dispense two doses to you for the booster. (I can’t remember when the booster is due...thinking 3 weeks...) 

Hay belly is just a fancy way of saying that the abdomen appears larger over the winter from the intake mostly being hay. It disappears as they transition to grass. 

Most mixed or pelleted feeds contain traces minerals. This often isn’t enough to completely support the needs of the animal. Has to do with some needing more and some needing less. I’d definitely offer some loose minerals. I think you’d be amazed at how much they’ll take in. We put out fresh every three days and the containers we use are often licked clean. We go through a 40# bag every 2-3 weeks for 14 cows.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 2, 2018)

When I called last month to make arrangement I did inform them that vaccines will be needed. DH is going to find out if his friend will be willing to do it for us in the future if we buy the vaccines.

Last summer we had loose minerals out for them and they didn't really lick any up. That was before we got the feed from this local place. They were grazing grass and we would give them sweet feed and the loose minerals from TSC. I will look up a different brand of minerals, maybe they are just being picky lol.


----------



## greybeard (May 2, 2018)

Don't feel bad about yours due for deworming..mine are too and I'm not able to get out there right now and do it with injectable or even pen them and pouron or drench...dr's orders. I'll probably get cubes with Safegard (Fenbendazole) this go around. (about 4 lbs/1000lbs of body weight for the cubes) but I understand some places cubes aren't available. 
You can get it in small bags and top dress their feed with it..comes in small alfalfa pellets but watch the strength of it. Some of it is .5% some of it is 1.9% so you have different feeding directions for the 1.9%. Been a while since I used the mini pellets but if I remember right, it's one pound per 1000lbs body weight. I believe it comes in pretty small packages--maybe as little as a 1 lb package and I know it comes in 5 lb bags. 

You will want to get enough to do a follow up deworming, but that will still be cheaper than buying a huge bag of it. 
But yes, certainly let the vet do it if you aren't sure..just make sure the vet knows you will be breeding at least one of them soon, and that applies to the vaccinations as well. 
I don't care for the de-worming blocks tho I suppose they work well enough in a large herd on range. You never know how much any one animal is getting and you don't want to feed them to hungry cows. One might eat 1/2 a block in one day...

They won't lick much loose minerals..a few oz per day and yes, lots of them aren't very palatable regardless of how good the label indicates they are regarding which and how much each mineral it has. Meaning, they just don't taste good. Probably taste just like they look--like little rocks with a slight metallic salty taste. 
The problem with just having 2 head is that a 50lb sack (800 oz) will last you a LOOONG time at 8 oz/day(~ 4oz/head/day)  (IF they even eat that much) . Good mineral isn't cheap..usually around $30-$40 a bag. 
Both mineral and  deworming can and will improve heat cycles as well as overall condition and health..


----------



## RollingAcres (May 2, 2018)

I'm going to call the feed store and ask them about the heifer feed. I almost want to say that DH talked to them when we started buying from them and they told him minerals are mixed in the feed and we don't need to add anymore. But I could well be wrong on this. 



greybeard said:


> Don't feel bad about yours due for deworming..mine are too and I'm not able to get out there right now and do it with injectable or even pen them and pouron or drench...dr's orders.


If Dr's orders then you better not. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Bruce (May 2, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Hay belly is just a fancy way of saying that the abdomen appears larger over the winter from the intake mostly being hay. It disappears as they transition to grass.


And here I thought it meant the cattle had short legs and their bellies dragged through the hay field


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 2, 2018)




----------



## RollingAcres (May 2, 2018)

Bruce said:


> And here I thought it meant the cattle had short legs and their bellies dragged through the hay field


Bahahahaha


----------



## RollingAcres (May 2, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Hay belly is just a fancy way of saying that the abdomen appears larger over the winter from the intake mostly being hay. It disappears as they transition to grass.


Are you calling my cattle fat?


----------



## Bruce (May 2, 2018)

Don't answer that @Wehner Homestead, you can't win no matter what you say.

Nice weather we are having, no?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 2, 2018)

No! Lol

Animals with hay belly can be skinny but have huge bellies (kind of like wormy puppies/kittens) that’s why GB said it’s hard to eval their true condition based on their abundance of winter hair and their bellies.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 2, 2018)

I do have a fat cow. She’s an EASY keeper. I’ll get you a pick later. Lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 2, 2018)

@Bruce i was responding as you were! Lol


----------



## RollingAcres (May 2, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Don't answer that @Wehner Homestead, you can't win no matter what you say.






Bruce said:


> Nice weather we are having, no?


It's gorgeous out! It's about time right? Although we'll be getting thunderstorms for the next 2 days.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 2, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> No! Lol
> 
> Animals with hay belly can be skinny but have huge bellies (kind of like wormy puppies/kittens) that’s why GB said it’s hard to eval their true condition based on their abundance of winter hair and their bellies.



Just picking on you.


----------



## Bruce (May 2, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> It's gorgeous out! It's about time right? Although we'll be getting thunderstorms for the next 2 days.


Yep. Sunny most of the day so far though there was a bizarre clouding over and shower around 9 AM then it cleared again. 82°F today T-storm potential starts at 7 PM and goes through 1 AM Friday. Down right hot, have the windows open, cats in heaven they can come and go to the enclosed porch at will. Haven't been able to do that since last Sept. Should be about 70°F tomorrow.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 2, 2018)

Even thought it's going to rain and thunderstorm it will at least be in the 70's instead of those cold and wet days.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 2, 2018)

Freshly baked apple cinnamon cookies


----------



## Mike CHS (May 2, 2018)

That is something I have never had but they look great.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 2, 2018)

Never had them either. Thought i would try to make something different.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 2, 2018)




----------



## RollingAcres (May 3, 2018)

Don't want to offend anyone with rabbits but I thought this is kidda funny!


----------



## Bruce (May 3, 2018)

Though I don't think that is the kind of rabbit that takes out one's garden.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 3, 2018)

You're right! Maybe that's someone's free range rabbit. Lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 3, 2018)

My mom has waged war on her local deer, rabbits, and moles as they have all but killed all of her perennials and annuals. She has a decorative pond with a creek rock water fall and five backyard flower beds plus trees and typical landscaping space. It looked like something out of a magazine until the critters discovered all of the foliage, buds, and bulbs!!


----------



## RollingAcres (May 4, 2018)

Oh no! That's terrible! Those critters, I love them but I also hate them! Lol
I love sunflowers so every year I try to plant them. But they always get eaten by something! And last year I planted some ground cherry tomatoes, they were all eaten before i could harvest any!


----------



## greybeard (May 4, 2018)

It's squirrels and o'possum that eat all my pears, and crows/mocking birds that walk along the rows and pluck out every little veggie shoot as they come up, but the biggest varmint to cause me problems is our dang cat.  Digs and poops in any bare ground and much of the planted flower beds. 
I went with just a few crookneck squash and tomato plants this year for me, and some cucumbers for my wife..


----------



## RollingAcres (May 4, 2018)

The deer like to eat the apples but we have several apple trees and there are plenty to share with them so I don't mind. My garden is fenced in but not with chicken wire, so the chipmunks can get through. Last year some rabbits got through because there was a big enough gap at the gate that they squeezed through but I fixed that as soon as I saw them. I want to plant some corn this year but haven't decide if I want them in the fenced garden or another area that's not fenced. I know the deer and birds will have a field day eating my corn if they are not fenced in, so maybe I shouldn't take that chance.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 6, 2018)

Harvested some ramps yesterday. I stir fried it with some asparagus and celery. Today I'll make soup with the leftover ramp stir-fry.


----------



## greybeard (May 6, 2018)

Bato.....is that you?


----------



## RollingAcres (May 7, 2018)

Sunday dinner, lasagna and bread. I made a big pan so I can freeze some for later consumption.
Dessert was an apple crisp. I am allergic to raw apples, so making it into a dessert/cooking it is the only i can enjoy apples.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 8, 2018)

The weather has been beautiful for the past few days, sunny and 75 degree! I've been going out for walks during my lunch time to enjoy this nice weather.
Looks like it will stay for the next couple more days then showers/thunderstorms will be moving in Friday evening into Saturday evening. But at least right now Sunday is looking good and sunny.
What's the weather where you are for this week?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 8, 2018)

Upper 70s-80s during the day. 40% chance of rain Thursday and Sunday. Trying to get some outside projects done.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 9, 2018)

Nice to see you back on BYH. I know things have been crazy for you. How's your finger?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 9, 2018)

Almost healed. Still gets my attention if I forget and bump it wrong. (Guess that’s what I get for digging out the rust...lol) 

I really need to do a big update. So much going on though. Another addition coming tomorrow that was last minute. Made some other decisions. Trying to get your mail straightened out. Can’t seem to get to the post office to save my life currently. Have to run errands tomorrow so hoping to send you a message that says “watch the mailbox!” Lol


----------



## RollingAcres (May 10, 2018)

Just some pictures taken last evening. They didn't bother to come to me, just lifted their heads, looked my way and continued munching grass.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 10, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Almost healed. Still gets my attention if I forget and bump it wrong. (Guess that’s what I get for digging out the rust...lol)
> 
> I really need to do a big update. So much going on though. Another addition coming tomorrow that was last minute. Made some other decisions. Trying to get your mail straightened out. Can’t seem to get to the post office to save my life currently. Have to run errands tomorrow so hoping to send you a message that says “watch the mailbox!” Lol


Good to hear that your finger is almost healed!
No problem about my mail. I figured you had a lot going on all at once, mail can wait.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 13, 2018)

Mother's day presents from my son. Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 13, 2018)

There’s nothing better than those hand-made gifts and the joy on their face when you praise their creations!! 

I worked today but that’s okay. I got some very cute Kindergarten-made gifts from DD1, a hug from DS, and a kiss and “I love you” from DD2. Worth it all to me!! (Oh and Blossom!)


----------



## RollingAcres (May 14, 2018)

I love those hand-made gifts! Nothing beats hugs and kisses from your kids and them saying "I love you"!


----------



## Mike CHS (May 14, 2018)

Those early ones are the ones that make the best impression in their memories.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 16, 2018)

The weather has been nice around here and I'm really itching to start planting my garden, but I know it's still a little early around here. I normally wait until after Memorial Day to start planting outside. The rhubarb is growing like a weed and all my fruit trees are blooming (so are all the other trees around), needless to say my allergies is really acting up!
The cows are grazing happily in the paddock. I'm sure they much prefer fresh green grass than dried up hay. Or maybe they just don't care.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 16, 2018)

I think like our critters they just like being able to wander.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 17, 2018)

I think I'm going to start transplanting some of my seedlings outside this weekend. I found my garden hoops yesterday, so IF frost is in the forecast, I can cover up the plants.

After seeing @Baymule 's nice pigs in another thread, I really want to get some! But right now the timing isn't so good. We need to get our financial situation situated first before going to get more animals. DH has been out of work since October of last year, he hurt his ankle at work. So far his doctor can't clear him 100% because his ankle is still swollen. Surgery would probably be the next step. On the brighter side, he's home to get my son off the bus and they get to hang out, so save money on childcare. And he takes pictures like my lilac below and sends them to me.


----------



## Baymule (May 17, 2018)

A garden is a good thing to have, when tough times are upon you, a garden is invaluable! That is tough about your husbands injury, I hope it heals soon.


----------



## Latestarter (May 17, 2018)

Sorry to hear DH is walking (limping?) wounded. Hope he can get that ankle straightened out. A garden would really be helpful to you folks.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 18, 2018)

DH is walking with a limp. It's a severe sprain on the ankle that doctor said he would have been better off if it was broken. DH is a truck driver, so with the sprained ankle, he's unable to use the clutch and he can't fit into work boots, which are required for his line of work. He wants to go back to work but not being 100% no one would let him work.


----------



## Latestarter (May 18, 2018)

Sucks to want to work and not be able to when a lot of employers have employees they WANT to work, who don't...


----------



## RollingAcres (May 21, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Sucks to want to work and not be able to when a lot of employers have employees they WANT to work, who don't...


2 months after he was injured his previous employer called and said they are not holding that position for him. So DH has been looking for jobs even though he can't work. He wants to at least put resumes out there.
You're right on employers who want their employees to work but a lot of people don't. When I hear someone at work wants to take a day off because they are stressed(they don't have mortgage to pay, no kids...), I just roll my eyes and try to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 21, 2018)

My son wanted to go fishing yesterday afternoon so I took him to a nearby lake. He caught some sun fish and I caught a couple of sun fish as well. I wish we have a pond on our property that we can fish from. Actually my neighbor does but it's quite swallow and it freezes over in the winter time so no fish. This nearby lake is about 10 miles from my house and it has a public fishing dock so it's quite nice.



 



One small exciting news to report! Back in March I took a Civil service exam for a Bookkeeper position for the nearby county (also took a Principle account clerk exam for the county I live in, that same day). I finally heard something back and I made the list (candidate #17 tho)! Next year I will apply to take the exams again and hopefully do better at it and move up the list.


----------



## Bruce (May 21, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Actually my neighbor does but it's quite swallow and it freezes over in the winter time so no fish.


Similar to our pond but somehow fish survive the winter. Nothing big enough to catch ever but I did spot 5 or 6 today that might be as much as 3". I have no idea how they survive, must go torpid in the mud or something.


----------



## Baymule (May 21, 2018)

My Grandmother fried sunfish with the fins on. They were crisp and crunchy. I don't think she ever saw a fish too small to fry. LOL LOL


----------



## RollingAcres (May 22, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Similar to our pond but somehow fish survive the winter. Nothing big enough to catch ever but I did spot 5 or 6 today that might be as much as 3". I have no idea how they survive, must go torpid in the mud or something.


That's strange.



Baymule said:


> My Grandmother fried sunfish with the fins on. They were crisp and crunchy. I don't think she ever saw a fish too small to fry. LOL LOL


 I didn't know you can eat sunfish. I would love to fish for my dinner but I wouldn't eat anything I catch here, especially from the river.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 22, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead Just thought I'd let you know that we finally figured out when Bertie is in heat! I've never been so excited to "learn" about this! lol
She kept trying to mount the younger heifer yesterday and DH said she has been mooing all day. She also was doing the chin-resting thing. I read that those are signs that the cow might be in heat or close to standing heat, correct?


----------



## promiseacres (May 22, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> 2 months after he was injured his previous employer called and said they are not holding that position for him. ]
> 
> I assume nothing worker's comp can do? That really sucks. My DH was off for 6 month, didn't go full time until 11 months after he broke his leg... then had complications of blood clots. That was 2014 . We were very blessed he had a job afterwards. It took quite awhile before he could really work as well. He can jog a bit he recently discovered.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 22, 2018)

@promiseacres Nothing worker's comp can do about his job. He even called and the lawyer to find out if anything can be done but nothing. He is getting paid by WC but he just wants the doctors to figure out what the next step is and get better soon. Doctors said they may need to do surgery on it but that would be the last resort.
Glad things worked out for your DH!


----------



## Mike CHS (May 22, 2018)

Not being able to see an end to the situation is as bad as anything.


----------



## promiseacres (May 22, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> Not being able to see an end to the situation is as bad as anything.


Absolute TRUTH !


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 22, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> @Wehner Homestead Just thought I'd let you know that we finally figured out when Bertie is in heat! I've never been so excited to "learn" about this! lol
> She kept trying to mount the younger heifer yesterday and DH said she has been mooing all day. She also was doing the chin-resting thing. I read that those are signs that the cow might be in heat or close to standing heat, correct?



You are correct!!


----------



## Baymule (May 23, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> I didn't know you can eat sunfish.



Scale, gut, cut heads off, roll in cornmeal and deep fry. I was raised on WATCH OUT FOR THE BONES!  I was a grown up before I discovered boneless fillets.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 23, 2018)

Forgot to post last night (too bumped and shocked! lol). I made some pulled pork yesterday for dinner and it was delicious (sorry forgot to take pics)! We then had some leftover pulled pork that I was putting away. I wrapped the bowl, grabbed it, the bowl slipped of my hand, hit the counter and shattered! Needless to say, all that yummy leftover pulled pork had to go in the garbage! Ugh, so not happy about that!


----------



## RollingAcres (May 23, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I was a grown up before I discovered boneless fillets


----------



## Latestarter (May 23, 2018)

Sorry for your pulled pork losses. Hate it when that happens!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 23, 2018)

Losing pulled pork is catastrophic!!


----------



## RollingAcres (May 23, 2018)

I almost wanted to cry! Now that I'm thinking about it, maybe I'll just go cry it out! lol


----------



## RollingAcres (May 23, 2018)

It's not pulled pork for lunch but fried rice is good too.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 23, 2018)

Garluc chicken and mushroom pizza ready for the oven


----------



## Latestarter (May 23, 2018)

wow... somebody's eating pretty nice today!


----------



## RollingAcres (May 23, 2018)

Have to make up for that "loss" pulled pork some how. Lol


----------



## Bruce (May 24, 2018)

Thrown out pulled pork 
I like it, another thing most of the family doesn't care for. Next time, just for me, don't drop the bowl!


----------



## RollingAcres (May 24, 2018)

Is it because of the BBQ sauce? I don't like bbq sauce so i make my own to my liking.


----------



## Bruce (May 24, 2018)

Send some up this way! Yeah the BBQ sauce is a killer for DD2, DD1 doesn't eat anything that has animal body parts in it no matter how small a percentage of the total. DW isn't all that into BBQ sauce either.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 24, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Send some up this way! Yeah the BBQ sauce is a killer for DD2, DD1 doesn't eat anything that has animal body parts in it no matter how small a percentage of the total. DW isn't all that into BBQ sauce either.



I’m beginning to wonder what they do eat!


----------



## RollingAcres (May 24, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’m beginning to wonder what they do eat!


Lol


----------



## RollingAcres (May 24, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Send some up this way! Yeah the BBQ sauce is a killer for DD2, DD1 doesn't eat anything that has animal body parts in it no matter how small a percentage of the total. DW isn't all that into BBQ sauce either.


The pulled pork i make isn't cook in bbq sauce. I make a dry rub and cook it in the crockpot. The bbq sauce is added after as needed.


----------



## Bruce (May 25, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’m beginning to wonder what they do eat!


Certainly not the variety I would eat. Last night we had a dish with lentils, red onion, feta, butter lettuce. DD2 had leftover fried rice she bought for lunch. Swordfish was on sale at the store so that is what is on the menu for tonight. Of course DD1 won't partake and DD2 doesn't care for it much (she likes salmon) but DW and I do so TOUGH NOOGIES DD2! She can eat some or not.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 25, 2018)

Tough! @Bruce do you think if you make pulled pork but don't put bbq sauce in it, would DW and DD1 eat it?


----------



## Bruce (May 25, 2018)

DD1 doesn't eat anything that has any animal body parts in it. Cheese she likes, cheese with animal rennet, no go. DW isn't big on pork unless it is bacon, sometimes ham.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 26, 2018)

They'd starve here....or fix for theirself....but, as Mom would say....if ya get hungry enough...you'll eat....if'n ya don't learn to cook what ya like, then ya are at the mercy of others....


----------



## Bruce (May 26, 2018)

I do pretty basic, low prep time, meat, starch, veg stuff. DD1 is often on her own.  And you never know what she will be interested in eating any given day. I am not a restaurant.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 26, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> View attachment 47657
> @Wehner Homestead here are some pucs of them side by side for comparison. I think Scaper still needs to fatten up more.



Your girls were scrolling the home page today!


----------



## RollingAcres (May 26, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Your girls were scrolling the home page today!


I must have missed it. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## RollingAcres (May 26, 2018)

We normally all eat the same thing but if we're making anything spicy then we'll make something else for DS. Or sometime DH will make something that both DS and I like(like soup or fish) and make something else for himself. But little miss piggy aka me always want DH food as well. Lol


----------



## RollingAcres (May 28, 2018)

Garden is finally planted!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 28, 2018)

Sure looks like ya been Busy there.....so, what all did ya end up planting?......


----------



## RollingAcres (May 29, 2018)

I had to get 'em done before it's too late into the season.  
I planted 3 rows of tomatoes (3 varieties that I started from seeds and 2 types I bought from the local farm), 1 row of peppers (red peppers and jalapenos), 1 row of parsley and basil, 1 row of potatoes, 4 rows of Painted Mountain Corn and in between the corn I planted 2 types of pumpkins and cucumbers. Not in the pic, 1 row of lettuce, bok choy, carrots and peas. There are also some sunflowers and moonflowers along the fence line.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 29, 2018)

Here's a longer update on happenings at Rolling Acres over the weekend and also a recipe to share.

The main focus was getting the garden planted and it was definitely done! I've always waited until Memorial day weekend to start planting my garden. Generally our last frost date is mid May, so to be safe I wait a couple more weeks. But this year it has been quite warm so I was really itching to get it done but Murphy's law says the year I start planting before Memorial day weekend, would be the year we get frost every night until after Memorial day. 
We plant a lot of tomatoes, parsley and basil because we make and can our own pasta sauce and salsa each year. We use quite a bit of it through out the year. I also planted some Painted Mountain corn and I'm really looking forward to harvesting them!

We went to Runnings (it's a home, farm and outdoor store kinda like Tractor Supply store) and got some minerals for our girls. The feed that we get for them already has minerals mixed in. I called the feed store and specifically asked about it and they told me that if we give them 4lbs of feed a day, they would have enough minerals. Now that the grass is growing, we have cut down the feed to once daily and I don't believe we give them 4 lbs each, so I think giving them free choice minerals is probably best.
While at Runnings, I was very tempted to get some ducklings. My son kept asking if we could please get some. But I'm going to hold off on that for now until next year.

We started our Memorial Day by visiting DH's late uncle's grave. He was a great mentor to DH and he meant a lot to DH. DH's late uncle was in the Navy, though he didn't die while in service, we thought it would be appropriate to remember and honor him on Memorial day. Sadly I didn't get a chance to meet him as he passed almost 30 years ago.

Now onto the recipe. Last night we made Drunken Pork for dinner. The marinade contains alcohol, hence Drunken Pork, although eating it will not get you drunk. LOL
This recipe is for about 2 Lbs of pork tenderloin. But you can also use it for beef, which we have done with tri-tips.
1/4 cup oil (we use olive oil)
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup whiskey/vodka/wine (we've only used these. You can definitely leave out the alcohol if you prefer not to use it.)
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon Paprika
2-3 cloves of garlic, minced (more or less depending on your taste)
1 tablespoon tomato paste
salt and pepper to your taste but keep in mind that there's soy sauce in the recipe so it's already salty
Optional: cayenne pepper and chili powder to your taste

Marinate meat for at least 20 minutes or longer. Grill and enjoy.
The pic is my leftover for work, yes I know it's in a Chinese takeout container but it's take out. I like to reuse containers.


----------



## Baymule (May 29, 2018)

Sounds delicious and looks delicious too!


----------



## RollingAcres (May 29, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Sounds delicious and looks delicious too!


It was and all gone now.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 29, 2018)

It is awful hard to beat tenderloin cooked on the grill.  It does look great


----------



## RollingAcres (May 29, 2018)

@Mike CHS I tried planting some of my tomatoes in trench this time.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 29, 2018)

I think you will like the results of doing it that way.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 4, 2018)

Time for an update. We had a busy weekend and got a lot done.

Didn't do much around the house on Saturday. DS ran his first 1 miles race so we were at that. We are really proud of him! Then later in the evening we went to a free party at the town and watch some fireworks.

Sunday was a "get-things-done" day. Did a few loads of laundry and some cleaning inside the house. Then it was off to do stuff outside. I cleaned out the chicken coop. DH blew some dried grass clippings in a row, DS and I raked them up so we could use it for the chicken coop floor and boxes. We don't use any fertilizer or pesticide on our lawn so it's safe for the hens. We stored the extra grass clippings in a 55 gallon drum for future use. I also cut some lavender from the garden to put in the chicken boxes. I read that adding herbs like lavender, mint, oregano, parley or sage in the chicken boxes will help repel insects. 

A few weeks ago while reading an old thread I saw that @greybeard posted about beef weight tape. Didn't even know there is such thing! So I went to TSC and got myself one so that I can get an idea of a rough weight for the girls. I was only able to measure Bertie, the older heifer. Her heart girth is about 72" so that put her around 1000 lbs. I wasn't able to get a measurement from Scape yet, she kept moving away.
I am going to start taking pictures of the heifers each month so that I can compare the pics and see how they grow.

In my post from a couple of weeks ago, I mentioned that I bought some minerals for the girls. First time we tried giving them the minerals, we mixed it with their feed. Bertie ate it and but Scape refused. @Wehner Homestead I know the minerals are there as free choice for them. Should I be worry about Scape not eating any?

Here are some pictures of the girls taken on June 1st 2018.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 4, 2018)

Well, Scape is nice and shed out, shiny and bellied -- how old was she when you got her?   I just feel suspiciously that she "looks" pregnant.   I read hay belly post & don't disagree but is there any chance a bull got to her way young?    just "looks" that way to my eye.

I love their rich brown color.   Nice animals.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 4, 2018)

Thank you @Mini Horses !
We don't have any bulls so she couldn't be pregnant. She was about 2 months old when we got her last June, so she's about 14 months old now. In previous posts, there was mentioned on hay belly and deworming them. I had recently bought some pour-on dewormer for them. I had initially scheduled for a vet to come out(almost end of May) and deworm them but I cancelled it because with DH not working, we just couldn't afford a $300+ vet bill right now. So I decided to try to do it myself with the pour-on.

I was reading about how to evaluate cattle body condition here: https://pubs.ext.vt.edu/400/400-795/400-795.html . I think Scape might be a 4 from the "Body Condition Scores" chart.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 4, 2018)

I wouldn’t mix the mineral with her feed. Just put it in something that allows them to self-regulate. She will be curious and find her. Her body will tell her what she needs. 

Some cattle don’t like their feed changed. You caught her off guard. That’s why she wouldn’t touch it. 

The pour on should be effective for what you need. Have you done it yet? If not, I can get you guesstimates on weights to treat with. I guess all of ours from a practiced eye and seeing them go over scales at different times when we ship one, etc. I’m usually within 50# and that’s a safe range for pour-on.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 4, 2018)

Really appreciate your help! I have not done the pour on yet. We "guessed" she might be between 52-54", in the 400-450 lbs range?


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 4, 2018)

Well, she would have a calf by now & doesn't   Whew!  

Yep, love my vet and want to pay for his services but, most of us do our own routine stuff -- deworm, vaccines, etc.   Wehner knows her cattle and I would trust her judgment if they were mine.   Most dewormers have a good margin of error -- Quest less margin than most.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 4, 2018)

IMO, she's overweight. A BCS probably high 7 if not an 8. 
Areas each side of the tailhead are full and rounded. Can't see pins or hooks at all.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 4, 2018)

greybeard said:


> IMO, she's overweight. A BCS probably high 7 if not an 8.
> Areas each side of the tailhead are full and rounded. Can't see pins or hooks at all.



GB- this is Bertie, the older one. She’s worried about the growth and condition of Scape, the younger one.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 4, 2018)

I think 1000# is safe for Bertie. I’ve gone back and forth studying the pics and I think that’s reasonable. (Much easier in person! ) 

Scape...I’m leaning toward 450-500. Try to have a fecal done 21 days after you do the pour-on. I’m very interested to see what it shows. Actually thinking she may have some dairy bloodlines...without knowing for sure, I’d make sure everything checks out. If her fecal comes back good, I’d say her body condition is more related to not being the same breed as the other...


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 4, 2018)

Another thought...do you have a head chute? You can get a magnet to put down her if you can catch her head to get it down her throat. She may have a piece of wire or other metal causing her issues and the magnet helps with that. (Sometimes referred to as implement cows.)


----------



## greybeard (Jun 5, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> GB- this is Bertie, the older one. She’s worried about the growth and condition of Scape, the younger one.


Yep, I understood that, but I was concerned she was trying to get Scape to the same current condition as Gertie, unless Gertie is about to take a ride to the processor but I understood they were both to be bred.... 
Scape isn't in terrible shape, but some are just hard doers, with an inability to easily put on muscle or fat. IOW, some are easy fleshers, some are not and it's usually as much genetics as nutrition.
I do agree with the magnet..hardware disease we always called it.

To my eye, Gertie has added a lot of fat in just the last month. Pics posted previously..May 1 '18:









Current pic:


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 5, 2018)

greybeard said:


> IMO, she's overweight. A BCS probably high 7 if not an 8.
> Areas each side of the tailhead are full and rounded. Can't see pins or hooks at all.


Wow now that you mentioned it and I compared the pics taken last month to this month, she has put on a lot of weight! Never really noticed that looking at them everyday. Time to cut down on the grains(which I thought DH has cut down the grains since grass started growing ).



Wehner Homestead said:


> Scape...I’m leaning toward 450-500. Try to have a fecal done 21 days after you do the pour-on. I’m very interested to see what it shows. Actually thinking she may have some dairy bloodlines...without knowing for sure, I’d make sure everything checks out. If her fecal comes back good, I’d say her body condition is more related to not being the same breed as the other...


Ok I will do the pour on this weekend and time it for 21 days to do the fecal test. And regarding the dairy bloodline, funny DH had actually mentioned that a couple of weeks ago that he thought perhaps Scape may have some dairy bloodline in her.



greybeard said:


> Yep, I understood that, but I was concerned she was trying to get Scape to the same current condition as Gertie, unless Gertie is about to take a ride to the processor but I understood they were both to be bred....
> Scape isn't in terrible shape, but some are just hard doers, with an inability to easily put on muscle or fat. IOW, some are easy fleshers, some are not and it's usually as much genetics as nutrition.


Yes they are both to be bred eventually. We will only breed Bertie this year, she's 2. We will wait on breeding Scape until next year.
No, not trying to get Scape to Bertie's fat condition. Just was a little concerned about her body condition/growth since we thought she might be on the thin side. That's why I wanted to get thoughts and opinions from you guys .


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 5, 2018)

Dinner is served. One pan sausage and chorizo pasta.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 5, 2018)

I can "taste" it!!     YUM!

I agree - Bertie is gaining & Scape may well have some dairy other than the dual purpose Devon.  She may never fill in like Bertie.  Hey, some of us are thin and others not so.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 5, 2018)

So what MH is basically saying is: she is built like a gazelle  (while I was gifted the genes of a water buffalo). Those shrooms sure look good in the mix too!


----------



## greybeard (Jun 5, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Wow now that you mentioned it and I compared the pics taken last month to this month,



Happens all the time. Because you see them every day, you don't easily notice the daily incremental growth, but let someone come by that hasn't seen them in weeks and they'll comment right away on how much they've grown.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 5, 2018)

X2


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 6, 2018)

Mini Horses said:


> some of us are thin and others not so.





Latestarter said:


> So what MH is basically saying is: she is built like a gazelle (while I was gifted the genes of a water buffalo).


Ya'll cracked me up!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 6, 2018)

don't know about gazelle  part but, may be a little Shar Pei mixed in...judge from wrinkles


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 8, 2018)

Tonight, with a heavy heart, we said goodbye to our beloved dog of 13 years June. Her heart had failed and she was unable to move. Ultrasound showed massive fluid built up in her heart and a tumor next to it.
Rest in peace my sweet girl. We love you very much and will miss you terribly!


----------



## Bruce (Jun 8, 2018)

Can't "Like" that post Rolling but I can offer . Really hard to lose a pet, especially one you have had for 13 years.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 8, 2018)

Sorry to hear this RA. Other than people, dogs are about the only thing I ever fret over passing away. They can sure get in your heart.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 8, 2018)

Oh my!!!  I know it isn’t much and time will only heal some of the hole that has been left. Some dogs are heart dogs and there’s just something about them. There are three that I’d give almost anything to have back. May God give you and your family peace as you grieve and adjust!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 8, 2018)

Always, always hard and heartbreaking.  So sorry for the loss of a loved one.    RIP June....run free and without pain.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 9, 2018)

Really sorry you had to put her to rest. I still tear up when I think about my last dog, Mystie. I hope you're able to move on and maybe find a new dog to love and help fill the void some.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 9, 2018)

At these times the pain is very prevalent and seems endless and unbearable.....  .....13 yrs is quite some time and during which there were many memories that have been made together.....cling to them and embrace them, they will carry ya thru this rough patch and aid ya in the adjustment that is at hand. Tho it may be difficult and the pain is great, be very thankful that ya had this time together as each other's companion......


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 9, 2018)

my condolences


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 9, 2018)

Thank you all for your kind words. It means a lot!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 9, 2018)

They give so much but they will always be with you.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 9, 2018)

You get a lot of family history wrapped up in a dog over 13 years. There is no purer love than the love of a dog. Old, young, skinny, fat, popular, not popular, rich, broker than a smashed dinner plate, nothing matters. All that matters is that dog loved you and your family. And y’all loved that big heart wrapped up in a dogs body. Big hugs.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 11, 2018)

We made a little memory garden spot for our beloved dogs. Our girls June and Samantha are together again.
Six years ago we put our Golden Retriever Sammie to rest. At that time we didn't own a home yet so we had her cremated.
We decided to bury them together since June and Sammie spent 7 years together before Sammie passed.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 11, 2018)

You did an awesome job on this.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 11, 2018)

What is not to like about two beautiful dogs??


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 11, 2018)

Damn... you just went and brought a  to my eyes... I had to put my last Golden, Mystie down before I moved here. Man was that hard... Most difficult dog I've ever had to let go... You did a nice thing there. I'm sure you miss them both terribly.  I really think Goldens are one of the best dogs around. Here's Mystie meeting Mel for the first time


----------



## Bruce (Jun 11, 2018)

Mel has grown a bit since then.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 12, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> You did an awesome job on this.





Bruce said:


> What is not to like about two beautiful dogs??


Thank you!



Latestarter said:


> Damn... you just went and brought a  to my eyes


Awww....
I agree that Goldens are one of the best dogs you can have. And their fluffy tails! Mel was just a little pup then when Mystie met him now Mel is like a little Moose (that's what we used to call our Sammie - The Moose)!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 18, 2018)

Nothing much going on around here. We went to the drive ins on Saturday and watched The Incredibles 2. 
On Father's day my step children came over and made dinner for DH. My son and I made dinner rolls and brownies. We had a good time playing cards and board games. 
Also made a wreath for the front door.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 18, 2018)

Cute!!


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Jun 18, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Don't want to offend anyone with rabbits but I thought this is kidda funny!
> View attachment 47761


Hey that's one good thing about having rabbits, they love garden scraps. When I am pruning my garden, they get the clippings.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Jun 18, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Tonight, with a heavy heart, we said goodbye to our beloved dog of 13 years June. Her heart had failed and she was unable to move. Ultrasound showed massive fluid built up in her heart and a tumor next to it.
> Rest in peace my sweet girl. We love you very much and will miss you terribly! View attachment 49162


It is always hard to loose a best friend. Im sorry for your loss. I had to have one of mine put down because she was attacked my a mountain lion. She had been missing for 4 days and when she finally made it home her shoulder had been ripped out. she had a bad infection and had to be put down. It's  been hard.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 19, 2018)

Jennifer Hinkle said:


> It is always hard to loose a best friend. Im sorry for your loss. I had to have one of mine put down because she was attacked my a mountain lion. She had been missing for 4 days and when she finally made it home her shoulder had been ripped out. she had a bad infection and had to be put down. It's  been hard.


Thank you. Sorry for your loss as well. It's not easy for sure but we don't want them to suffer.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 20, 2018)

Conversation at the dinner table last night:
DH to DS: What would you pick as a pet?
DS: Hmmm, I want either a gecko, a crab (I'm thinking he's referring to Hermit crab), a fish, a dog or maybe a goat.
Me: Why a goat? (That came out of no where, he's never ever mention wanting a goat before)
DS: So I can train the goat to go eat the poison ivy.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 20, 2018)

LOL... not much "training" required for THAT to happen! Mine love basically anything that grows in vine format.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 20, 2018)

Maybe he was thinking to train them to "eat on command".


----------



## Baymule (Jun 20, 2018)

Smart boy. Get him a goat!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 20, 2018)

It's not a bad idea!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 20, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> It's not a bad idea!



It's an incredible idea!  Hey MAY actually like the goat.

But, if it goes as most pets and kids, you will end up with it being "yours".    So, how may kids do you have?   A herd worth?


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 20, 2018)

Mini Horses said:


> It's an incredible idea!  Hey MAY actually like the goat.
> 
> But, if it goes as most pets and kids, you will end up with it being "yours".    So, how may kids do you have?   A herd worth?


Lol. I only have 1 kid so only 1 goat. My step children are grown adults so their pets are theirs.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 22, 2018)

Today is our 16th wedding anniversary! I took a day off from work (since i still have lots of vacation time left). We were going to go out to eat tonight but i think that would have to be changed because now DH has strep throat. I had it a few days ago so what a great anniversary gift I gave DH! 

School is out for the summer and DS is all finished with 1st grade. He'll be spending his summer days with DH at home but will also be attending 1 day summer field trip.

This weekend also marks our 1 year "cow-niversary".  I want to thank everyone who helped me on BYH with all my questions and your friendship!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 22, 2018)

Congrats to you all!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 22, 2018)

Sounds like ya have plenty to celebrate there!!.....some ice cream and cake may help DH's throat feel a bit better....tho, if he is on antibiotics the dairy may not be a good idea....


----------



## greybeard (Jun 22, 2018)

Some things, like common cold and flu, the only sure fire way to get rid of them, is to .........................................give them to someone else.

Congrats


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 22, 2018)

Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Bruce (Jun 22, 2018)

You are SO generous Rolling!

You know you can't just have one goat so if DS gets one, I think you should get one for DH as well.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 22, 2018)

You may want to go with a Jersey to ensure first calving goes well.  You have Red Devon?  In a first calf heifer  would not use Semintal.   I had Angus for 30 years and bought tested calving ease bulls and still pulled too many first calf heifers!  After going to Jersey on first timers no more pulling calves.  The crossbreds sold as good as my straight Angus at market, too.  The 50% Jersey heifers I retained as cows bred back to Angus gave me fat, black calves, too.  

Over my life I have raised our freezer beef with straight Jersey being best on taste and texture.  Eaten Hereford, Charlois, Angus, Holstein and crosses between.  The yellow fat of Jersey is off-putting to some as in other breeds it is indication of old meat.  In Jersey even fresh the fat is yellow due to genetic ability to convert vitamin A.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 22, 2018)

Congrats and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 25, 2018)

I’m a little late to the party but Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 25, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead so glad to hear from you! Hope everything is ok on your end. Some of us were getting a little worried not seeing you around BYH.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 25, 2018)

Thank you all for the well wishes. No celebration here. Spent most Friday running around: driver to DH going to see the Doctor's, confirmed he had MY strep lol), brought him back home then went back out with DS to the pharmacy, library, then had mother&son lunch.

Saturday was a washout day. It rained all day, at times very heavy downpour. So it was lots of cuddle time, card/board games playing time with DS.

Sunday DH was finally up to eating something more than just broth and bread. So we went out for breakfast. Then went to Lowes to pick up some supplies for the house. I worked in the garden after we got home while DS played in the garden(smashing rocks with my hammer lol). The garden needed weeding so got that done and also the potato plants needed hilling up, so took care of that as well. Then it rained again but at least I got most of the things I needed to do done for the day. So we went inside and cleaned up. Then I made some wontons and blueberry muffins. I posted the wonton recipe and pics here: https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/wonton.38102/


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 25, 2018)

Also have a question or 2 on goats for my goat friends at BYH. Not that I'm going to run out right now and get a goat just because DS said he wanted one. But just for knowledge and curiosity since I know nothing about goats.

Can I only get 1 goat or need to have more than 1?
Can I put the 1 goat or goats with my cattle?
Are there polled goats?
Ok that's all the questions I have for now. Thank you.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 25, 2018)

1) Goats are herd animals. Need at least two. 
2) Goats and cattle can be kept together. We just did a creep feed gate where the goats could get in a shelter that had their mineral. Both can eat dry hay and graze/browse on different plants from my experience. Note: goats can’t have haylage and cattle can. They should also be fed any grain separate. 
3) There are polled goats in the dairy breeds. Some say that you shouldn’t breed polled to polled as the risk of hermaphrodite increases. I just bought a polled buck so I have no true experience in this.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 25, 2018)

I would suggest a minimum of 3.....this is because if something happens to 1 of them, you still have a companion for the other one and won't have to try to locate another on a rush to get a partner for the one that is left....it also spreads the head butting to more than just the one with less standing.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 25, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> I posted the wonton recipe and pics here


Look yum, I book marked it.



RollingAcres said:


> Not that I'm going to run out right now and get a goat just because DS said he wanted one.


Heartless, just heartless!!



CntryBoy777 said:


> I would suggest a minimum of 3.....this is because if something happens to 1 of them, you still have a companion for the other one and won't have to try to locate another on a rush to get a partner for the one that is left....it also spreads the head butting to more than just the one with less standing.


AND, like children, if you have 3, two can gang up on the other


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks guys and gal for the info!



Bruce said:


> Heartless, just heartless!!


Maybe when you get more Alpacas then I'll get goats.  
I'll get him a fish.
But what am I going to do with goats other than just being pets? I've had goat cheese, don't like the taste, so I probably won't like goat milk.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 26, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Thanks guys and gal for the info!
> 
> 
> Maybe when you get more Alpacas then I'll get goats.
> ...



But the meat is awesome.  We love goat meat but don't want to raise them so we swap sheep meat with a neighbor for some of their goat meat.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 26, 2018)

I don't think I've tried goat meat before. I have tried lamb chops and leg of lamb and I don't much care for the "smell"(not sure if it would consider a gamey smell). Does goat meat have a gamey taste? I'm not a picky eater and if you serve me sheep meat or goat meat I'd eat it but it's not something I'd sort out to eat. My 7-yr-old son however loves lamb chops.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 26, 2018)

With most meat the taste depends on age of animal, how/what they were fed,  handling of raw meat, the cut of meat you try (steak vs hock, etc)  then cooking.   Of course, your taste buds rule but, for some the handling makes a difference.   I say his tongue in cheek because I DO NOT like fish.  Not saying never but, so far I have not found any I truly liked, and not gone out of my way to eat it. Tuna I can eat some but even then, lots of things like onion, pepper, etc.  hides taste, which is already milder.

Same with goat milk.   I have sampled from many animals and can say that I am partial some.  Protocol on handling at milking is paramount, fast chill, etc.   Goat cheeses depend on how made and the milk used.  

My own kids will NOT even try the goat milk.    My daughter did try some of the soft goat cheese (seasoned with garlic & basil) which she found "ok".   She is not a milk drinker of any kind, maybe chocolate on occasion.

So, not saying you would like any goat product, only that some may be more palatable to you than others.   Many people won't try goat milk because they think a goat is stinky & so --- a turn off.

It has always been my opinion that if most people realized what a free range chicken eats they would never eat an egg.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 26, 2018)

Mini Horses said:


> It has always been my opinion that if most people realized what a free range chicken eats they would never eat an egg


It's true. People has the misconception that chickens are herbivore but it's not true. They will eat their own kind if you let them.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 26, 2018)

I have lost track of how many people that don't like sheep meat have come back and asked for it again.  

Whenever I serve sheep or goat for that matter to someone that hasn't had it before, I always have another meat option on the table though it has never been needed.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 26, 2018)

@Mike CHS , change of topic, do you normally trim the suckers from your tomato plants?


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 26, 2018)

I do trim when I have just a few plants and want bigger tomatoes and have a lot of free time.  

I rarely do anymore since I plant enough to get our canning done early and I have plants ready to go in the ground in July for fall fresh ones later on in the season.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 26, 2018)

Same here, I only trim when I have time or when they get out of control.
Unfortunately for here, I can only plant tomatoes once a year and it's always a scramble trying to get them picked (even the green ones) come September when it starts to get cold near freezing temp.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 26, 2018)

You may already know this but I found that we can pick all of the green ones before the frost comes and then put them in single layers with several layers of newspaper over each layer and they will ripen slowly over the next couple of months.  We had tomatoes last season into January and we had a frost mid October.

All of my Beefsteaks and heirlooms that I planted are going to get a pruning pretty quick since they are well above the T-posts they are tied to.  I'm growing a new one for me this year - Mountain Fresh - that's a determinant but I really like the growth pattern and tomato size (at least so far).


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 26, 2018)

Yes I do that as well. If I have cardboard then i use them as dividers between the tomatoes. But usually by that time I'm already sick of canning tomatoes so I only pick the bigger green ones.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 27, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> I'm not a picky eater and if you serve me sheep meat or goat meat I'd eat it but it's not something I'd sort out to eat. My 7-yr-old son however loves lamb chops.


Smart boy!! 
I grew up with lamb. LOVE lamb. Yes I DO seek it out. Wanted some for BDay dinner back in March, couldn't find a restaurant that had chops or rack. I'm sure it can be done in more populated areas. DD1, DW and I are going to Nova Scotia to look at 2 colleges late in the summer. Looking at places to stay near the closer one (a mere 10 hour drive) brought up a place that has a restaurant with rack of lamb. We are going to stay there and I AM going to order that


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 27, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Smart boy!!
> I grew up with lamb. LOVE lamb. Yes I DO seek it out. Wanted some for BDay dinner back in March, couldn't find a restaurant that had chops or rack. I'm sure it can be done in more populated areas. DD1, DW and I are going to Nova Scotia to look at 2 colleges late in the summer. Looking at places to stay near the closer one (a mere 10 hour drive) brought up a place that has a restaurant with rack of lamb. We are going to stay there and I AM going to order that


I hope you GET your rack of lamb!


----------



## Bruce (Jun 27, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Maybe when you get more Alpacas then I'll get goats.


Deal


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 28, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Deal


Oh boy what have I gotten myself into?!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 28, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Wanted some for BDay dinner back in March, couldn't find a restaurant that had chops or rack


Well if you ever venture to Albany, I'd recommend Texas de Brazil (a Brazilian grill/steakhouse). It's an all-you-can-eat meat kinda restaurant. That's where my son tried his first lamb chops and leg of lamb. It's a pricey place so we only go there on special occasions(last time we went was over a year ago).



Bruce said:


> Smart boy!!


I've been blessed with a very non-picky eater! He loves meat and he's usually good with giving something a try first then decides if he likes it or not. I also don't force him to eat something he doesn't like. If he tried it once and not like it, I let it go. He loves asparagus, mushrooms, broccoli, peas(only from my garden), carrots, corn and will eat salad, so I'm good with that.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 28, 2018)

We raise sheep/lamb and it is delicious. You are blessed to have a boy that eats almost anything and is not picky.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 29, 2018)

@greybeard @Wehner Homestead @farmerjan  ,saw this ad on Craigslist in MA somewhere.
https://westernmass.craigslist.org/grd/d/heifer-and-bull-calves-for/6607957521.html
I'm not going to buy it at this time without checking and asking questions first. This is just for knowledge and learning.

Are the bull calves worth buying based on their age and the selling price on this ad?
Since I don't know anything about bottle calf, how many gallons of milk or replacement milk does a calf take? They wrote in the ad the quantity but I want to ask on my end.
I know there are lots to be learned about bottle calf, can you please teach me what I need to know?
At what age do you castrate the calf if I don't want a bull?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bruce (Jun 29, 2018)

Oh good thought! Get an idea of what people are selling and find out if it is reasonable so you have some understanding when the time comes


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 30, 2018)

Okay, here goes.  My experience....Bottle calves are fed from 1/2 gal to 1 gal milk or milk replacer twice a day.  Calves that get 1 gal twice a day will fill out and grow a bit better, but they may not start to consume grain as quick.  I prefer to feed 3/4 to 1 gal twice a day if I have the milk.  Milk replacer costs about $60-75 per 50 lb bag and you will have about 1 1/2 to 2 bags in a calf by the time it is 6-10 weeks old.  So the asking price is about fair according to what milk replacer would cost.  If you ever do decide to go the milk replacer route...ONLY GET 20/20 ALL MILK milk replacer.  DO NOT FEED ANY "SOY BASED". 

These calves are a jersey cross.  Here a jersey bull calf will sell for $25 to $50 at 3 days old.  They are a dairy breed.  Devon is a beef breed that was used as a dual purpose animal in the "olden days".  They were bred for the homestead, being milked for the house when milk was not the only function of an animal.  They were used for oxen, the bulls castrated and made steers that grew and were taught to work - pull - in an ox yoke.  They were the draught/draft  animal of the old homestead farms.  They were also used for beef.  Devons are a very good beef animal.  In the "modern world", we have gone to more specialized and have dairy animals that produce alot of milk and beef animals that primarily produce beef and the females produce enough milk to raise their calf but are usually not milked for human consumption since they do not produce much more than is needed to raise their own calf.

A jersey devon bull/steer calf will make decent beef.  They will gain more than a straight jersey calf.  You will keep them for about 2 years from birth to slaughter weight.  That will run in the 1000 lb size average.  You will have about  $1000 in it in feed/grass/hay etc..  We figure it costs us about $500  per year to keep a beef cow between pasture/hay, some grain, mineral/salt,  and vet-preg checks and other misc.  About $1.40 to 1.50 per day.  It will cost you somewhere in that general neighborhood.  Of that 1000 lb live weight, about 5-600 lbs will be the hanging weight, the rest is guts, head, hide, etc.  Then from hanging weight you will lose another 40-50% in bone, trim, cutting etc.  Although the USDA says that you get a 60% hanging and another 60% of that in meat I tell ALL buyers of meat that figure that you will get 1/4 of the LIVE weight back in edible useable meat.  Usually it is a little more than that but that gives people a realistic picture.It all depends on the "finish" of the beef;  the amount of fat and such.  So a 1000 lb animal will give you about 250 to 300 lbs useable meat.  That will cost you say $1000 in pasture/grass/hay/grain plus butcher fees of about  $250 roughly.  All are different and it is based on the hanging weight usually. FIGURE  $4.00 per lb for meat in your freezer.  That is cheaper than most good ground beef;  but it is a sizeable output.

Get a calf already castrated.  Too much for you to deal with a bull and it is not a big deal but if they are willing to do it, then get it done.  They can be castrated from babies to 800 lbs but I recommend it younger rather than older.  On older ones they are often knife cut or you have to use a different type bander than what gets used on a smaller one.  Also, get it dehorned.  Most dairy breeds have horns.  If they are bred to "polled breeds" like angus or polled herefords, the first generation will all be polled (hornless).  Unless you are into real survival things and do your own leather making and such, where the horn is used for  powder for the old rifles, horns are of no real use and a person can get hurt and the cow won't mean to.  That is where "powder horns" came from.  Buffalo horns were used originally but also horns from cattle. Most beef breeds had horns also. Cattle will use their horns on other cattle at the feed trough and such, they can be real bullies with them.  My longhorns did not seem to use their horns, but the jerseys and the holstein crosses did. 

A calf gets weaned at 6-12 weeks usually if it is a bottle calf.  It needs to be eating at least 1-2 % of it's body weight and you will need to grain feed it for at least 6 months as it is growing.  A beef calf is getting both milk from it's momma and grass and is getting adequate protein for growth, but a bottle calf once weaned will need you to provide protein.  Hay is not enough and will stunt a calf.  There are books you can get.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 30, 2018)

Fantastic recap!   Nothing like getting it from one who does it for a living.   

This is why I haven't raised on in years.  It's a lot of work and care and WAIT.   I now prefer mine "ready for the plate".

 The farmer has put a LOT MORE than $$ into the animal.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 30, 2018)

@farmerjan has weighed in with her wisdom and vast experience. She is a deep well of information and we are blessed to have her here. 

I agree with @Mini Horses on raising cattle. I like cattle but we only have 8 acres, so I raise sheep. 

There is nothing better than the taste of your own beef. Not to mention the satisfaction that comes from raising your own meat. I am no cattle expert, but I have raised my own steers for the freezer and it was a good experience. If you decide to do this, you have wonderful people here that will help you every step of the way.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 30, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Are the bull calves worth buying based on their age and the selling price on this ad?



Depends what your intended purpose for them is.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 30, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Depends what your intended purpose for them is.


It would most probably be for the freezer down the road.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 30, 2018)

@farmerjan thank you for taking your time to post this and share your experience!

@Baymule you're right, we have a great group of folks here to always quick in helping and teaching others.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 30, 2018)

A word about castration....  knife is best, as you know for certain you have gotten both testicles completely as you eyeball both of them on the ground.  Younger is better.  

Check to ensure they actually  have both descended before you castrate.  Banding is fine, IF the person doing it is very careful to ensure that both testicles are truly descended and below the band.  

I have had calves that failed to have testicle descend, so vet had to go fish and get it.  I have had calves that someone else banded and he failed to get one testicle below the band.  Both cases will lead to an infertile but still dangerous 'bull' rather than a less dangerous steer.  

By having clean water available in pen as well as fresh calf starter/grower feed, you can get calves weaned as soon as they consume two pounds of starter a day.  I put fresh out every day and feed whatever they leave to other stock.  I start mine at a few days old as they are wanting that bottle and I feed some feed by hand to get them the idea that it is OK to eat.  Calves that are raised on momma will start eating feed with her at less than a week old.  

Unless it is bitter cold weather, I wean off milk at about 60 days.  If it is cold or calf seems to be a bit less than I want, then I continue one bottle a day for another 30 days.  

If it is bitter cold, then calf coat is a good thing.  A calf with momma can sidle up any time to get a full belly of warming milk.  A bottle calf can not.  Also reason I keep my bottle babies in the barn when it rains until they are three or four months old.  Mine ran with my goats, who HATE rain, so they would all run for the barn at the first damp drop!

The calf starter should be medicated to prevent coccicia.  If it isn't then you have to use something like Corid as directed. They will need blackleg and pinkeye vaccination, too.   Blackleg is a clostridium (same family as tetanus, botulism, anthrax) and is in the environment. Young stock under two years old at highest risk.  You don't usually see any symptoms, just find them dead.  When you touch them, especially about the legs, they feel like a sponge full of water, crackle and pop, as air is between skin and muscle.  You will never forget how that feels, nor mistake it for anything else once you have one die this way.  

Jersey crosses are great, tough little boogers that grow off well.   Lots of good experience on here.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 30, 2018)

Heifer bottle calf that is 'cheap' most likely is a twin with a bull.  Fine for freezer beef. They are 9 out of 10 times sterile and it is hard to determine that 1 out of 10 until she does not cycle.   Bovine twins share the same placenta and the heifer gets a dose of hormones from bull calf.  If, that rare 1 in 10 happens to have separate birth sack/placenta the heifer will be fertile.  But, unless you deliver that calf, you don't know that.  I have raised several sets of bull heifer twins and every heifer ended up freezer beef because not fertile. 

Sheep and goat have a placenta for each baby, so no shared blood supply.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 30, 2018)

A  form of freemartinism does occur in virtually every species of mammals, some fish and birds..including humans. It is rarely noticed/noted tho as one of the twins is not born, but instead, is absorbed by the zygote of the other early on. Once thought to be extremely rare, dna testing has now shown what is called chimerism is much more prevalent than once thought, maybe even fairly common. In the case of female livestock, if the female doesn't breed, in almost all cases she is simply accepted to be sterile, no real 'why' explanation ever sought and she is culled/sold/eaten. There are other ways chimerism can happen, such as the placentas fusing together which bovines do more naturally and both offspring are born. 
Humans and animals have been found with an organ or 2 containing dna completely different from the rest of the body and even 2 different blood types. It plays havoc with maternity tests in humans as the dna test may show no chance a specific 'known someone' fathered the child. One case where a cheek swab was done & showed "no" while a sample taken from another location showed positive paternity. 
 Chimerism probably happens a lot in all species of livestock and we simply don't know it because most livestock is not dna tested as a matter of course. 

And, a short but fairly  interesting read about chimerism in humans....how a baby was fathered by his unborn uncle.
http://time.com/4091210/chimera-twins/


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 30, 2018)

That article is an interesting read.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 30, 2018)

Went out to our raspberry patch earlier and picked some raspberries. There are  more out there that will be ready in a couple of days.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 30, 2018)

You are ahead of us RA and not that far south. Maybe a different kind of raspberries, I have no idea what we have, they came with the house.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 30, 2018)

Bruce said:


> You are ahead of us RA and not that far south. Maybe a different kind of raspberries, I have no idea what we have, they came with the house.


Bruce I have no idea what we have either,  they came with the house as well. But i do  know we have an early maturing kind and also a late maturing kind.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Jul 3, 2018)

Mini Horses said:


> It has always been my opinion that if most people realized what a free range chicken eats they would never eat an egg.


 We have free range chickens and they eat everything. We give them feed every once in a while, but mostly find there own food.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Jul 3, 2018)

Baymule said:


> We raise sheep/lamb and it is delicious. You are blessed to have a boy that eats almost anything and is not picky.


I have never ate sheep or goat, so I don't know if I like it or not. I was raised on beef. We all had plenty of beef to feed our family. My grandparents had a dairy farm. But in 98' they retired and shut it down. I was living in another state at that time. I wish I could have helped them. So by the time I moved back in 2011 It was all gone. So now I  raise hair sheep, rabbits, and chickens.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 8, 2018)

Last night when I closed up the chicken coop(front door) I forgot to close up the back opening that goes to the chicken run, I loss my laying hen.  When I went to let the hens out this morning I saw black feathers all over the floor in the coop and I knew something terrible happened. I walked around the chicken run and found the carcass .
Now i only have 1 hen left and she doesn't lay eggs.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 8, 2018)

Sorry to hear that.  There are several times I would have kicked my own behind if I could bend my leg that way.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 8, 2018)

Ouch!  So sorry.   I know how it feels!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 8, 2018)

Now I don't know what to do with this only hen. I'm checking Craigslist to see if I can get some pullets.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 8, 2018)

So sorry @RollingAcres 

Feathers and carcass? What part was eaten?


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 9, 2018)

1/2 of the carcass


----------



## Baymule (Jul 9, 2018)

Awww that sucks. Sorry about your hen. Get some more and start over. A mixed breed flock is fun, like a bouquet of flowers!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 9, 2018)

How do I introduce new flock to this current one? I'll need to read up on that. If I remember correctly they have to get "accustomed" to each other first right?


----------



## Bruce (Jul 9, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> 1/2 of the carcass


Curious. Coons usually eat only the head, neck and crop. A fox would have taken the entire bird. Maybe a raptor? They can't always carry the chicken away.



RollingAcres said:


> How do I introduce new flock to this current one? I'll need to read up on that. If I remember correctly they have to get "accustomed" to each other first right?


Right. A couple of things:

Unless you are getting chicks or started pullets from a hatchery you want to have a quarantine period for the new birds away from your remaining bird. The last thing you want is for her to get mites or something worse like Marek's.
Once that is done you want to have the birds separated in the coop by a "fence" they can see through so they can get used to each other. Put each "flock's" water and food near their side of the fence. Food is one of the things chickens will fight over for pecking order so eating near each other but not in competition is a good thing. 
If you free range you can let them out at the same time after a couple of days so they can get used to being around each other but with easy escape while they are working out their pecking order. 
Integration with older birds and chicks is usually much easier than with all adults because the chicks are not immediately seen as competition for food or status. They would still need to be kept separate but you can put a chick size opening in the fence so the littles can get away from the bigs. Your integration situation is a bit different than most since you have one resident hen. There is no pecking order. Bringing in other adults that already have their order set will mean your current hen is the odd girl out who needs to find her way into the existing order. 

Good luck!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 9, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Curious. Coons usually eat only the head, neck and crop. A fox would have taken the entire bird. Maybe a raptor? They can't always carry the chicken away.


I'm curious as well. I didn't see the head when i picked up the carcass. DH said he's seen a fox around. I know we have owls but hens roost up in the coop so it couldn't have bern the owl. The opening is smaller than a doggie door so that thing had to be small enough to fit through it. I have also seen some fecal matter near the coop last week. I don't have a dog anymore so it's not dog poop.
I'm going to set up my game cam see if i can find out what's lurking around .


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 9, 2018)

And @Bruce thank you for the info!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 9, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> The opening is smaller than a doggie door so that thing had to be small enough to fit through it.


Yes, but!
I had a 15 month old GP for 3 weeks (long sad story, check back to the end of 2016 in my journal). BIG dog. He could get in the chicken coop through the PulletShut door AND the even smaller original chicken door in the coop. If the head fits, the body fits.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 9, 2018)

Bruce said:


> If the head fits, the body fits.


That's true, didn't think of that.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 10, 2018)

@Bruce I'm thinking of getting some chicks now. I think they have enough time to grow before it gets cold out.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 10, 2018)

Plenty of time, they can be out on their own without supplemental heat at 4 weeks. Out with heat any time. If you don't have a coop, start yesterday! They grow really fast. 

My April chicks are 11 weeks yesterday and have been letting themselves out of the barn through the alpacas' door every morning for the past 6 or 7 weeks. They are still small enough to get out of the fenced acre behind the barn and are seen every morning about 5:30 or six foraging behind the house. The older girls CAN go out the alpacas' door but most don't. Those that do can't get out of the fenced area until I open the gate.

Get them quick and hopefully they will start laying by the end of the year.
And remember, natural method chick brooding!  https://www.backyardchickens.com/th...d-in-the-brooder-picture-heavy-update.956958/


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 10, 2018)

Thank you! I just want to make sure they have time to grow theur feathers before it gets too cold here. I do have heat lamp that i can use in the coop if it's too cold but prefer not using it.
I'm checking hatchery now to see what i can order.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 10, 2018)

Skip the lamp, make a MHP cave. Super easy and the chicks grow up with normal day/night cycles. They get heat when they want it, aren't forced into being in the heat when they don't. "Common knowledge" says the chicks have to have high ambient temps starting in the mid 90's 24x7 for 4 weeks. That is bull. I've posted this picture on BYC several times. Chicks are a week old, day time temps in low to mid 70's, night time 50's. Yes they went under the hen that adopted them (from Meyer Hatchery) at 3 days old when they wanted to warm up and at night. The MHP cave serves the same purpose but doesn't travel with the chicks so they have to go back to it.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 10, 2018)

I might leave the chicks in the sunroom for a couple of weeks first it's nice and warm in there.
How soon can I introduce the chicks to the one I have?


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 10, 2018)

Worked in the garden this morning while the "patient" was sleeping. I think either tomorrow or Thursday I'll have to mow the lawn.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 10, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> I might leave the chicks in the sunroom for a couple of weeks first it's nice and warm in there.
> How soon can I introduce the chicks to the one I have?


The earlier the better. Adult chickens don't see little chicks as competition for status or food. Could be your lone bird will be really happy to see the chicks, she's gotta be lonely in a flock of one.

Just how warm does it get in the sunroom?? Too hot is a problem. No way you will have any temps too cold in the summer. In fact Blooie (who started the MHP thread on BYC) stuck hers out in subfreezing temps at a few days old. I prefer to get my chicks in mid spring because they SHOULD start laying in the late fall and lay through their first winter. Of course all but one of the girls I got last year didn't read the rules, 5 of them started to lay, then quit. The one that started the latest laid through the winter. All the girls in the prior 2 batches (early/mid June 2012 and 2015) laid through their first winter.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 10, 2018)

It's about 88 degrees in the sunroom right now.
I will have to make some kind of cage for the chicks to be in and the big one can see in.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 15, 2018)

Beautiful looking place you have there. Love the garden pics. Nice scenery to look at daily. Get the chicks ASAP if you want eggs this winter. They'll fledge out no problem before the cool weather hits you.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 21, 2018)

Time for a little update. 
Last Sunday we had a little birthday dinner for me at home. DSS, DSD, a couple of friends came and they brought food. I made baked ziti and hot sausages. It was good food and good company. Then later I went iut back to check on the cattle and noticed one of the fence post was pushed over slightly. Upon checking it, found out it was snapped off at the bottom. Looked like one of the cattle had been rubbing on it. So I ran in and asked DSS and my friend to help fix it. 

This week DSS and his girlfriend came over and brought their zero turn mowers to help mow the lawn for us. We're very greatful for their help! And they also brought us some zucchinis, i didn't plant any this year. I'll be making some zucchini bread tomorrow since it will be a rainy day.

DS and I picked some blueberries yesterday after I got home. Then he decided to climb our pear tree and then the apple tree. My little monkey! Lol

I still didn't order the chicks yet. I do need to get them soon but I need to get things ready first. I have a few breed that I wanted but I also want to order one from the "mystery" order just to see what I get. 




 





 

@Baymule I can't wait for these Painted Mountain corn to be ready!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 21, 2018)

I've got to get busy and get my Painted Mountain planted, the Silver Queen is tasseling, so if I plant now, there will no  cross pollination. The cornmeal makes the best cornbread!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 22, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I've got to get busy and get my Painted Mountain planted, the Silver Queen is tasseling, so if I plant now, there will no  cross pollination. The cornmeal makes the best cornbread!


I envy your long planting season but not the hot weather. 
If we don't plant corn by June we probably won't get anything by fall.

Unfortunately I won't have that much to make cornmeal. A majority of my plants were eaten or trampled by critters.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 22, 2018)

The seasons are one of the hardest for us to get used to.  I had been in Zone 9 for most of my gardening years and we are now Zone 7.  We lost almost 2 months of growing weather.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 23, 2018)

@RollingAcres and I are playing our "world's tiniest violin" for you Mike


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 23, 2018)

Hahahaha


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 23, 2018)

But I'm building a hoop house type greenhouse this summer to get some of that time back.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 23, 2018)

Just so you can taunt us with ripe tomatoes in March!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 24, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Just so you can taunt us with ripe tomatoes in March!


Right! We can't even get the seeds started yet in March. How's your garlic coming Bruce?


----------



## Bruce (Jul 25, 2018)

It looks good, not sure when to pull it. Our Farmer's Market friends were selling fresh garlic last week and small redskin potatoes. I've not looked under my potato plants (russets) to see if they are doing anything.

So with garlic, does one pull fresh as they need it and wait until the tops die for storage heads?


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 25, 2018)

I've never pulled mine fresh, only after the tops died off. I suppose you can pull one to check and see how big it is and then use it after in cooking. It's not like you'll be wasting it for pulling it out too soon.
I have not looked under my potatoes either. I really want to dig some up.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 6, 2018)

I can't believe it's August already! I'm really looking forward to Fall and cooler weather. I know I know I'm complaining about the weather again. Lol 

One more week until the cast comes off for DH. He has an appointment next Monday. Fingers crossed that the back heel bones healed properly. Otherwise the doc would put the cast back on him. I know he's very restless not being able to do anything.

My garden is growing wild! I've been picking green peppers and drying basil and parsley. Tomatoes are growing crazy and they are in need of more support but I haven't have time to do so. 

Here are a couple of pics from the garden. The pumpkins are taking over!



 

 

And here's a pic DH took from the dining room window while i was outside mowing yesterday.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 6, 2018)

MatthewsHomestead said:


> I'm not a real farmer either. Biggest tractor we have is an 86 simplicity mower minus the deck! We use it to move heavy stuff around the yard. We farm with animals here....



@MatthewsHomestead , the red tractor mower(last pic from above post)is ours. The blue tractor(2nd pic from above post) is a friend's that he stores at our place and let us use it when we need it.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 6, 2018)

Bruce said:


> It looks good, not sure when to pull it. Our Farmer's Market friends were selling fresh garlic last week and small redskin potatoes. I've not looked under my potato plants (russets) to see if they are doing anything.
> 
> So with garlic, does one pull fresh as they need it and wait until the tops die for storage heads?


Did you ever pulled one of your garlic plants to use the garlic?
I dug up some potatoes the other day to cook with.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 6, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Did you ever pulled one of your garlic plants to use the garlic?
> I dug up some potatoes the other day to cook with.


Not yet. Been chopping up scapes one at a time though. Not sure when I should be looking under the potato plants either. I did feel under one and there was at least on small russet. Might want to wait and let them grow as much as they can.



RollingAcres said:


> The blue tractor(2nd pic from above post) is a friend's that he stores at our place and let us use it when we need it.


SWEET!!!!! But ??? Who has and needs a tractor that size but has nowhere to store it?


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 6, 2018)

My neighbor has a 100 HP Ford and he only has a little garden around his yard.  I did let him garden on a little over 1/2 acre the last few years but he did something that caused me to take away his garden privileges.  He has had it forever and he did farm at one time many years ago.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 6, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Not yet. Been chopping up scapes one at a time though. Not sure when I should be looking under the potato plants either. I did feel under one and there was at least on small russet. Might want to wait and let them grow as much as they can.
> 
> 
> SWEET!!!!! But ??? Who has and needs a tractor that size but has nowhere to store it?


For the potatoes you wait until the top pretty much does off then you harvest them.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 6, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> My neighbor has a 100 HP Ford and he only has a little garden around his yard.  I did let him garden on a little over 1/2 acre the last few years but he did something that caused me to take away his garden privileges.  He has had it forever and he did farm at one time many years ago.


Not good. Must have done something pretty bad. 
We're careful when using his friend's tractor. He bought it to use occasionally at his property (he doesn't live there,  just vacant 30 acres land). 
DH used it last year and it won't get out of 4 wheel drive. We got someone to come and fixed it. Was going to pay for the repair ourselves but his friend said he bought the tractor used and have also let others borrowed it prior to leaving it at our place so he'd pay for the repair. We even offered to pay 1/2 but he said no need to. So we are very grateful for that!


----------



## Bruce (Aug 6, 2018)

Consider the repair his "storage fee" 
I can see why he wouldn't want to leave it at his property, just asking for theft or vandalism.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 7, 2018)

It doesn't seem there are very many left that would see things in such a way....sure glad for ya that he does....good people are certainly difficult to find.....


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 7, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Not good. Must have done something pretty bad.



He gathers and sells a lot of scrap metal.  He had his brother come over with a big tractor and loader and pulled all matter of trash, dirt, scrap lumber and who knows what else out of his yard and piled it in the middle of what had been his garden area.  I had already asked him not to plow up the whole garden in big furrows since he only plants a couple of rows but he put the whole area in big furrows. Since it is all hilled up I can't mow it with the mower and even the bush hog will beat you up crossing the hills.  That area is behind a tree line and I didn't see the pile until I heard his tractor down there working so I went down to see what he was doing. 

I was nice but told him that he no longer had a garden spot and as soon as he gets rid of the trash pile, I was going to fence it in.  I took my tractor and smoothed out all of the furrows but that was 3 months ago and most of the junk is still there.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 7, 2018)

Maybe time to take the trash and dump it over the property line onto his place.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 7, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Maybe time to take the trash and dump it over the property line onto his place.



I can't do that. It's one of those cases where those of us that border his place tolerate a lot because he is 87 although he definitely takes advantage of it.  One of the neighbors bought the 5 acres that his mobile home sits on but he only has the lot that it is on (about 1/4 acre).  It is a funny situation as his brother rents the mobile home to him but his brother sold the property to the neighbor.  The agreement was that the old fellow can live there for his life but we are gradually getting rid of all of his stuff.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 7, 2018)

Sometimes being nice to someone, just doesn't seem to be worth it.....but, then when another really appreciates the good or kind deed it makes ya feel much better and worth the anguish caused by the other......


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 7, 2018)

It sucks that people can't respect other people's property.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 7, 2018)

I think we hijacked your thread a bit but we tend to do that.  Sorry.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 8, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> I think we hijacked your thread a bit but we tend to do that.  Sorry.


Ohh don't worry about it Mike! I know we tend to do that a lot in other's thread. I have done it several times myself. 
Maybe that's why @Latestarter's journal is 505 pages long???!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 8, 2018)

Nahhh  I'm just very "talkative"


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 9, 2018)

I remembered reading in your journal when you moved and had no access to your laptop, everyone else just chatting away without you. lol


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 12, 2018)

Harvested some corn today, i didn't get a lot. I'm not sure when to harvest corn, i think it's harvested when the tassel dried off? @Baymule? Here are some pics


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 12, 2018)

I've found that the easiest way to determine corn readiness is to use my two thumb nails and open the husk to see if the kernels have filled in all the way up. Looks like your first three on the left (mostly #2 & 3) could have been left a bit longer. 4 & 5 are real close and good enough, looks like.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 12, 2018)

The amt of consistent rainfall/moisture the corn gets  can make a big difference when it comes to how plump the kernels are too, for any given time period, and if the soil quality varies over the length of the rows, that  can affect it too. 

At least you don't have corn ear worms...


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you LS and GB.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 12, 2018)

It looks good. For the Painted Mountain, let it get kinda dry on the stalk. If rain threatens, then pull it or it will get wet and moldy. when you pull it, shuck it so it can dry better.  It makes the best cornmeal! I love the bluish color of the cornbread. One year I separated all the red kernels and made cornbread, expecting pink cornbread. Nope. It was still a bluish color.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks Bay. I wanted to try those fresh. They turned the boiling water burgundy red. I do want to try making cornmeal but i don't have enough.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Thanks Bay. I wanted to try those fresh. They turned the boiling water burgundy red. I do want to try making cornmeal but i don't have enough.


Save your seed and plant a bigger patch next year.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 13, 2018)

Unless you have an early fall, you might have 90-95 days growing for a new batch yet.
For small gardens, plant it in sq blocks instead of rows... for better pollination. My sister uses a 3'' x 3' square of plastic lattice to lay down on the seed bed as a pattern with which to plant the kernels in and keep it all square and compact. She just sets it down, plants the kernels in certain diamonds of the lattice, then picks the lattice up and moves it down. Once done to the end, she moves over one square width, and goes back the other way. You get a lot of corn from a lot  smaller area, tho cultivating weeds out is a bit difficult.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 13, 2018)

The lattice square planting method sounds pretty neat. Thanks for the idea GB. 
Fall sometimes come early around here. Average first frost is around early October.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 15, 2018)

I ordered some chicks from Meyer Hatchery last week and they are coming next Tuesday or Wednesday. I ordered one each of these: Ancona, Cuckoo Marans, Columbian Wyandotte(DS insisted on getting this one lol) and Silver Laced Wyandotte. So I better get things ready for their arrival.



Bruce said:


> Plenty of time, they can be out on their own without supplemental heat at 4 weeks. Out with heat any time. If you don't have a coop, start yesterday! They grow really fast.


Temps here has been in the mid 80's during the day and about 70 degrees at night. They will be ok in the coop(leave brooder inside the coop) at 4 weeks?
A friend has a rabbit hutch (the size of a truck tail gate, like picture below) that she wants to get rid of. I was thinking of taking that and put the chicks in and leave it in the coop. What do y'all think?


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 15, 2018)

That will sure make them easier to take care of and keep them out of harm's way


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 15, 2018)

That will sure make them easier to take care of and keep them out of harm's way


----------



## Baymule (Aug 15, 2018)

I like a mixed flock of different breeds and colors. Have fun with your chicks.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 16, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> That will sure make them easier to take care of and keep them out of harm's way


And it's free so even better! 



Baymule said:


> I like a mixed flock of different breeds and colors. Have fun with your chicks.


Looking forward to it! I like a mixed flock as well and a variety of egg colors.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 16, 2018)

That should work out well for ya.....I love peepers, but they sure grow Fast.....


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 16, 2018)

They sure grow fast, sometimes too fast...including my DS


----------



## Bruce (Aug 16, 2018)

Is DS fully feathered now?


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 17, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Is DS fully feathered now?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 17, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


>



X2!


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 21, 2018)

The chicks arrived today. All 5 of them made it here alive.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 21, 2018)

Chicks are way up there on the cuteness scale.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 21, 2018)

And ducklings and puppies.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 21, 2018)

Especially puppies!   oh, and baby goats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 21, 2018)

Puppies, chicks, ducklings, goat kids, calves!


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 23, 2018)

Nothing new to report, just wanted to post some pics I took yesterday.

Picked some tomatoes so I have some canning to do this weekend.


 

Looks like this tomato has a "beak" lol


 

And some pics of the cattle. Took them when I went to fill the trough.


 


 

The evening sky


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 23, 2018)

Nothing cuter than a happy pot belly piglet snuggled with her own personal LGD.  George and Rita!  She is asleep, softly snoring.  George is 7 yo GP/Anatolian.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 23, 2018)

That is adorable!


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 23, 2018)

Corn for eating needs to be full kernel, but not hard/starchy.  That can be very small window of time on varieties that are not primarily sweet, eating variety.  But, back in the day we ate corn on cob any variety we could catch in tender milky stage.  Papaw's commercial corn for cow feed, the neighbor's Indian corn,  we ate it!  Let it ripen and stand until totally dry for stock feed or for cornmeal and hominy.  As long as it is standing rain will not hurt it.  
My grandmother, born late 1890s, said folks would run out of meal by this time of year.  Corn was not ready for harvest, but you could find mature enough ears to grate and make meal.  It was still high in moisture and would not keep, but made good corn bread.  Said they used a piece of tin with multiple nail hole as homemade grater.  Corn, apples, chestnuts and a hog were often all between you and starving come winter.  She was +94 when she passed and would still get teary telling about loss of American Chestnut.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 23, 2018)

Looks like she tripped over George's tail and then fell asleep! Couldn't be better protected than that.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 31, 2018)

Just a quick update. Noting much going on here, just same old same old.

It's now almost 2 months after DH's foot surgery. He can now put a little weight on his foot and is doing PT. He's been helping with making dinner and he's helped mowed the lawn and he can now drive so that's a tremendous help!

I need to process more tomatoes again this weekend. Picked some more a couple of days ago but didn't have time to do anything with them yet. I made a batch of sauce last weekend and canned those. I got 2 32oz jars, 3 16oz jars and 1 8oz jar from that batch of sauce(and some for dinner that night).

The chicks are now 1 1/2 week old and are getting big. I'm thinking by end of September I'll move them out to the bunny hutch in coop. That way they can all start to get accustom to the lone hen and vice versa. I cleaned out the chicken coop last weekend.

Gonna dig out the 


 this evening. We're going to cook some hotdogs and hamburgers and have a fire outside tonight. So we can make some mountain pies. It's been awhile since we last made those. Come to think of it DS has never had those, so it's time to introduce him. 
I wonder why they are called "mountain pies"?


----------



## greybeard (Aug 31, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> And some pics of the cattle. Took them when I went to fill the trough.


They are eyeing those round bales of hay on the trailer you're pulling...
Upon my ultimate demise, I will leave (will) my fence stretching equipment to you.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 31, 2018)

I think it depends on where they are used for cooking.  When I was young we called them Hobo Pies but I'm not sure of the reason they were called that.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 31, 2018)

greybeard said:


> They are eyeing those round bales of hay on the trailer you're pulling...
> Upon my ultimate demise, I will leave (will) my fence stretching equipment to you.



They have a bale of all-you-can-eat hay inside the fence but like anything else the grass/hay is greener/better on the other side of the fence.
And that's so very kind of you GB! 
We'll do better when we have money to fence in another section (less for us to mow).


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 31, 2018)

Glad the DH's foot is coming along and know he is glad, too.....not sure about the pie thang, haven't heard of either mountain or hobo....just depends on what's in it.....


----------



## greybeard (Aug 31, 2018)

Most people are too young nowadays to have even seen a real hobo and I doubt those that make and sell those irons ever did either.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm trying to enjoy your fire there, but with feeling close to 100 outside it is difficult to imagine the cool that ya have to go along with it.....just makes me anxious for those temps to get here too....


----------



## Baymule (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm with you on that @CntryBoy777 LOL LOL When we have sweat rolling off, a fire just looks like an implement of torture.  But a good fire when it is chilly sure is nice. 

What's a mountain pie? 

I've been quartering and socking the tomatoes in freezer bags until I get enough to can. Got 7 or 8 bags now, time to make tomato sauce! Nothing like home made lamb chili! Yum!

@Donna R. Raybon that picture of your LGD and baby piglet is so darn cute. My husband was watching TV through his eyelids, but I had to wake him up to see that picture.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 2, 2018)

Baymule said:


> What's a mountain pie?



It's a sandwich that's cooked on open fire in a pie iron (pictures below). You buttered 2pc of bread (like making grilled cheese) then put whatever filling you want in between the bread. Put the sandwich in the pie iron then cook it on open fire. Camping food.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 2, 2018)

It isn't lunch time but now I have a taste for a grilled cheese sandwich!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 2, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> It's a sandwich that's cooked on open fire in a pie iron (pictures below). You buttered 2pc of bread (like making grilled cheese) then put whatever filling you want in between the bread. Put the sandwich in the pie iron then cook it on open fire. Camping food.
> View attachment 51826


Now ain't that a handy thing to have? I am amazed. I am learning all kinds of stuff tonight. Mountain sandwiches, fire irons and over on SBC/GW's thread, I learned that bucks and rams have teats. Teats on a buck looked kinda funny hanging down next to his dangly male parts. LOL


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 3, 2018)

Teats on a buck? Oh my! Lol


----------



## greybeard (Sep 3, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Teats on a buck? Oh my! Lol


Perhaps he identifies as a doe..?


Once, long ago, the crew was working shirtless in the hot engineering spaces of one of the USN boats I was on and one old sailor stated "You know why I have these nipples?  (he pointed toward the appropriate location)
"In case I ever decide to get pregnant"

( moved slowly away from him)


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 3, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Perhaps he identifies as a doe..?
> 
> Once, long ago, the crew was working shirtless in the hot engineering spaces of one of the USN boats I was on and one old sailor stated "You know why I have these nipples?  (he pointed toward the appropriate location)
> "In case I ever decide to get pregnant"
> ...



Bahahaha!


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 3, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Perhaps he identifies as a doe..?


Perhaps he wants to ve a doe today but back to being a buck tomorrow....
In today's messed up world that comes in handy for when one can't decide what gender he/she wants to be for the day...


----------



## Baymule (Sep 3, 2018)

As I understand it, dairy bucks can even grow an udder and produce milk, it's not very common, but it has been known to happen. Boar hogs have teats and they pass that trait on to their daughters, so a boar with a good number of teats is desirable. I haven't checked, but rams have teats too.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 3, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Teats on a buck? Oh my! Lol


Maybe he noticed the girls get a LOT more attention so decided to join the crowd.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 5, 2018)

We had some visitors this evening. Actually they are here every night. Eating the apples and pears.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 5, 2018)

You have a pretty place.  We have a lot of deer around but they stay outside the perimeter of the fence so we rarely see them anymore.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 5, 2018)

Hmm, could have something to do with the fence and the dogs?

Hopefully you have enough apples and pears for both you and the deer @RollingAcres


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 5, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> You have a pretty place.  We have a lot of deer around but they stay outside the perimeter of the fence so we rarely see them anymore.


Thank you.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 5, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Hmm, could have something to do with the fence and the dogs?
> 
> Hopefully you have enough apples and pears for both you and the deer @RollingAcres



Don't worry Bruce. We have plenty to share. Not much apples this year, it's an "off" year for the apple trees. We get them every other year.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 6, 2018)

That is a beautiful picture. Peaceful and harmonious with nature, just like it should be.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 6, 2018)

Baymule said:


> That is a beautiful picture. Peaceful and harmonious with nature, just like it should be.



Thank you. We are very blessed to have found this place.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 6, 2018)

We have deer crossing thru here quite often and they hang out over by the pond during the harvesting of the crop fields around us....there are wild turkey too.....


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 6, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> We have deer crossing thru here quite often and they hang out over by the pond during the harvesting of the crop fields around us....there are wild turkey too.....



The deer will make their rounds every night. They start up by coming across the road from the empty field kitty-corner of us and start grazing in field between our house and the neighbor's. Then they will come over by the apple trees. And then I often see them out back behind the cattle field. 

We have wild turkeys too. I hear them a lot but don't see them.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 8, 2018)

Thank you!  They are a pair, I think Rita is going to think she is LGD when she grows up.  George is very patient with her.   Right now she is a wild child, coming in only to eat and sleep at night.  But, when weather gets cold she will shift into a house pig, I am sure.    That is when I really love to cuddle my pig-  they are like mini furnace!!!


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 10, 2018)

We took an overnight trip to Cooperstown this past weekend. We didn't get to do much this summer due to DH's surgery. I thought a short trip close to home is in order. Since it's after Labor Day and everyone is back in school, the rates for lodging would be cheaper.
If you're a baseball fan you probably already heard of Cooperstown. For those who are not familiar, Cooperstown is the home of the National Baseball Hall of Fame and museum.
We didn't visit the Hall of Fame this time. We spent some time at the Farmers' Museum and spending time relaxing at Otsego Lake.
Here are some pics from our short trip.
DS looking at some ducks by the lake




View outside our motel room



View of Otsego Lake


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 10, 2018)

Walking(running for DS) through the historic village at the Farmers' Museum.





Watching and learning how to bottle feed a calf. DS had a chance to bottle feed the calf but I wasn't quick enough to take a pic. We also watched a milking demonstration.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 10, 2018)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 11, 2018)

Very neat! Any break seems like a great refresher!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 11, 2018)

It looks very interesting....tho, a bit chilly for the young man...the hoody makes it obvious.....


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 11, 2018)

The Farmers' Museum is quite neat and I'd like to go back to visit next time. We didn't have too much time to explore the whole place because we got there quite late (an hour or so before they close). When we were paying for admission, the lady at the counter said to my son "hurry up and run all the way back to the Children's barnyard if you want to watch the milking demo and bottle feed the calf. They are starting soon". So of course DS dashed there and his poor mom had to run and keep up (definitely not in shape for all that running! lol) and we left daddy behind so he could walk at his own pace.

I didn't really have anything planned for this trip other than where to stay. I wanted it to be a "play it by ear" kinda trip since we couldn't do too much since DH can only walk with crutches. When we first got to our motel, we stayed there and rested a bit. Then DS and I went to the beach area and checked it out. We then decided that we want to go kayaking even tho it was a chilly day. After that we drove into town to check things out and that was when we saw the Farmers' museum and decided to go in.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 11, 2018)

I love museums like that.  One of the few things I miss after I moved from Virginia Beach was that colonial Williamsburg


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 11, 2018)

They are interesting and a fun place to learn!


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 17, 2018)

The chicks are now 4 weeks old and they  moved out this weekend...to the coop that is. Lol
My initial plan was to keep them in the brooder in the coop but when I got them 4 weeks ago, the weather had been quite cold so i kept them in the house. I have a heat lamp but i prefer not using it. Now they are ready.
Here they are checking out their new home


 

My hen trying to find out what all the commotion was about


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 17, 2018)

I know they will sure enjoy the extra room.....to stretch those wings and legs out a bit more...they aren't little for long...so, be sure ya take a few pics each day.....


----------



## Baymule (Sep 18, 2018)

Baby chicks are so cute, then they grow into gawky teenagers. You have some pretty chicks!


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 18, 2018)

Thank you! I'm curious to find out what breed/sex the brown chick is. Since she/he was a free one breed/sex was unknown.
I had a minor scare this morning when I opened the door to the coop. I counted only 4 chicks and of course of all days, today is rainy and gloomy and dark (and I have not lights in the coop) so I couldn't see too well. I counted again, still 4. Turned out she was hiding in the corner next to the drum. 

So I think I should put something in the corner so they don't get stuck in there.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 18, 2018)

I noticed someone's "stalking" my journal. lol 
When you get to this page, Senile_Texas_Aggie thank you for reading my journal.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 18, 2018)

Miss @RollingAcres,

You are right!  I decided to stalk you next after finishing with @Bruce because you two don't live that far apart and perhaps can use the same therapist for treatment of STASS.

I noticed that you attended LSU.  Are you are Southern girl or just happened to attend that school?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 18, 2018)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @RollingAcres,
> 
> You are right!  I decided to stalk you next after finishing with @Bruce because you two don't live that far apart and perhaps can use the same therapist for treatment of STASS.
> 
> ...



Thank you for stopping by and reading my journal. Nothing special and not as looong as @Latestarter 's journal. 
Don't worry about me needing a therapist (@Bruce did you find yourself a therapist? lol). I'll just "get even" by reading your journal. 
Yes, I'm an LSU Alumni(Geaux Tigers!) but not a Southern girl. I was born and raised in Malaysia.
I don't want to assume, but did you attend Texas A&M, hence the Texas Aggie name?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 18, 2018)

Yes, I did attend Texas A&M in my junior and senior years, Texarkana (TX) College for freshman and sophomore years.

Malaysia?  There's a story there for everyone to hear, if you are willing to share!


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 19, 2018)

Well it's not much of a story but I will share a little more about myself.

I am of Chinese decent, born and raised in Malaysia. I came to the US when I was 20 to attend college at LSU. Y'all might ask "off all places why Louisiana"? A Pastor's daughter went to LSU and said good things about LSU. So we decided that I should apply there. That was 23 year ago. After college I moved from Louisiana to NY because my then-boyfriend(now ex) got a job at GE and I moved with him. I've been in NY ever since.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 19, 2018)

Miss @RollingAcres,

Thanks for sharing.  Did the weather in LSU more match the climate in Malaysia compared to upstate NY?  Did it take awhile to get accustomed to the cold there in upstate NY?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce (Sep 19, 2018)

Bit of a difference between LA and NY! But then I moved from So. Cal to VT so I can understand.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 19, 2018)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @RollingAcres,
> 
> Thanks for sharing.  Did the weather in LSU more match the climate in Malaysia compared to upstate NY?  Did it take awhile to get accustomed to the cold there in upstate NY?
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie



The weather in LA is more like in Malaysia. Malaysia is a tropical country. That was one small reasons we picked LSU as well vs colleges up north. It took a bit to accustom to the cold in NY.



Bruce said:


> Bit of a difference between LA and NY! But then I moved from So. Cal to VT so I can understand.



So. Cal to VT is quite a difference. I must say, I felt like I had more of a culture shock when I moved from LA to NY than from Malaysia to the US! lol


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 19, 2018)

Bruce said:


> But then I moved from So. Cal to VT so I can understand.



OK, @Bruce, Miss @RollingAcres shared with us a bit of her background so now it's your turn.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 19, 2018)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> K, @Bruce, Miss @RollingAcres shared with us a bit of her background so now it's your turn.


Agree.
I flew across the world. @Bruce moved across the country.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 19, 2018)

Um, OK.
3 of my grandparents were born in Spain and moved to So. Cal (all separately, unknown to each other) in the early 1900's. Other grandfather said "Chicago is a nice place to be FROM". They moved to So. Cal. for his health when he was a child so about the same time as my other grandparents.

I was born in So. Cal. and was a "farm boy" until I was 2 then Dad decided he didn't really want to farm (he grew up on a farm, Grandpa was a sugar beet farmer). So we moved to the city. Dad had a degree in geology and spend his work life owning and running a rubber manufacturing business. I had no interest in doing that. I got a degree in Business Data Processing at Cal Poly Pomona and after graduating looked for jobs NOT in the overly hot and overly populated area called So. Cal.. Got a job with IBM in Vermont and retired from that in 2013 when they were downsizing so Global Foundries would TAKE a couple Billion dollars to "buy" IBM's chip manufacturing business.



RollingAcres said:


> I flew across the world. @Bruce moved across the country.


Yeah and I bet it took me a LOT longer to move too! It is a ~2,900 mile drive.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 19, 2018)

Thank you for sharing Bruce. So you worked for IBM all those years until you retired?



Bruce said:


> I bet it took me a LOT longer to move too! It is a ~2,900 mile drive


It probably did! It probably took you a few days driving.

Perhaps it's @Senile_Texas_Aggie 's turn to share a little background. I read in your journal that you moved from TX to AR. Were you born in TX and grew up there?


----------



## Bruce (Sep 19, 2018)

Yes and yes, like 7 days of driving.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 19, 2018)

Both my wife and I were born in northeast Texas, she in New Boston and I in De Kalb.  I went to college at Texarkana College (2 years), then Texas A&M for 2 years (Computer Science).  When I graduated from A&M in 1975, the economy was only starting to recover from the recession caused by the Arab oil embargo in 1973.  I received ONE job offer, from a company in Huntsville, AL.  We lived there for 2 years, then moved to Florida (Fort Walton Beach) because we both loved the beach.  Only stayed there less than a year when the contract I was working on ended.  Then moved to Reston, Virginia for 4 months (BIG mistake), then to Warner Robins, GA for 17 years, working for a company, TRW, that has since been bought out by Northop Gumman.  In 1997 I took a job with Raytheon in north Dallas, residing in McKinney.  In 2000 moved to San Diego, going back to work for TRW.  Another BIG mistake, as I went to work for the boss from hell. (See this post by @greybeard and you will get the idea: https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/rammys-ramblings.37884/page-37#post-565881 ).  Moved back to Dallas and Raytheon and worked 17 more years.  Retired Oct 1, 2017.  After months of waiting for our house to sell, and then months more looking (I didn't know Miss @Baymule then or she would have found us a place in a week), we found this place in western Arkansas, moved in Apr 16, 2018, and then been wondering what the heck are we doing ever since.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce (Sep 19, 2018)

Clearly STA is not a "northern" type


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 19, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Clearly STA is not a "northern" type



Believe it or not, we did look for property in the East, Northeast and the Rockies.  While my wife and I are both native Texans, we have got to the point that we have a hard time dealing with the heat down here.  We looked on realtor.com in Tennessee, Virginia, New Hampshire, Vermont, Maine.  We almost bought a place in Cheyenne, WY, but finally decided that we didn't like the place that much for the price.  We started looking in Arkansas and had about given up when we found our current place.  We had hoped that it wouldn't be as hot here as it was in Dallas, but WRONG!  So Vermont and upstate New York sounds pretty nice -- until this winter!


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 19, 2018)

It's still nice in the winter with all that white snow. It's quite peaceful watching tje snowfall if you don't have to drive in it.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 19, 2018)

Wow STA you moved to many places. Your place in AR is beautiful!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 19, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> It's still nice in the winter with all that white snow. It's quite peaceful watching tje snowfall if you don't have to drive in it.


True, and being retired they can just hang out until the snow is plowed . Folks think we have snow every day all day in the winter here. Fact is we get a few storms and it is rare that the roads are not plowed within a few hours of it stopping. And they are plowed during the storms as well. I remember only one time, Feb 14 some years ago, that is snowed 27" in about 12 hours. The plows couldn't keep up. But a day later, clean dry pavement. I don't think I got the garden tractor with snow blower out even 10 times last winter. They seem to be getting more snow down in MA than here (which bugs DW no end).


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 20, 2018)

Bruce said:


> True, and being retired they can just hang out until the snow is plowed . Folks think we have snow every day all day in the winter here. Fact is we get a few storms and it is rare that the roads are not plowed within a few hours of it stopping. And they are plowed during the storms as well. I remember only one time, Feb 14 some years ago, that is snowed 27" in about 12 hours. The plows couldn't keep up. But a day later, clean dry pavement. I don't think I got the garden tractor with snow blower out even 10 times last winter. They seem to be getting more snow down in MA than here (which bugs DW no end).



Yes I remember that Valentine's day snowstorm. Remember the Christmas day snowstorm(probably 15 years ago)?
It bugs me too when NYC gets more snow than we do. lol


----------



## Bruce (Sep 20, 2018)

15 years is too long ago to remember  

The reason I remember the Valentine's Day storm is my drive home was memorable. Nothing bad or scary. In clear weather without traffic it was a 15 minute 10 mile drive. It took over 3 hours. I made the first 3 or so miles and came to a place where the road goes down, then back up, reasonably steep. People were waiting at the top to get up speed on the downhill to help carry them up the other side as they lost traction. Except those that hadn't made it up the other side were littering the road, people were trying to go around them. Looked dangerous so I turned left and took a different road that paralleled the first but didn't have the "valley". No problem, made it through to the road I would have turned on from road 1. Was going to turn left but a guy in a private plow truck said "don't bother, road's all blocked up that way. OK, so I turned right back toward road 1 (well past the "valley"). Lots of cars stuck and road 1 hadn't been cleared for some time. I was making progress in my Prius (ie lower clearance and less weight than most if not all of the stuck vehicles) by backing up every time the traction control (which can not be defeated) stopped me from going forward, getting up some speed in my prior track and going forward again. Some people figured this out and were helping by pushing as I slowed. I eventually broke through the wall of snow made by the state plows on road 1. I went back to help others get unstuck. They had tried to "burn through" but had just sunk themselves down to their frames and the wheels were spinning in the snow. Some wanted to try and go forward but I convinced them they would do better to back up and then follow my tracks out. Helped about 5 get out, the rest figured it out as we worked.

OK, an hour later I head out again. Was going to go to the interstate but saw a mess of cars stuck in the road that direction so again took a side road. Going great, almost floating over the unplowed snow, not yet deep enough to keep me from making progress but I will admit I ran a couple of lights and stop signs (no one on the road) because I sure didn't want to stop. Was going to get on the interstate ramp right near the police dept and fire station. BUT it was blocked with about 6' of snowplow leavings. I would have thought that one would be important to keep open. OK, still taking side roads, ignoring red lights and stop signs. Got to 3/4 mile from my house, stopped to pick up a neighbor who was walking home after waiting over an hour for a tow truck to rescue his car and near freezing figured he was better off walking home. Got to the dead end road we lived on, only 1/4 mile to go! But it hadn't been plowed since noon and it was then 7 PM. At least a foot of snow and I bottomed out just a short distance from where the road takes a pretty good drop down. But no go and no shovel in the car (never happen again!!!) We tried kicking some snow but it wasn't going well and the neighbor was really cold by then so he started walking home, he still had a half mile to go. A short while later DW and DD2 showed up with shovels, they had been working on the driveway and the neighbor clued them in. Shoveled out in front of the car and about 30' in front of the wheels. Got going, got to the steeper part and made it down to the house. Home ... almost. It took another hour to finish clearing the driveway AND the road in front of it so  I could turn into the driveway.

 And now you know why I remember THAT storm.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 20, 2018)

Yikes! No wonder you remember THAT storm. With the ride back from he!! why would you head back out?

I don't know how you do it but I applaud you for driving your Prius in the snow! I will not drive another vehicle without 4-wheel-drive or all-wheel-drive ever again.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 20, 2018)

The Prius actually handles quite well in the snow though I don't have any steep grades to climb. But like any vehicle, you need decent snow tires. I do NOT do studded tires. I replaced the OEM Goodyear (has no) Integrity tires after the first PUNY snowfall when the car was 2 months old in November 2004. Those things slid on the minimal stuff left at stop signs even after the tires stopped turning. I don't know why they even make such cr@p. DD's cousin had a Prius and almost sold it because it would lose traction on gravel patches. I told him to get some REAL tires. He turned into a happy camper (and Prius owner).

ETA - There are 4 drivers in my immediate family, all have a Prius. In fact DD1 has NEVER driven any other model of car and DD2 only did so when she was in driver's ed. So does my sister in So. Cal, so do my in-laws (also in VT) as well as several of DW's cousins. I think that says something about the car.



Wehner Homestead said:


> I posted somewhere that DH calls Blossom, “Not Willow.”


When we got chicks spring last year, 2 were Welsummers. One had a V on her head, the other didn't. One was temporarily named "V" (later Veronica) and the other "Not V".


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 23, 2018)

We had a busy day here today. Not busy working but busy doing things. For starter, DS and I ran/walked our first 5K this morning. I've never done something like that before. DS ran, didn't even wait for me and I ran a bit then walked most of the 3 miles. He finished at 36 minutes abd we don't need to know how I did. Lol
After that we came home to rest a bit and I took DS to see "The house with a clock in it's walls" movie. I've not been to a regular movie theater in a long time. I can't believe how expensive it is. $6 for a medium fountain soda! 
Now we're making dinner outside and have a visitor on top of the hill, eating apples .


----------



## Bruce (Sep 23, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> For starter, DS and I ran/walked our first 5K this morning. I've never done something like that before. DS ran, didn't even wait for me and I ran a bit then walked most of the 3 miles. He finished at 36 minutes abd we don't need to know how I did. Lol


Good for the both of you! "Regular" walking speed is 3 MPH. So I would guess it took you about 1 hour


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 23, 2018)

Very close, almost 49mins


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 23, 2018)

I have another "stalker" 
Rammy when you get to present time, hello


----------



## Rammy (Sep 23, 2018)

Darnit! Ive been discovered!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 23, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Very close, almost 49mins


That isn't bad, no reason to say we don't need to know how long it took. We could likely have done it together, I haven't run in years and I bet I couldn't make 1 mile let alone 3 running.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 23, 2018)

Rammy said:


> Darnit! Ive been discovered!


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 23, 2018)

Bruce said:


> That isn't bad, no reason to say we don't need to know how long it took. We could likely have done it together, I haven't run in years and I bet I couldn't make 1 mile let alone 3 running.



Thanks. I wouldn't mind doing it again.
I know my body will be paying for it tomorrow.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 23, 2018)

Evening sky



 

 
Waited all summer for my favorite flowers to bloom


 

And last evening when i went to close up the coop, i counted only 4 chicks. After looking all over(the ground) I looked up and there she was, up on the roost.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 23, 2018)

All grown up!
At least SHE thinks so.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 23, 2018)

Good job on the 5K. I can remember running (yes, running/jogging almost the entire time) 5Ks back when I was on active duty... Of course that was almost 20 years ago now that I retired, and a good 5-10 years earlier than that. IOW, I have been lazy and loosing shape/condition for many years now.  You have a really nice looking place and I love seeing the deer up close like that.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks LS. I'm guilty on being lazy and being out of shape, especially for this past year.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 23, 2018)

Bruce said:


> All grown up!
> At least SHE thinks so.


They sure grow up fast.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 23, 2018)

I try to stay in shape, but I don't run. My left knee is a goner, some days I do good just to walk. But I aim for walking 3 miles a day, total. I have an ap on my phone that tells me how many steps I've taken. I don't always make my goal,  but some days I walk much further. 

So pay yourself on the back that you even did this and finished. Good for you.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks Bay.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 24, 2018)

I think I may have mentioned the names of our chicks but didn't really specify which is which. So here they are: (Name - Breed)


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 25, 2018)

There she is again roosting up top. 



 

The others are on top of the drum. Didn't make it up top yet but I'm sure they will soon be


----------



## Baymule (Sep 25, 2018)

And her name is Rafter?


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 25, 2018)

That's her name now lol


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 25, 2018)

smart baby chick.  I had a broody hen last summer that had her chicks up on the roost in the hen house before they were 2 wks old.  wise mama.  I love different breeds in a flock.
congrats on the 5k.  not sure how long it would take me to even walk that.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 25, 2018)

5K=3.1 miles. I can easily walk a mile in 30 minutes at an average walking pace.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 26, 2018)

If I had listened to my 8-yr-old son and started walking/running weeks before the 5K, I'd have done better. I did zero exercise prior to that.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 26, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> There she is again roosting up top.


The view is SO much better from up there!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 26, 2018)

Not to mention she'll be the last bite of any evening meal


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 8, 2018)

It has been a couple of weeks since the chicks were moved out to the coop (in their own space) and "introduced" to the older hen. This past weekend I thought it's time to let the chicks out of "chick jail" and they can start hanging out with the older hen. The fencing inside the coop was removed and I also opened the back door so they can start to check out the outside world. I didn't let them have full run of the chicken run yet. I wanted to see how they do, and see if they could escape. So far so good. 

 






I picked all of the jalapenos from my garden and made some pickled jalapenos.


 

And lastly, I made some pizzas. The round had sausage, pepperoni, ham, mushrooms, garlic, onions and cheeses. The rectangle pizza was a steak, mushroom and blue cheese pizza (no sauce). Sorry I forgot to take pictures after they came out of the oven.


----------



## Rammy (Oct 8, 2018)

My garden didnt do so well this year. Your jalapenos look wonderful. Bet they are tasty. Pizza looks good too.


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 8, 2018)

Thank you.
Not a good year for tomatoes. Too much rain. It was good for the jalapenos and peppers because it was a hot summer here. And I have enough pumpkins to use as decorations and cook with.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 8, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Not a good year for tomatoes. Too much rain.


Which is amazing given we have been in drought all summer and you are only ~150 miles south.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 8, 2018)

The pizzas look great.  I saw a recipe today for Greek spiced pizza using ground lamb that I'm going to have to try.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 8, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> The pizzas look great.  I saw a recipe today for Greek spiced pizza using ground lamb that I'm going to have to try.


Care to share that recipe? 

For quick pizzas, you can use a flour tortilla!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 8, 2018)

Only if you like REALLY thin crust pizza!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 8, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Care to share that recipe?
> 
> For quick pizzas, you can use a flour tortilla!



Do you use Facebook?  It is on the Lamb Recipes page - if you don't use Facebook let me know and I'll cut and paste it.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 8, 2018)

It's linked to from Facebook so it's easier to give the link.  

https://beyondmeresustenance.com/greek-lamb-pizza/


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 8, 2018)

Baymule said:


> For quick pizzas, you can use a flour tortilla!





Bruce said:


> Only if you like REALLY thin crust pizza!


I DO really like thin crust pizza. NY style especially  Big old slices that you fold in half lengthwise... OOooooo so good! I use multiple tortillas with a little sauce or cheese between them, then the real sauce, toppings and heavy cheese on top. Works great but will never replace a good NY crust!

The meat (mostly) pizza looks and sounds delish!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 8, 2018)

@Mike CHS  thank you for the link. I got on FB and found lamb recipes.....some bodacious "Braised Mutton With Elephant Foot Recipe" and "Lamb or Goat Head Gravy Recipe" …….. next to which, your Greek Lamb Pizza sounded rather tame.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 8, 2018)

@Baymule I have tried several of the recipes on there and most have been good or better.  The latest one for pulled Lamb I did a long time ago but put it on the smoker for an hour and a half for the flavor and then did the rest according to the recipe. I couldn't tell the difference between that and my pulled pork so I do the pork since there is so much more of it.


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 9, 2018)

@Bruce are you a deep-dish pizza kind?

@Baymule @Latestarter I've never tried using tortilla wraps to make pizza.

@Mike CHS that Greek lamb pizza recipe looks good. I'm not sure about the kalamata olives but I'd still eat it.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 9, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> I DO really like thin crust pizza. NY style especially  Big old slices that you fold in half lengthwise... OOooooo so good! I use multiple tortillas with a little sauce or cheese between them, then the real sauce, toppings and heavy cheese on top. Works great but will never replace a good NY crust!


Stuffed crust pizza!

I used to work with a guy that was from NY. He said pizza had to fold or it wasn't good. I got the impression it didn't really matter what it tasted like as long as it could be folded. Probably would have eaten pizza toppings on thin cardboard.



RollingAcres said:


> @Bruce are you a deep-dish pizza kind?


Nope. I like hand tossed thickness. Doesn't have to fold though, I do prefer to be able to pick up a slice by the crust and not have it flop over.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 9, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Only if you like REALLY thin crust pizza!


not necessarily. You can get thicker flour tortillas around here and in any of the border states. Or, make your own. 
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesal...ew-mexicos-thick-flour-tortillas-at-the-store

Or, if you have an authentic Asian market, ask for Laobing.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 9, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> @Bruce are you a deep-dish pizza kind?
> 
> @Baymule @Latestarter I've never tried using tortilla wraps to make pizza.
> 
> @Mike CHS that Greek lamb pizza recipe looks good. I'm not sure about the kalamata olives but I'd still eat it.



Flour tortillas, a smear of spaghetti sauce, toppings of choice and cheese--makes a quick pizza!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 9, 2018)

I’ve never used tortillas to make pizza but the kids, along with friends’ kids, nieces, and nephews love when I let them make their own with biscuits. They pick their toppings and everything. It’s everyone’s number one request if they are coming to visit!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 9, 2018)

huh... never even considered that... any special type of biscuit? flaky? buttermilk?


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 9, 2018)

I've heard of using English muffins but not biscuits.

Probably whatever type of biscuits you prefer LS.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 9, 2018)

There is a roll that is sold at WallyWorld that makes a great pizza....I'll have to get the name of them, I can't spell it or pronounce it, but will get the info....it is shaped like a diamond and we have a Power Air fryer.....slice the roll into halves, use pizza quick sauce, put cheese on and then top with what ya want....doesn't take very long at all and the edge of the bread is a bit crusty with no doughy middle....flavor of the roll is good to....


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 9, 2018)

Oh yeah... english muffin pizzas! Loved them when I was a kid... before I learned about meat toppings. Can't fit much meat on top of an english muffin... Great quick treat for the grand kids though, easy, fast, not too messy, no clean up.   Kinda like the ready made bagel bites...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 9, 2018)

I’ve used every kind except the butter flavored. The kids love to pound them flat!


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 22, 2018)

Some of you already knew this. We have a new little furry bundle of joy! Her name is Skyler, she's 8 weeks old. My son has been asking for a puppy and he's never had a pup before. June and Sammie were grown dogs when DS was born. So we decided it's time to get a dog and a house without a dog just feel empty. 
 

It was a sunny day yesterday but very windy and cold. Here are some Fall pics for your enjoyment. 
  

I've been making desserts with apples in them. I made an apple bread a couple of weeks ago but didn't take any pics. Yesterday i made some apple hand pies.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 22, 2018)

Cute puppy, happy son and fat cows even with some color in the background.  We don't get much at our place as it just goes from green to brown.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 22, 2018)

Awww..... a boy and a puppy, does it get any better than that? 

You must have apple trees. Your apple desserts look sooooo good. A friend used to make apple butter with cinnamon red hots candy in it. It was yummy!


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 23, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Awww..... a boy and a puppy, does it get any better than that?
> 
> You must have apple trees. Your apple desserts look sooooo good. A friend used to make apple butter with cinnamon red hots candy in it. It was yummy!


Thank you. We used to have 4 apples trees but one by one they were cut down because they were dying from worm infestation. We don't spray any chemicals so that I can eat the fresh apples. I'm allergic to the store bought ones. Next year we'll get some more trees to plant. I may have to try making some apple butter.


----------



## Rammy (Oct 23, 2018)

Mmmmm, apple butter.............. I have two apple trees. One is a red delicious, the other is a green apple, cant remember which kind. Ive only gotten a few apples off the red one a few times. Once was enough to make apple sauce. The bugs, especially the wasps, devastate the tree. And these big bugs that look like stink bugs but they have green on them. I dont use pesticides as I want to stay organic. One year I tried using a natural product but it didn't faze them at all. I also think maybe the deer are eating some, but I expected that. Not sure what to do to keep the critters off the trees. Would be nice to make some apple pie filling, butter, and sauce to put up.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 23, 2018)

We didn't get to eat a single peach out of 100's on the tree because of worms on the inside and stink bug bites on the outside. We was talking to the owner at an orchard that we wound up buying from and he basically said you can be organic or you can be realistic with fruit trees around her.  I would rather not spray but if I don't spray I might as well plant shade trees.


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 23, 2018)

At first I thought my allergic reaction to apples(and cherries) was from having seasonal allergies. I read it online before that those with seasonal allergies can be allergic to fruits due to the proteins in the fruits that are very similar to pollen. When we moved to our place, I tried our own apples and was fine. So then I thought maybe I was "cured" so I tried a store bought apple and immediately my throat started itching.
I don't think I'll spray the new trees and I am aware that I may have to replace them a few years down the road.


----------



## Rammy (Oct 23, 2018)

I cut down my peach tree because in the ten years I had it, I only got peaches off it three times. Either frost would kill the blooms or bugs would get the peaches. When the peaches would be getting big enough to pick, the wind would blow them off the limbs. I couldnt win, so I cut the sucker down. Now its in my fire pit.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 23, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> We was talking to the owner at an orchard that we wound up buying from and he basically said you can be organic or you can be realistic with fruit trees around here.


A wise man.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 23, 2018)

Rammy said:


> I cut down my peach tree because in the ten years I had it, I only got peaches off it three times. Either frost would kill the blooms or bugs would get the peaches. When the peaches would be getting big enough to pick, the wind would blow them off the limbs. I couldnt win, so I cut the sucker down. Now its in my fire pit.



I don't know if you do much grilling our not but that peach wood makes chicken taste extra good if you add some to the charcoal.


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 24, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> I don't know if you do much grilling our not but that peach wood makes chicken taste extra good if you add some to the charcoal.


That reminds me, have to ask DH to cut some logs from the apple tree he just cut down so we can use it. We have a ton of hickory logs for smoking and sometimes we add it to the charcoal.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 25, 2018)

Miss @RollingAcres,

    Just caught back up.  For some reason I am not being notified when you post on this journal.  Nice to be caught up to the present.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 25, 2018)

You didn't miss much @Senile_Texas_Aggie .


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 26, 2018)

Cows are looking good! 

Kids and pups are synonymous in my mind. I also agree the house is empty without them around. 

We need to plant apple trees! I’d love to do so many things with them.


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 26, 2018)

Thank you. We didn't get around to breeding the older one this summer, too much going on. Hopefully next year we'll be able to, hope she's not too old.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 26, 2018)

Should be fine as long as she doesn’t get too fat.


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 31, 2018)

I brought Skyler with me yesterday to do animal chores. She "met" the cows and scared the crap out of the chickens . No she didn't chase the chickens. They weren't paying attention when we walked up. By the time they saw Skyler, she was already quite near the fence and they panicked. 
I didn't bring her inside the cow fence. She stayed in the truck.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 31, 2018)

What a cutie!


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks!
Oh you mean the puppy.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 31, 2018)

I think Skyler is thinking "Whoa, BIG!!!!"


----------



## Rammy (Oct 31, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Thanks!
> Oh you mean the puppy.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 31, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Thanks!
> Oh you mean the puppy.


Well it was either the puppy or the cattle, you weren't in the picture 
... 
unless you are the puppy or one of the cattle.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 31, 2018)

Bruce beat me to it... Feel free to reveal yourself as and when you're ready.


----------



## Rammy (Oct 31, 2018)

Get someone to take a pic of you just when someone else raises thier arm and obscures your face just at the right time. Worked for me!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## RollingAcres (Nov 2, 2018)

Ok BYH friends, I need some suggestions/advices from y'all please.
We have not taken a vacation since 2014 and definitely not since we have the critters. We've taken an occasional overnight trips but that was about it. This December we are going to spend Christmas in California with my sister and my brother. I'm trying to plan ahead and make arrangements. We're planning to be away for at least 4 - 5 days.
So here are my questions:

@Wehner Homestead @greybeard How long can the cows go without water? We have an 18 gallons tank for water and we normally have to fill it every other day. There is also a heater we put in the tank in the winter time. They will have plenty of hay in the barn for them to eat so I'm not too worry about that part. I don't want to burden my neighbor with checking on my critters as he already has a lot on his plate taking care of his sick dad and his disable brother.
@Baymule @Bruce Same thing for the chickens, how long can they go without water? I will leave plenty of food for them to eat. It's water I'm worry about.
We'll definitely get everything filled and ready before we leave.
Thank you all in advance.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 2, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> @Wehner Homestead @greybeard How long can the cows go without water? We have an 18 gallons tank for water and we normally have to fill it every other day. There is also a heater we put in the tank in the winter time. They will have plenty of hay in the barn for them to eat so I'm not too worry about that part. I don't want to burden my neighbor with checking on my critters as he already has a lot on his plate taking care of his sick dad and his disable brother.



18 gallons for 4-5 days? NO! Not nearly enough, but yes, they will probably live assuming they don't drink it all the 1st 2 days.
They need (each) 1 to 1-1/2 to 2 gallons each for every 100lbs of body weight per day....depending on the ambient temp.
Guides only...not written in stone for every clime and location or every stge of growth and condition:















and:
IF they run out of water, there is grave danger in how they are allowed access TO water right afterwards.
Water intoxication, and if loose salt is available when they are finally given water, salt ion poisoning is a distinctive probability.
_Sodium ion toxicosis:
In this communication, 2 cases of water deprivation/sodium ion toxicosis in cattle are reported, illustrating the circumstances of intoxication, clinical presentation, and diagnostic approaches for this relatively uncommon syndrome. In the first case, a herd of 200 beef cow-calf pairs at pasture on May 26 were without water due to a faulty switch on the well pump that supplied an automatic drinking fountain. The herd had been on a bromegrass pasture for 3 weeks. No supplemental feeds were provided and the herd had been without mineral or salt for about 1 week. After 24-36 hours the switch was repaired and the cattle were given unlimited access to water. At the same time, approximately 204 kg of mineral supplement and 68 kg of salt were provided to the cattle in 2 self-feeders located approximately 8 m from the drinking fountain. Within 3 hours after access to water, salt, and mineral, all of the mineral and salt was consumed and several cows were observed “down and shaking” in the pasture. A total of 10 cows were in lateral recumbency with signs of tremors and seizures. Characteristic clinical signs included tremors, ataxia, and seizures with paddling, opisthotonos, and muscle tremors. Very little salivation was observed, but affected cows urinated and defecated repeatedly. Several affected cows were treated with atropinea at 0.5 mg/kg and some were given 750 ml of a commercial calcium and magnesium solution intravenously.b By the morning of May 28, all affected cows had died. No new cases had occurred since the previous evening and the remainder of the herd appeared normal. None of the nursing calves were affected._

From a thread on a cattle board. Post was made by veterinarian that also raises cattle:
_With the current heatwave that parts of the country are experiencing, just a quick note to remind everybody how important constant access to adequate water supply is for cattle. 
Just had to deal with a real heartbreaker of a case. 

Producer had penned 15 cows & fall-born calves in the barn on Wed night, and held them there 'til about noon on Thursday - 97F high/79F low that day, with high humidity - with no access to water overnight. Turned them out into a 2-acre lot with shade and water. 3 hours later when they looked, all 15 were dead. Brain sodium levels on the two I necropsied were in the range of 4200 ppm; normal range is 800-1200 ppm. 

In those sorts of conditions, without constant access to water, cattle become dehydrated via urination and panting. When these dehydrated cattle were allowed free-access to water after their confinement, they really tanked up. Water crosses the blood-brain barrier much more rapidly than does sodium, so the elevated sodium levels in the brain 'sucks in' water so rapidly that the brain swells - and there's not much 'wiggle room' inside that bony cranium. Death ensued pretty rapidly._

https://www.merckvetmanual.com/toxicology/salt-toxicity/overview-of-salt-toxicity


----------



## Bruce (Nov 2, 2018)

Buy a stock tank for the cattle RA. ~$100 for a 100 gallon tank. And if the current tank heater isn't capable, get another for the new tank.

Chickens NEED water. How many chickens? And how do you keep it from freezing now?


----------



## greybeard (Nov 2, 2018)

I recommend the Rubbermaid type stock tanks over the metal ones. Rust never sleeps. The rubber ones I've had outlasted the metal galvanized ones by a factor of at least 2, tho the old metal ones did make better worm beds and better looking yard art/craft thingies.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 2, 2018)

Make a heated 5 gallon chicken waterer with horizontal nipples. It's easy, cheap, and works! Depending on chicken numbers it will last a week or more. You can hang it from a rafter or set it on cinder blocks. Mine worked down to 20 below zero over a week long stretch. In the morning at those temps there would be a little ice ball on the nipple but I melted it off with finger and thumb and depressed the plunger to make sure water flowed and it stayed thawed and operational all day. The chickens don't drink at night anyway. Bucket and lid you can probably get from the local walmart bakery for free. The heater cost I think $39. The broken bricks at the bottom to act as a heat sink were just lying about the place, so free. Rocks would have done as good. The horizontal nipples are pretty cheap as well; 10 for $14.00.




https://www.amazon.com/Horizontal-M...ocphy=9028359&hvtargid=pla-441262673698&psc=1  Put 4-5 of them around the bottom of the bucket ~2-3" up.






  <--- Don't use the ones with a "cup" to catch the water as the water it catches will freeze. The nipple will no longer work, and it could break the nipple.


----------



## RollingAcres (Nov 2, 2018)

Thank you @greybeard @Bruce @Latestarter !

I currently have this type of setup for the chickens.   And I currently have to fill it every 4-5 days for the 6 of them.

I will get a bigger tank for the cows. The current one we have is a rubber one, so I will get the same kind just bigger size.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 2, 2018)

Will their water freeze, if so, get the water heaters as already suggested. Your cows and chickens could do without food before doing without water. Do you think your neighbor could look in on them while you are gone? Do all your preparations, but have the neighbor do a check on them, just in case.


----------



## RollingAcres (Nov 2, 2018)

I might ask another neighbor down the road to check on them, instead of asking my neighbor across the street. I'm sure he(neighbor across the street) wouldn't mind keeping an eye out on the critters for us if we ask. I just feel bad that I have to bother others during Christmas time.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 2, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Will their water freeze, if so, get the water heaters as already suggested.


The thing she pictured is heated. There is (generally) an incandescent bulb under the inverted pie pan thing. Heaters in the water source are more effective and (at least in the case of what I linked just below) temperature regulated, on when the water temp gets down to 30 something, off when it gets to 40 something so it isn't on all the time like the light bulb type. Though those can be plugged into a thermocube.

I bought this https://www.amazon.com/Pet-Products-Ultimate-Stock-Deicer/dp/B002QXN1H8 to put in the 5 gallon drink "cooler" that fed the pipe with nipples. No need for bricks or other supports. I don't use the floating ring. 



RollingAcres said:


> I just feel bad that I have to bother others during Christmas time.


They only need to check maybe once in the middle of your trip. If any of your girls are laying at that time, they can keep the eggs. Besides, if they help you at Christmas time, it gives them a reason to not feel badly if they need to ask you to reciprocate in the future.


----------



## Rammy (Nov 3, 2018)

I have the Tuff Stuff 110 gallon water trough. I like it better than the Rubbermaid one because the Rubbermaid tends to leak out around the drain plug.
If the Tuff Stuff one is the one you have noe, getting the bigger one is going to help you with keeping your livestock in plenty of water. Hope you have a great vacation!


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 3, 2018)

Here's a helpful build for much of the winter it will work or help.  Even with a heater, reduces need for "on time".   While this is shown for an oblong, ANY tank can be protected by modification.

https://www.motherearthnews.com/hom...ep-livestock-water-from-freezing-zm0z15fmzsor


----------



## RollingAcres (Nov 11, 2018)

We received about 2" of snow on Friday. Most have melted by now. Here's Skyler checking out the snow.
 
Yesterday was windy and cold. So we stayed inside and baked some brown sugar cookies.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 11, 2018)

Baking cookies with kids has to be one of the best things about having kids. Many happy memories of baking cookies with my kids, now with grand kids. Eat half the dough and bake what's left.


----------



## RollingAcres (Nov 12, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Baking cookies with kids has to be one of the best things about having kids. Many happy memories of baking cookies with my kids, now with grand kids. Eat half the dough and bake what's left.


Definitely! I really enjoy baking with my boy.


----------



## RollingAcres (Nov 19, 2018)

Snow, snow and more snow...amd it's not even officially winter yet. Last Thursday night into Friday storm dumped about 6" of snow then 2" last night. More on the way tonight ibto tomortow, another 1-3". I really don't mind the snow, just don't like driving in it. 
What do you do when you have lots of snow? You go sledding in the backyard! DS and I had a little sledding fun yesterday then we made more cookies after.
DS 
 

Me lol
  

Chocolate chip cookies
 

What a life!


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 19, 2018)

I can just about taste the cookies


----------



## Rammy (Nov 19, 2018)

Dog ate cookies and is now sleeping it off. Poor dog.


----------



## RollingAcres (Nov 19, 2018)

Hahahha


----------



## greybeard (Nov 19, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Chocolate chip cookies



I've been making.......and eating waay too many of them lately....the last batch, I added a big chunk of cream cheese when I creamed the egg, butter & sugar together. It wasn't 'terrible' but I won't be repeating it.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 19, 2018)

Looks like a fun day. Time spent with children is always the best time and making memories that both of you will never forget.


----------



## RollingAcres (Nov 20, 2018)

greybeard said:


> I've been making.......and eating waay too many of them lately....the last batch, I added a big chunk of cream cheese when I creamed the egg, butter & sugar together. It wasn't 'terrible' but I won't be repeating it.


Guess I won't try to add cream cheese. I find that I only like cream cheese in cheesecakes and cream cheese on bagels.


----------



## RollingAcres (Nov 20, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Looks like a fun day.



Don't you want to come sledding with your grands as well?


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 11, 2018)

It's been a while since I last posted. Nothing new happening around here, just SSDD. Lol
Skyler is getting bigger each day and is learning. I've been taking her with me in the morning to feed the chickens and cows. That way she's used to seeing the critters and they get used to seeing her.
We didn't get a Christmas tree this year so we just decorated the one outside. Here's the boy and his pup 
 

Here are some pics when we were outside playing this weekend. It was cold out hence the puppy jacket 
  

Needle ice/Icicles on the ground
  

Tired little pup after playing outside


----------



## Bruce (Dec 11, 2018)

Does this seem like something your son could be singing?


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 12, 2018)

yes yes, he's been singing that. Lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Dec 13, 2018)

We had a rescue at one time with short hair like Skyler. She loved wearing her coat. I’d ask her if she wanted to put it on and she sit waiting for it to be fastened.


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 17, 2018)

My little(actually not so little anymore) baker turns 8 today! We had a small birthday party for him yesterday. It was just  us, his older brother and sister, a couple of family friends, his "step-brother"(DH's ex-wife's youngest son, the boys share the same older brother and sister ). He asked for daddy's homemade pizza and Oreo ice cream cake.



 

We went to a Christmas party this past Saturday. Had a great time and I even did the limbo and won musical chair!  Of course now my body is achy.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 17, 2018)

Looks like he had a really good time!!....


----------



## Rammy (Dec 17, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> My little(actually not so little anymore) baker turns 8 today! We had a small birthday party for him yesterday. It was just  us, his older brother and sister, a couple of family friends, his "step-brother"(DH's ex-wife's youngest son, the boys share the same older brother and sister ). He asked for daddy's homemade pizza and Oreo ice cream cake.
> View attachment 56072
> 
> We went to a Christmas party this past Saturday. Had a great time and I even did the limbo and won musical chair!  Of course now my body is achy.
> View attachment 56073



What a great family picture!


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 17, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 17, 2018)

Your little boy is a cutie! Kids are so much fun, making cookies and cakes and making memories! I love it that you included the ex's youngest. I've seen so many kids left out of activities when the half siblings left to go visit their other family. Kudos to you for opening your heart. 

That is a beautiful family picture!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 17, 2018)

And now we finally have a pic of RA to ogle at! Very nice family pic! Glad you had a great baking/birthday/night out!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 17, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


>


Now I'll know if you come around stalking me  It is only about a 3 hours drive.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 18, 2018)

Miss @RollingAcres,

That is a nice family picture, and you were quite nice to include the ex-wife's younger son!  Thank you for posting this.


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 18, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the compliments!



Baymule said:


> Your little boy is a cutie! Kids are so much fun, making cookies and cakes and making memories! I love it that you included the ex's youngest. I've seen so many kids left out of activities when the half siblings left to go visit their other family. Kudos to you for opening your heart.
> 
> That is a beautiful family picture!





Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> That is a nice family picture, and you were quite nice to include the ex-wife's younger son! Thank you for posting this.



Thanks to my DSD for opening our eyes. About 10 years ago my DSD (she was probably around 17 at the time) said that she would like all of us to have Thanksgiving dinner together. Before that we would always split the holidays. We talked about it and realized that the kids are the ones suffering when parents don't get along. So we all agreed and had Thanksgiving dinner together that year and every year after since. We also get hand me down clothes from the ex for my DS because her son is a couple of years older. 



Latestarter said:


> And now we finally have a pic of RA to ogle at! Very nice family pic! Glad you had a great baking/birthday/night out!



 


Bruce said:


> Now I'll know if you come around stalking me  It is only about a 3 hours drive.


Don't worry Bruce, when I stalk you, I'll be sure to let you know of my presence


----------



## Rammy (Dec 18, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Don't worry Bruce, when I stalk you, I'll be sure to let you know of my presence


----------



## Bruce (Dec 18, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Don't worry Bruce, when I stalk you, I'll be sure to let you know of my presence


I'm pretty sure that you are supposed to be clandestine when you stalk!


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruce said:


> I'm pretty sure that you are supposed to be clandestine when you stalk!


Ohhh you mean I've been doing this stalking thing all wrong? 
Guess I best start talking lessons from @Senile_Texas_Aggie . Wait no, he makes his "stalking" known as well...


----------



## Bruce (Dec 18, 2018)

If you plan to come up this way I'll PM the address so you know where to stalk


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruce said:


> If you plan to come up this way I'll PM the address so you know where to stalk


Maybe I already know your address...


----------



## Rammy (Dec 18, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Maybe I already know your address...



I wouldn't be surprised!!! You learned well from @Senile_Texas_Aggie !


----------



## Bruce (Dec 18, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Maybe I already know your address...



Locking up the jewelry now!

Of course even if you don't kill yourself tripping over all the clutter, you'll never find the jewelry. There isn't any


----------



## Baymule (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Locking up the jewelry now!
> 
> Of course even if you don't kill yourself tripping over all the clutter, you'll never find the jewelry. There isn't any


BYH'ers don't come after jewelry.....she's coming after the_ good stuff_ like your tractor!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 18, 2018)

absolutely!


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 19, 2018)

Bruce said:


> you'll never find the jewelry.





Baymule said:


> BYH'ers don't come after jewelry.....she's coming after the_ good stuff_ like your tractor!



@Bruce I'm not a jewelry kind of girl, so your non-existing jewelry are safe! 
@Baymule Tru Dat!  

I might go after those treasured tadpoles as well!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 19, 2018)

This time of year, I doubt you'll find any tadpoles... but there's always next spring!   Good reason for a second trip


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 19, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> This time of year, I doubt you'll find any tadpoles... but there's always next spring!   Good reason for a second trip


Definitely no tadpoles this time of year.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 19, 2018)

I wouldn't think so. Should have all turned to frogs by now I think. Should be a bunch of eggs in the shallower water come April or May though.



Baymule said:


> BYH'ers don't come after jewelry.....she's coming after the_ good stuff_ like your tractor!



Tractor? What tractor? I don't see a tractor! Anyone see a tractor?


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 19, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Tractor? What tractor? I don't see a tractor! Anyone see a tractor?


You don't see a tractor that's because I took it! Duh!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 19, 2018)

But I hid the key with the jewelry! How did you find it?


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 19, 2018)

Bruce said:


> But I hid the key with the jewelry! How did you find it?


Not telling


----------



## Rammy (Dec 19, 2018)

@Bruce and @RollingAcres !!


----------



## greybeard (Dec 19, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Maybe I already know your address...


Want me to send it to ya?
 Bruce..


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 19, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Want me to send it to ya?
> Bruce..



I already have it but just in case it's the wrong one, yes please. Lol


----------



## Bruce (Dec 19, 2018)

You people are VERY resourceful! Let me know when you are going to sneak by, at least a week ahead so I can have enough food. I only go grocery shopping about once a week.


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 19, 2018)

Bruce said:


> You people are VERY resourceful! Let me know when you are going to sneak by, at least a week ahead so I can have enough food. I only go grocery shopping about once a week.


Don't worry, we know when you go grocery shopping as well...
We see you when you're sleeping, we know when you're awake, we know if you've been bad or good...


----------



## Bruce (Dec 19, 2018)

So you are going to come leave presents under the tree????


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 19, 2018)

Umm no, Santa does that. We just know what you're doing


----------



## Bruce (Dec 19, 2018)

I better get some curtains!


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 19, 2018)

Bruce said:


> I better get some curtains!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 19, 2018)

Yeah, and put some clothes on!


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Rammy (Dec 19, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Yeah, and put some clothes on!


Maybe thats why @B&B Happy goats has problems with her eyes. She saw @Bruce walk by in his skivvies!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 19, 2018)

My eyes...my eyes....


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 19, 2018)

Rammy said:


> Maybe thats why @B&B Happy goats has priblems with her eyes. She saw @Bruce walk by in his skivvies!



I thought they were thong back undies he had on...they were shiny and had glitter...but my eyes started to burn so i had to turn


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 19, 2018)

Are we sure it was @Bruce she saw and not @Latestarter ?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm  so confused.....


----------



## greybeard (Dec 19, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> I already have it but just in case it's the wrong one, yes please. Lol



I'd have to get Bruce's permission first and it would take me about an hour afterwards.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Rammy (Dec 19, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Are we sure it was @Bruce she saw and not @Latestarter ?


----------



## greybeard (Dec 19, 2018)

Rammy said:


> Maybe thats why @B&B Happy goats has priblems with her eyes. She saw @Bruce walk by in his skivvies!


nope. They don't call him commando Bruce for nothing..


----------



## Bruce (Dec 19, 2018)

Rammy said:


> Maybe thats why @B&B Happy goats has priblems with her eyes. She saw @Bruce walk by in his skivvies!


Yeah that would mess up anyone's eyes! Of course @RollingAcres would have had to drive her here since she apparently knows where I live. I think that means we have two people with poor vision now.



greybeard said:


> I'd have to get Bruce's permission first and it would take me about an hour afterwards.


Um, permission for what and what would take an hour afterwards?



greybeard said:


> nope. They don't call him commando Bruce for nothing..


Um, I think it is @Latestarter that goes commando.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 19, 2018)

I couldnt  tell ....my eyes are bad, but that shiny material and sparkles didn't  go well with fuzzy butt.or maybe  it's  just my eyes,


----------



## greybeard (Dec 19, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Um, I think it is @Latestarter that goes commando.


Maybe, I get you yankees confused sometimes.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 19, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Maybe, I get you yankees confused sometimes.



I'm starting to think we need a program.


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 20, 2018)

You guys had me laughing out loud!



Mike CHS said:


> I'm starting to think we need a program.


I think so too. Not sure what program but we definitely need something.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 20, 2018)

BYH sitcom.


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 21, 2018)

I can't believe we have only 4 more days to Christmas and 11 more days to a new year! I want to take this chance to wish everyone Merry Christmas (Happy Holidays to those who don't celebrate Christmas) and Happy New Year!
Thank you all for reading my journal. Thank you all for making me laugh, sometimes cry. Thank you for letting me tease and make fun of some of you, be sarcastic with some of my comments and most of all thank you for letting me share my stories with y'all! 
Don't worry I'm not giving the "going away" speech. Sorry, you can't get rid of me that easily.


----------



## Rammy (Dec 21, 2018)

Thank the stars for the fact we cant get rid of you.............it wouldnt be the same without you here. Have a great Christmas and an even better New Year!


----------



## greybeard (Dec 21, 2018)

Baymule said:


> BYH sitcom.


90210 with all the same level of drama but without the bling.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 21, 2018)

90210 it aint... none of us are rich, spoiled, teenage brats who believe they are entitled.  Really disliked that show.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 21, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> 90210 it aint... none of us are rich, spoiled,


Which is why I said 'without the bling'.


----------



## Rammy (Dec 21, 2018)

Never watched it.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 21, 2018)

Rammy said:


> Never watched it.


Me either.  Haven't had any TV for about 7-8 years now.  No time and wasn't going to pay high prices for a satellite dish I was never in to watch.  Might think about TV once I am retired, for the cold weather being in the house nights......


----------



## greybeard (Dec 22, 2018)

I believe the original show ran from early 90s to 2000.. it's final episode was 18 years ago. For the first few years of it, I still had a couple of teenagers at home...A new, near world ending teen angst drama each week's episode...neighbor did this, parent did that, girl/boy friend said "blah blah blah" and hurt my wittle feelings", business did me wrong!, school didn't go right...wah wah wah!..

Teenagers...


----------



## Rammy (Dec 22, 2018)

I cancelled my satellite ten years ago. Got tired if paying $100 to watch 10  channels. Now its streaming channels on the roku or an antenna. Suits me just fine.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 22, 2018)

Miss @RollingAcres,

I'm with everyone else -- I'm glad we cannot get rid of you!   And Happy holidays to you and your family and friends (both two legged and four legged).

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce (Dec 22, 2018)

Rammy said:


> Never watched it.


Me either. I suppose I would likely recognize the names of some of the actors since I ASSUME some became more than "one show wonders" but I don't know.

Can't get rid of you eh @RollingAcres? OK, I GUESS we can let you stay  But NO stealing my tractor!
Happy holiday season to you and your family as well.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 22, 2018)

One thing is for sure....there will be plenty of new adventures faced by the "Herd" in the new year!!....we don't celebrate, but appreciate the well wishes....and certainly wish you and your family a productive and pleasent year ahead.........of course there will be more Gabbie pics....


----------



## Bruce (Dec 23, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> of course there will be more Gabbie pics


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2018)

Rammy said:


> I cancelled my satellite ten years ago. Got tired if paying $100 to watch 10  channels. Now its streaming channels on the roku or an antenna. Suits me just fine.


Doesn't roku come over the internet?


----------



## Rammy (Dec 23, 2018)

Its wifi, so you can stream just about anything. I can even watch live tv. I have Discovery, Travel Channel, and NatGeo to name a few. You have to have a subscription to a supported cable or satellite tv service to watch live stream, but some of them let you watch for like an hour free. You can watch alot of unlocked videos for free, too.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 23, 2018)

Internet based TV won't work for me as I don't have access to "high speed" or unlimited data. All I have is satellite and it's not fast, and for any serious amount of data, it's very expensive. My phone can do a WIFI hot spot, but I don't have sufficient signal and normally get 1 or 2 bars if lucky. unlimited data there would be costly as well. And I hate watching anything on a small screen anyway. My phone is used as a phone and sometimes GPS. That's about it.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 24, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Internet based TV won't work for me as I don't have access to "high speed" or unlimited data. All I have is satellite and it's not fast, and for any serious amount of data, it's very expensive. My phone can do a WIFI hot spot, but I don't have sufficient signal and normally get 1 or 2 bars if lucky. unlimited data there would be costly as well. And I hate watching anything on a small screen anyway. My phone is used as a phone and sometimes GPS. That's about it.



X2  Me too, we have the same internet, I believe. Hughs Net. But after 9 months of living here with NO internet, it was like manna from Heaven.



Rammy said:


> Its wifi, so you can stream just about anything. I can even watch live tv. I have Discovery, Travel Channel, and NatGeo to name a few. You have to have a subscription to a supported cable or satellite tv service to watch live stream, but some of them let you watch for like an hour free. You can watch alot of unlocked videos for free, too.



TV's now come Roku ready. I wish we had better internet, but I think I will be grateful for what we have!


----------



## Rammy (Dec 24, 2018)

Yeah, some tv sets do have roku on it. I have some smart tvs with apps like netflix or hulu on them and have wifi connections, but I prefer to use the separate unit so I can just unplug it when Im done. The tvs make you jump thru hoops disconnecting the wifi. Plus, it seems to stream better on the separate one opposed to using the tv apps


----------



## greybeard (Dec 24, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Internet based TV won't work for me as I don't have access to "high speed" or unlimited data. All I have is satellite and it's not fast, and for any serious amount of data, it's very expensive. My phone can do a WIFI hot spot, but I don't have sufficient signal and normally get 1 or 2 bars if lucky. unlimited data there would be costly as well. And I hate watching anything on a small screen anyway. My phone is used as a phone and sometimes GPS. That's about it.



Even if you had 'unlimited' high speed up/down data plan, if the signal is weak, like it is at my place, you still won't be able to stream very well. I can't either. 

I have an unlimited data plan, but the sig is so weak, the up/down speeds don't allow for streaming without lags and buffering. 
Additionally, 'unlimited' only means there's no increased cost with more data used, but once I reach 15gb data, the speed slows down even more until the next month. 
Roku, even with it's own device (stick) , still has to connect to the internet thru an ISP and Roku cautions against attempting to use anything less than broadband. 

https://support.roku.com/en-gb/article/208755308-do-i-need-a-high-speed-internet-connection-

(there are some 3rd party pirate sticks out there that will work with Roku and other data devices that get around needing an ISP but ya better not get caught with one)


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 26, 2018)

Miss @RollingAcres,

Did you and your family have a white Christmas?  If so, did you take any pictures?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 28, 2018)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @RollingAcres,
> 
> Did you and your family have a white Christmas?  If so, did you take any pictures?
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie



@Senile_Texas_Aggie we did not have a white Christmas as we weren't home in NY. But there isn't any snow in NY, all had melted weeks ago and we haven't had any snow storms lately.

We just got back from our trip to San Francisco. It was really nice seeing my brother, my sister and her family. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 31, 2018)

Here are some pics from our trip to San Francisco.
DH and I at the Golden Gate Bridge 

 
View of the ocean and GGB in the background 
 
The famous Lombard Street in SF
 
SF street view, taken from inside the cable car
 
We went to Muir Woods National Monument to see some Coastal redwood trees.
 
Some houseboats in Sausalito


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 31, 2018)

That water always looks so cold there.  Nice pictures though


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 31, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> That water always looks so cold there.  Nice pictures though


I'm sure the water is cold but we did see a surfer in the water. The weather was perfect for us New Yorkers, had our jackets on for a short time and then had to take them off, was getting too warm. lol


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 31, 2018)

I think Muir Woods is one of the most beautiful places on earth.


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 31, 2018)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I think Muir Woods is one of the most beautiful places on earth.


I think so too! The redwoods was one of the "must sees" on our list(and also the GGB) when we found out that we were going to SF.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 31, 2018)

Miss @RollingAcres,

Beautiful pictures!  I hope you folks had a great time.  I loved seeing the giant redwoods when my Beautiful Gal and I lived in Oceanside for a year and took a vacation up that way.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 2018)

My Aunt's ashes are scattered in Muir Woods. She died 6 years ago at nearly 93. She lived in Mill Valley a REALLY short drive from the woods for well over 50 years and was an avid backpacker and hiker most of her life.

I wonder if the "house boats" in Sausalito are still required to prove they can actually move. I've heard stories that there would be 1 outboard shared by many people, used only when they were required to prove their house was still a "boat".  Could be urban legend.

OK RA, now that I've seen a picture of you and DH, all I have to do is drive around the Capital region until I spot you!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 31, 2018)

Beautiful pictures. looks like y'all had a great time!


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 31, 2018)

@Senile_Texas_Aggie @Baymule we had a great time there! And most importantly I got to spend time with my brother, my sister and her family and my DS got to meet his uncle for the first time! 

@Bruce be sure to wave or honk when you spot me 

We'd definitely love to go back to Muir Woods if we have a chance to go back. We'd skip the city scene entirely next time.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 31, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> We'd definitely love to go back to Muir Woods if we have a chance to go back. We'd skip the city scene entirely next time.


We got up extra early and got there at day break before the ticket office and/or gift store opened.  There was only one other person in the place and other than him we had it to ourselves for a couple of hours. It was a bit foggy and damp and made for the most beautiful views!  When I say the beauty of that place brought me to tears - I'm not making it up.  It made an impression on me....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jan 15, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres, I noticed that you have a new avatar.  The previous one was nice and so is this one!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 15, 2019)

Thank you STA!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 15, 2019)

Good morning! After so many gloomy gray days, we have sunshine! Your weather is going to get COLD this weekend. Stay warm!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 15, 2019)

Yay on sunshine for you! Really not looking forward to the teens and negative temps days. I'll wear my snow bibs when out doing animal chores, it keeps my body nice and warm but my face will get really cold. I can wear one of those ski mask but because I wear glasses, my glasses will fog up so it's a real pain in the a@@.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 15, 2019)

Last year it snowed and froze everything in January for several days. I bundled up in every warm article of clothing I had. I looked like rather silly, but I didn't care! We just aren't prepared for real cold weather here.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 15, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I looked like rather silly, but I didn't care!


Yeah I don't blame ya! I'd rather be warm than being fashionable. I know some people would rather freeze their a** off than wearing a bulky jacket to keep them warm because they don't like fashionable.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 15, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> my Beautiful Gal and I lived in Oceanside for a year


I saw way more of Oceanside than I ever want to see again.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 15, 2019)

Skyler has found a new spot to take her naps 
. She weighs 16 lbs.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 15, 2019)

She sure is pretty. I love that blue merle color.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 15, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Skyler has found a new spot to take her naps View attachment 57147. She weighs 16 lbs.


I have a cat almost that big!



RollingAcres said:


> Yay on sunshine for you! Really not looking forward to the teens and negative temps days. I'll wear my snow bibs when out doing animal chores, it keeps my body nice and warm but my face will get really cold. I can wear one of those ski mask but because I wear glasses, my glasses will fog up so it's a real pain in the a@@.


That is for sure. I have a hat with a built in mask, have to keep my nose out or the glasses fog. I have a pair of over the glasses ski goggles with a fan I use when I am blowing snow.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 16, 2019)

It MUST be spring or summer, we got the Land's End swimsuit catalog today. Yep, just what your average Vermonter wants in the middle of January.

And here is the proof


 



Looks like we are in the 18"-24" range (unless the "an" in Albany, so nicely IN THE FREAKING WAY, is over the darker purple 12"-18") but YOU are in the 2-3'!!!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 16, 2019)

Swimsuit!


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 16, 2019)

Bruce said:


> It MUST be spring or summer, we got the Land's End swimsuit catalog today. Yep, just what your average Vermonter wants in the middle of January.
> 
> And here is the proof
> View attachment 57198
> ...



Hey, you need something to boost your spirits!!!!!  I have been seeing that you are going to get hit with this....it is going to stay north of us for the most part, some precip but nothing like you.  Of course, you do live in the "NORTH"  which is one reason I moved further "south" nearly 40 years ago... 
We ought to get a day or 2 of single digits, and then back up to more normal 20's to 40's stuff.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 16, 2019)

Wow, looks like you northern folks are finally going to get a real winter huh? 2-3 feet of snow? No biggie! Just button up the igloo and settle in till spring!  Hope none of you really has any need to travel in it or right after it.


----------



## Rammy (Jan 16, 2019)

Who knows? With all that snow, maybe your son will get a little sister or brother.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Looks like we are in the 18"-24" range (unless the "an" in Albany, so nicely IN THE FREAKING WAY, is over the darker purple 12"-18") but YOU are in the 2-3'!!!!!


It's still early yet. They are still saying we don't really know the exact track yet. But we definitely will get some snow, just don't know how much. But we will be prepared. DH will make sure that we have enough gasoline for the snow blower and (hopefully we don't need it) the generator. I have Friday off so I'll go to the grocery store to get some food items and some water. I already filled the 5 gallon water jug we have and a few other jugs, those will be for flushing.



Bruce said:


> we got the Land's End swimsuit catalog today


OMG!



farmerjan said:


> you need something to boost your spirits!!!!!


Definitely!



Rammy said:


> With all that snow, maybe your son will get a little sister or brother.


 My son would probably love it but *No chance*.


----------



## Rammy (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Baymule (Jan 17, 2019)

@Bruce don't you want to don a swimsuit and join the Polar Bear Club?


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Bruce (Jan 17, 2019)

Baymule said:


> @Bruce don't you want to don a swimsuit and join the Polar Bear Club?


Um, let me think about that for a half a nanosecond ... NO! 

Besides, I'll be too busy clearing snow. DW doesn't have to work Sunday or Monday (MLK holiday) so she's fine. But DD2 has to head to the ski area both days so I'll be up fairly early pushing at least some snow so she can get out, then again around 4:30 so she can get back in. The "Edge tamers" I got for the tractor bucket work well. They keep the edge of the bucket about 1/2" off the ground so it doesn't dig into the uneven surfaces. They are like little skies that bolt onto the bucket. Of course the real tractor is not near as easy to move around parked cars as the garden tractor and blower. I might do a hybrid clearing, clear the larger/longer areas with the real tractor and around the "tight places" with the garden tractor. 

High for the day Sunday: 6°F, Monday: 0°F 
Yeah moving snow in that WILL be fun!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 17, 2019)

I don't have to work on Sunday and by Monday the storm should be over so that's fine.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jan 17, 2019)

Well, just remember that you two will be feeling sorry for us southerners come July when it's 100ºF+ and the humidity is 90%, while you folks will be in the mid-70s.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 17, 2019)

You mean when you can't go outside to do anything because it is too hot and humid?? Too bad we can't "snowbird" our properties. Would be nice to be able to work outside year round in perfect weather


----------



## Baymule (Jan 17, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Well, just remember that you two will be feeling sorry for us southerners come July when it's 100ºF+ and the humidity is 90%, while you folks will be in the mid-70s.


You are spitting in the wind, they aren't going to feel sorry for us! 

@Bruce I took a potshot at you over the swimsuit catalog, now I am being stalked by bikini pop up ads...…..


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Bruce (Jan 17, 2019)

Baymule said:


> @Bruce I took a potshot at you over the swimsuit catalog, now I am being stalked by bikini pop up ads...…..


I concur with @Latestarter's response.


----------



## Rammy (Jan 17, 2019)

Good deeds never go unpunished.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 18, 2019)

Baymule said:


> You are spitting in the wind, they aren't going to feel sorry for us!
> 
> @Bruce I took a potshot at you over the swimsuit catalog, now I am being stalked by bikini pop up ads...…..


 welp you might as well pick one out!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 18, 2019)

Looks like it's definitely coming! It's ok bring it, we're ready.
Please stay tune for snow pics. I know y'all in the south are snow jealous. LOL!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 18, 2019)

Latest report for here says about a foot.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm not "liking" the posts cause y'all are getting snow to deal with up there....but, for the much needed moisture that it returns to parched ground and fills up newly worked on Ponds!!....


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 18, 2019)

I think I recall Bruce saying the pond has already refilled. Y'all stay warm and dry up that way y' he-ah?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 18, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> welp you might as well pick one out!


I just might do that! I want to lose 15 pounds, heck if I look that good, I'll get 2 bikinis! LOL


----------



## Bruce (Jan 18, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> I think I recall Bruce saying the pond has already refilled. Y'all stay warm and dry up that way y' he-ah?


Yep and ain't gonna happen. Snow with a high not much above 0°F the next 3 days. Though snow at those temps is pretty light and dry unless/until it melts. Warm will be sitting by the woodstove, not doing animal and snow moving chores.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 19, 2019)

I really don't mind the snow if i don't have to drive in it. I just don't like the extreme cold, which we'll be getting come Monday.
Last night power went out for about an hour. There was an accident I heard, a few miles down the road. One good thing about losing power in the winter time is that the power company crew will hussle to get the power restore. In the summer time they will take their sweet time in restoring the power.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 19, 2019)

I've lucked out! DD called from the mountain just before noon to say that the resort is putting her up for the night so she doesn't have to drive in the storm tomorrow morning. I'm sure that is true for all who do not live on the mountain (meaning all but the internationals who are housed on the mountain road). It means they will be at work safely and on time in the morning so the paying guests in the condos can ski. No operators/attendants, no lift running, no lift running no skiing. So their benevolence is likely somewhat self serving. But it works for me and we don't have to worry about her going off the road (she did twice last year). I don't have to get up early to move snow in the morning and can wait until most of the snow has fallen before I move any of it so she can park when she gets home around 5 tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Rammy (Jan 19, 2019)

At least you know she is safe and wont be driving in that mess.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 19, 2019)

Always good when the load lightens up just a tad.....


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 19, 2019)

@Bruce !


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 20, 2019)

As of 6am we have about a foot of snow on the ground and it's still snowing.


----------



## Rammy (Jan 20, 2019)

Wow! We got snow here but its barely over a foot. Looks like you need some sled dogs or a good snowmobile! Stay warm!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jan 20, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres,

I hope you or your DH don't need to got into that any time soon!  I hope you two can enjoy a cup of hot cocoa next to the fire and look out the window at the beauty.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 20, 2019)

@Bruce when I worked at Wintergreen Resort in Va after my car wreck in 1989, they also would put up "essential" personnel when we had alot of snow so that they were available to run the skiing  operation, and the ones of us that worked the restaurants and such.  Same thoughts, needed to make sure the "guests" and the ones in the nearby houses were able to get to the resort and eat and ski.  I maybe stayed twice as I had animals that had to be fed and taken care of. On those days, I would leave in the mornings after the "breakfast" rush and come home as they could usually find someone to come take my place after the roads were cleared off a bit.

@Rammy  I cannot believe that you got snow there out of this storm.  All we got was .... you guessed it, RAIN.  And plenty of it. Over 1.2 inches in the gauge. Would have been over a foot of snow so glad it wasn't.... but the ground squishes when you walk on it.  Not normal for January.  I just dumped it and brought it in so it won't freeze.  It is mostly sunny, blue skies with white puffy clouds and quite breezy.  Saying we could get wind gusts up to 50 mph later. Sure  hope not.  At least the wind will help to dry out the surface and the sun will warm up the cattle before the temps drop off. Been a year of crazy weather that is for sure.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 20, 2019)

Most all our snow is gone, melted/washed away in the rain.  It will mean the plummeting temps will freeze the ground up and it will do damage to the hay fields and pasture grasses.  Oh well....so far holding about 40 degrees, but it is supposed to be the high for the day with temps dropping.
We only have 2 months of winter left.....and the days are already getting longer.....


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 20, 2019)

@Bruce how are you doing up that way?


----------



## Rammy (Jan 20, 2019)

Here is what we got as far as snow here. Not much, but still pretty.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 20, 2019)

We had 3 1/2" in the rain gauge and some snow flurries this morning but the high is 30 for today here.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 20, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> @Bruce how are you doing up that way?


The plow just went by, first time I've heard it today though I didn't even think to look when I went down to the barn at 10 AM. Under a foot so far I think. I shoveled to the parking area from the house and slogged to the barn. 0°F now, wind hasn't yet kicked in but likely will around 5, gusts expected to be mid to high 20s. Of course it has been slowly increasing and will likely be about 15 when I go out to push snow about 3:30. Wouldn't mind if DD calls from the mountain to say they are keeping her another night  but nothing yet.

Looks like you'll be putting off BBQing for a couple of days.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 20, 2019)

I think we have a total of 15 or 16" of snow. DH was out earlier snowblowing, that was at 6am, a foot of snow. Now there's at least 3 or 4" more snow in the driveway. The wind hasn't pick up yet but I'm sure it'll be later.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 20, 2019)

@Senile_Texas_Aggie we don't have to go any where today so that made it easier for all of us, no need to rush to get the snow removed. DH did go across the street to help pull the neighbor's truck out of the snow. He got stuck while plowing.

@Rammy your pic looks nice. 

@farmerjan you've been getting a lot of rain there. 2 more months of winter for you, unfortunately it will be longer for us.

@Mike CHS be careful over there, rain turning to ice with that temp.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jan 22, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres and Mr. @Bruce,

I am curious when the last snow fall normally occurs for your folks.  When I was residing in Georgia, I worked with a guy who was born and raised in Maine.  He said that is was normal for there to be snow under the trees until June.  Is that how it is where you folks live?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 22, 2019)

It really depends on the year. One year we had a huge ice storm I think in May. If it's a cooler spring then there could be snow on the ground(in the woods or some where no getting much sun).


----------



## Bruce (Jan 22, 2019)

What RA said. Not at all unusual to have snow falling in April though not big dumps (similar in Sept). Occasionally in early May but that is unusual. It is warm enough mid April that any snow hiding in any shadow would melt.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2019)

Snow in the summer? Just show me the pictures, I'm good with that.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 23, 2019)

From my experience living in New England as a child, I and my family members spent a LOT of time in the white mountains in New Hampshire. We routinely would have packed snow on the ground in June and sometimes July in the mountains, at higher altitude, in shady/north facing areas. I don't think with the global warming that it's as common now as it was 40-50 years ago.
"While the summit of *Mt Washington* is usually clear of *snow* in July and August, it can and *has* snowed there every month of the *year*."  Presidential range, White Mountains National Forest. Altitude of ~6200' above sea level in NH.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 23, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Snow in the summer? Just show me the pictures, I'm good with that.


2 words.
Southern Hemisphere.

The end of January marks the beginning of summer in Rio.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 28, 2019)

Nothing much to report around here. Cold, snow, cold, snow, repeat....lol

We are actually doing a little renovation in the living room/dining room. We're putting up pine tongue and groove for the walls but we can't decide if we want to do the same for the ceiling or do sheetrock for the ceiling to break it up a bit. What do y'all think?


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2019)

That is a hard one. Are you painting the pine or coating with urethane? Physically it is easier to put T&G on the ceiling, no heavy 4x8 sheets and no joints to tape but the actual installation would take longer. Probably a lot more expensive though. However if you and DH are as good at taping drywall as I am, it will take less total time to put up T&G


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 28, 2019)

Polyurethane the pine. I agree, physically T&G would be so much easier for us. I've helped DH hang sheetrock before, not a fan! 
I might ask DH to try "burning" a couple pieces of the pine T&G see how they look. If they look good, might do he burnt wood look for the ceiling.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jan 29, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres,

Personally I like the pine look batter.  That is what I love about our house, at least on the ceiling.  But what I like certainly isn't what you should like.  I say that if you two like the sheetrock, then put that up.  If you like the pine, then put that up.  Whatever makes you two folks happy is what matters.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## greybeard (Jan 29, 2019)

I have the ceilings in T&G pine, but walls are 'sheetrock'. 
I had it put up when they built the house. It was........pricey but I didn't like how the trial pieces looked with polyurethane (too shiny) and we went with just  clear sealer.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 29, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @RollingAcres,
> 
> Personally I like the pine look batter.  That is what I love about our house, at least on the ceiling.  But what I like certainly isn't what you should like.  I say that if you two like the sheetrock, then put that up.  If you like the pine, then put that up.  Whatever makes you two folks happy is what matters.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie



I saw your ceiling from the chimney pic you posted in your journal. It's nice and so steep!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 29, 2019)

greybeard said:


> I have the ceilings in T&G pine, but walls are 'sheetrock'.
> I had it put up when they built the house. It was........pricey but I didn't like how the trial pieces looked with polyurethane (too shiny) and we went with just  clear sealer.
> View attachment 57623 View attachment 57624


Wow nice GB!!! I love it! 
It's definitely pricey and it will be an on going project because we are only doing it as our finances allowed. I'd love to get it all done at once but I don't want to take out a home improvement loan or refinance my mortgage.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 29, 2019)

Thank you, but, we don't pay it much attention anymore.  All ya ever see in any house is whatever room or wall you're in or facing..........how many of us really spend much time looking up at the ceiling?


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 29, 2019)

greybeard said:


> how many of us really spend much time looking up at the ceiling?


When one lays in bed/couch for hours and can't sleep?


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 30, 2019)

Y'all, I have one less free loader around here! Lol. One of the juvenile hens laid an egg yesterday. I found it on the floor of the coop.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 30, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> When one lays in bed/couch for hours and can't sleep?



I don't have any trouble sleeping &....I have the lights off when I go to bed.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 30, 2019)

Congratulations on another hen paying for her keep.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 30, 2019)

Congrats on the new layer RA! Looks like it came from an EE in the first picture but is white in the second.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 30, 2019)

greybeard said:


> I don't have any trouble sleeping


I don't either. 



Mike CHS said:


> Congratulations on another hen paying for her keep.


More of them really need to start soon. 



Bruce said:


> Looks like it came from an EE in the first picture but is white in the second.


It's white/off white, so it must be from the Ancona hen. The rest should be laying brown eggs.


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 1, 2019)

Got another egg from the Ancona hen. This time she laid it in one of the nesting boxes so that's good. I forgot to check for eggs yesterday evening, only did it in the morning. So the egg I collected this morning was frozen and has a slight crack. So do you think the egg is still ok to eat since it's cracked?
It was -2° out yesterday when i went to feed the cows. You'd think they would be in the barn but nope, they were out in the cold/snow. Probably soaking up the sun I'm thinking.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 1, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> So do you think the egg is still ok to eat since it's cracked?


Maybe. Depends on how long it was frozen. I've had some that still looked OK inside and some that have a thick white and the yolk was a bit chalky. I cook the frozen ones and feed them back to the hens.

I got one of those "off the roost" eggs this morning. Must have been there a fairly long time since it was cracked, the 3 in the nest box were not cracked. Of course it helps that hen #2 warms up hen #1's egg and hen #3 does the same for both of the earlier eggs. No such luck with "off the roost" eggs.

Have your cows talk to my alpacas. Stupid things are still pooping in the barn They must be getting soft, used to be they would come in with snow or ice on their backs. Now they don't even want to go out to pee & poop.


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 1, 2019)

It was probably frozen since yesterday afternoon. It wasn't there in the nest box yesterday morning when I checked, so she must have laid it sometime in the afternoon or the evening. 

Ok I'll have my cows talk to your alpacas. What if they start to copy your alpacas and don't get out of the barn? 
We used to put the hay in the barn and also leave 1 bale of hay outside so they can choose where they want to eat. They almost always are outside, sometimes covered in snow or ice.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 1, 2019)

I have thought that maybe they need their hay to be outside so they would have to go out to eat. They have 2 wall hung feeders in their alley. They poop and pee right underneath them.


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 1, 2019)

Maybe you should move the hay and their feeders outside.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 1, 2019)

Well, that would require some planning. It would need to be protected from rain and snow. I am hoping come summer they will decide their outside pile is the place to go again. Weird thing is they DO sometimes go out and use their pile. Not sure what is going on in their tiny brains. 

And of course, if I had sheep, goats, horses, cattle I would EXPECT to have to clean out the barn. But alpacas are supposed to use a single community pile and mostly in the past have done so.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2019)

I put down the knotty pine T&G for flooring in our house. I whitewashed it, then put polyurethane on it.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 1, 2019)

I like that look


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 2, 2019)

I like that look @Baymule


----------



## Baymule (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks! I had never laid a floor before.


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 3, 2019)

28° this morning and it's going to warm up to almost 40° today! It's a good day for sledding. DS and I will probably do that later. I need to clean out the chicken coop today as well. Another juvenile hen laid an egg, a brown egg. So 2 non-free-loaders, yay! Lol
This dog...she has 2 beds and a couch to lay on but she decided to lay on the shiplap.


----------



## Rammy (Feb 3, 2019)

Dogs are so funny.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 3, 2019)

Adorable! I love dogs.

Dogs enjoy a nice floor. LOL


----------



## Bruce (Feb 3, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> This dog...she has 2 beds and a couch to lay on but she decided to lay on the shiplap.


You sure she doesn't think she is a cat? Very cat like behavior.


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 12, 2019)

Snowed today, so far we have 6" on the driveway. It turned to sleet earlier this evening, otherwise we'd probably have more snow on the driveway. It started snowing a little after 11.30 this morning. Schools had early dismissal so kids can be home safe before the heaviest of snow arrived. My work let us out early as well so I was home by 2.30 today.
Extra home time on a snow day with the family so we made some cookies.
Oatmeal raisin cookies



 
Heart shaped cookie, decorated by DS


 

Snow scene when I got home 


 

I've been getting eggs every day from the juvenile hens. I know at least 3 of them are laying.
The one on the left must be from the Cuckoo Marans.


 
The white eggs are getting bigger


----------



## Baymule (Feb 12, 2019)

My chickens finally started laying again. When the days got short, they closed up shop. Now I'm getting 15 eggs a day  from ……. let's see.....11 in the garden coop, 10 in the pink coop, 4 in the hoop coop, 2 in the A frame coop, plus 2 silkies…..that makes 29  hens plus 3 roosters! WHOA! I shouldn't have counted my chickens before they laid. And here I thought I was getting a lot of eggs.


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 13, 2019)

Do you sell your eggs?  Some weeks I go through eggs faster than other weeks.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 13, 2019)

We have 3 neighbor families that buy eggs.  Since we started eating lower carb/cholesterol we are using more since all we are using is the egg whites.  Dogs like it that way though.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 13, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Do you sell your eggs?  Some weeks I go through eggs faster than other weeks.


Yup, I have 3 steady customers. It pays for most of the feed. I supply our daughter and family with eggs. We love frittatas and make them often. I did do baking with them as well, but not on a low carb diet! No pound cake.....(uses 12 eggs)…..


----------



## greybeard (Feb 14, 2019)

Well, maybe you won't have to worry much about the snow and ice in the future..
In a few years (or more) according to the news article I recently read, NY climate is supposed to "be more like Arkansas' climate is today".

Just think....you won't have to wear shoes.

https://www.nola.com/environment/20...ing-to-change-how-us-cities-feel-in-2080.html


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 14, 2019)

I'd be 105 years old by 2080. I may not have to worry about snow and ice at that time. 
I should print that article out and tell my son to save it until then to see if the study was right. He'd be 70 then.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 14, 2019)

Baymule said:


> We love frittatas and make them often.


Hmm, good idea for breakfast tomorrow. Got 10 eggs today. I sold 2 dozen on Tuesday and already have nearly 2 dozen in the fridge.



Baymule said:


> I did do baking with them as well, but not on a low carb diet! No pound cake.....(uses 12 eggs)…..


So does Mama Wall's eggnog 



RollingAcres said:


> I'd be 105 years old by 2080. I may not have to worry about snow and ice at that time.


PUP! I'll be 124. My daughters will be in their mid eighties. But of course it won't be a jump in 2080 to Arkansas weather in NYC, it will be a gradual change that we may all notice, certainly our kids will. Gonna do a number on the Vermont maple syrup industry.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Feb 20, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres,

How are things with you and your family.  Are you getting hammered by this major storm headed your way?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 20, 2019)

Dear @Senile_Texas_Aggie ,

We will be getting some light snow (not too much, I think 1 -2 inches) this evening. The snow will turn to sleet and freezing rain then turn to all rain on Thursday. It's not going to be a major snow storm for us so that's good. However I really dislike sleet and freezing rain. 
Family is doing well, not much exciting stuff around here. SSDD lol. DS did go out and play in the snow a few times. I have some pics to share but will do that later. 
Thank you for asking. You're a good stalker.


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 20, 2019)

Bruce said:


> PUP! I'll be 124. My daughters will be in their mid eighties. But of course it won't be a jump in 2080 to Arkansas weather in NYC, it will be a gradual change that we may all notice, certainly our kids will. Gonna do a number on the Vermont maple syrup industry.


It sure will if it keeps warming up...maybe we should stock pile maple syrup.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 20, 2019)

I probably won't need much when I'm 124 years old 

Mr. NOAA has taken the sleet out of our forecast. Expecting about 2.5" of snow overnight then it might rain some then a bit more snow around 7PM.


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 20, 2019)

Haha you probably don't but your DDs can sell them at a premium price if there's a shortage.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 20, 2019)

Perhaps but the warm will destroy the maple syrup business later in Quebec so their prices would probably stay dowm. Vermont makes nearly as much as all other US states combined. Quebec made 11.7 Million gallons last year, Vermont made 1.940 Million. Of course ours is better


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 20, 2019)

We make a pretty good maple syrup here in "little Switzerland" ;  Highland county, Va.  The climate is a microcosim (?sp?) and has a high percentage of sugar maples.  The whole county participates in the "maple Festival" which is held the 2nd and 3rd weekends in March.  In fact we were talking about which day we are going this year.  55 years maybe they have been holding it.  You can go visit the maple "camps"  - there are 6 I believe -  and they have a huge craft fair at the high school.  All the different fire depts have pancake breakfasts, and there is a trout hatchery/farm and you can get a real good trout dinner too.  There are no "super highways" in and out, and the county is ringed by mountains so only 2 lane roads to get there.  This is the major fund raising time for all the different groups, fire depts and schools.  On a good weekend, when the weather cooperates, they have had over 80,000  visitors.  It's crazy.  We try to go the first weekend, but that gives us leeway if the weather is crummy.  I think that a couple of friends are going this year.  I always bring home some maple syrup as I like it in my oatmeal as well as pancakes and stuff.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 20, 2019)

I love maple syrup, must be nice to grow your own!


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 20, 2019)

We have Maple weekends here too. I love visiting the maple houses and of course buying maple syrup after. 
I use it on the usual like pancakes, waffles...I also use it in baking. When I make cinnamon buns, instead of regular icing, i make maple icing for the cinnamon buns.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 21, 2019)

Where do you live exactly RA?? I'll invite myself for some eats.


----------



## Rammy (Feb 21, 2019)

Who' s stalking who now?


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 22, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Where do you live exactly RA?? I'll invite myself for some eats.


I thought you already knew...it's the house with white picket fence. 



Rammy said:


> Who' s stalking who now?


----------



## Bruce (Feb 22, 2019)

OK, that should be easy to find. Only 850K people in the NY Capital Region, that is probably around 300K - 400K households.


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 22, 2019)

You have lots of time. You don't do anything anyway at your house.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 22, 2019)

So true! Though yesterday was:

Deal with getting trash and recycles out.
Drive DD2 20 miles to work for 8 AM. 
Stop at auto body shop on the way back (conveniently on the main road) to check on her car which SHOULD be done today (as opposed to earlier this week as opposed to last week). 
Stop at diner for breakfast since the town clerk's office doesn't open until 9. 
Stop at clerk's office to pick up the town report so DW can read it before I go to town meeting Sat next week.
Do morning animal chores
Blow snow
Take DD1 to her massage, go to lumber yard and auto parts store while she is there
Bring her home
Do afternoon animal chores
Go get DD2 from work at 4:30.
And today is:

Eat breakfast, take shower
Do morning animal chores
Catch cat, take to Vet at 9 AM for BP check (she wasn't happy but managed to not damage me as I pulled her out from under a bed)
Read forums
Put air in tires
Eat lunch
Leave at noon to take DD1 to the airport in Montreal
Do afternoon animal chores
MAYBE take DD2 to pick up her car but likely not, the place closes at 4 PM which means tomorrow will start:
Take DD2 to the autobody shop to buy her car back so she can go to work. At least I will only have to drive halfway to her work. Didn't know they were open Sat mornings which is nice, otherwise she'd be taking my car Sat and Sun and I'd have to drop her Monday.
DW doesn't work Sundays, so I think I can fit stalking you in on Monday


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 1, 2019)

Wehner Homestead said:


> We do mostly haylage bales that are wrapped in white plastic


This was posted on @Mike CHS journal but I don't want to hijack his journal so I'm posting here.
@Wehner Homestead @farmerjan @greybeard I wanted to ask your opinions on feeding haylage to the cattle. I'm not familiar with haylage, other than they are baled/wrapped with a higher moisture content and will look up to read more about it. 

Do you feed them to your cattle?
Is it better than feeding hay?
I'm also trying to find out if there's a way to prevent so much hay waste. My 2 cows seem to pull a lot of hay off from the feeder when they eat. The hay ended up on the ground then they laid in them and won't eat the ones on the ground. Well, the hay on the ground isn't a complete waste, I'd pick up the ones without poop and use them in the chicken coop as bedding, but still, seems like a lot of being wasted. I've attached a pic of our feeder, this is the only pic I can find that shows part of the hay feeder. DH welded that with some metal that we had around. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 1, 2019)

Can't help you there RA. I have noticed a lot more waste this year with the small rounds than with the small squares. The hay in the roll is almost like spun fiber, meaning it comes off in long sheets with a lot of overlap of the ends if individual cut material. I've taken to pulling it apart in smaller pieces before putting it in the wall feeder because when the boys pull on the end of a "sheet" a lot comes out and ends on the ground. That doesn't seem to happen much with a flake from a small square since the pieces are a lot shorter. 

The chickens don't mind the boys wasting hay, there seems to be a lot of small seeds in the hay and they revel in scratching around looking for them.


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 1, 2019)

These bales are much better looking hay comparing to the ones we bartered for. So seeing so much go to waste just pains me lol.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 1, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Do you feed them to your cattle?
> 
> Is it better than feeding hay?


Well, it is still 'hay', just baled and put up differently but no, I do not feed baleage/haylage and don't know of anyone nearby that does. It's just not very popular here because we normally have plenty of good sunny growing/cutting/drying and baling days May thru late August.

Hay rings always have some waste, especially on a new bale...the cattle pull/push the outer layer off to get to the better hay underneath and that whole outer layer ends up on the ground. 
Is that the top of a standard height hay ring/hay square feeder or is it really as short as it appears to be?


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 1, 2019)

greybeard said:


> Is that the top of a standard height hay ring/hay square feeder or is it really as short as it appears to be?



That is the top. I don't know the height of it, I'll try to get a measurement later.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks GB.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 1, 2019)

We feed both baleage and haylage.  The baleage is naturally hay that is wrapped in the bales.  Great when you can't get it dry enough and they are calling on rain so it will get ruined if you let it lay, and it would mold if you put it up as dry "hay."  So you wrap it and it will ensile and make baleage.  We also do it for the sorghum/sudan and they love it.  We also chopped grain sorghum the past 2 years and put it in silage bags. 150 ft long fits in the area we can store them.  This haylage the cattle like and do good on. You can make most any "grass/hay" into haylage.  It makes stemmy coarse hay more palatable.  Great for first cutting alfalfa.  They sure won't waste it like they will hay that is over mature.  It does not make the hay "better",  and well made silage and baleage  is a very good feed.  IT COSTS to do it, but we find that the calves get to eating feed at the bunk better and it sure will help fill them up. 
You mostly feed it free choice.  But we feed a certain amount every 2 or 3 days.  We top dress it with grain as it usually is not real high in protein.  It can be a very good and useful added feed. 

The cattle will get FAT on haylage;  as they will eat it like candy until they get used to it.  
When we feed baleage, we will feed 1 bale and at least 1 or 2 regular bales of hay so they get more "dry matter" in them.  They will get loose from the baleage until the bacteria in their gut tract gets adjusted.  Realize, we are feeding 15 to 40 head at each pasture, and we feed the baleage/haylage to cows with calves and being bred.  The dry cows usually don't get it as it will make them fat ane I don't want them too fat before calving.  But there are alot of people that use it that will feed it to everyone.  We usually have a limited amount so will feed it to the animals that will get the best use out of it.

Your hay looks very good compared to some of what we made last year with the constant rain.  We were very late getting 1st cutting so it was over mature. But they are eating it pretty good, we just have needed to supplement the protein levels.  We have been putting out some tubs for that, at pastures where feeding regularly is not practical.  Plus with the wet this winter, getting in and out has been a nightmare too. 

Your hay feeder looks to be rather short.  Are you moving it with each bale or just putting a new bale in on top of what is left?  That will raise the hay up and they will pull more out and off that way.  Better that they have to put their heads "in the feeder, not over it".  

We use the cradles also at some places and like them.  they cannot pull it out as easily.


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks @farmerjan !


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 4, 2019)

I did measure the feeder, had to move some hay and snow off the bottom, it's roughly 36".



farmerjan said:


> Are you moving it with each bale or just putting a new bale in on top of what is left?


Just put a new bale on top. This time there isn't much left in the bottom. We just put another bale in yesterday. This summer I'll see if DH can make some changes to the feeder. We won't need the feeder in the summer. 

All of my juvenile hens are now laying eggs. I get 5 eggs a day.  I don't eat eggs everyday, so they add up quickly. But I have found a buyer for my eggs, so I can start selling some eggs.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 5, 2019)

I’m on my iPad but I have a link saved in a file on my phone about haylage. I’ll share it in a bit. My concern for you would be finding haylage, storing it properly, and handling the bales on your small scale. We do have much less waste. We got through 2-5 bales every 3-4 days for 14 head. These are large rounds and their intake varies by temp. They eat more when it’s colder. These bales are HEAVY! There’s no man-handling them like a dry large round.


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks @Wehner Homestead . I'll read up about it once you have a chance to send the link. I have seen them advertised on CL around here but not familiar so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 5, 2019)

https://www.makinhay.com/the-story-on-silage-and-how-to-bale-it/


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 5, 2019)

@Wehner Homestead  is right.  the biggest problem with the haylage is storing, moving and consumption.  Since it is fermented aneorobically, (sp?)  once  it is exposed to air, it will "go bad" or mold if not consumed in a reasonable time.  Cold weather will slow that down considerably.  I think in your cold area, spoilage would not be as big a concern since nights would get cold enough to "rechill" it after a warmer day.  We also go through it rather fast due to the numbers of animals able to eat it.  When it is decent  they will practically lick the ground to get every little bit.
Worst comes to worst, you can use it for mulch also if they don't eat it all. It will break down fast in a garden if used as mulch between rows.  I like it between hills of cukes and pumpkins and such.  You can lay down big swaths of it easily;  which is what I do with crummy hay in the garden too.  Easier to roll out a crappy bale, and move sections of it around where you need larger areas covered.
Yes they are heavy, as much as twice what a round bale is but usually in the 1&1/2 times whatever size round bale you get. They don't slide and you can't man handle them around.


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks for the link @Wehner Homestead .


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 6, 2019)

What does haylage look like? Sorry for the stupid question. The reason I asked was because last year when DH bartered for 6 bales of hay. Out of the 6 bales, 1 came in the wrapped form. At that time we didn't know anything about haylage. When we unwrapped it and looked inside, we both made an "ewww" face  because it looked green and fermented. We didn't feed it to the cows thinking that it's spoiled.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 6, 2019)

I’ll take a pic for you when DH puts out bales tonight.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 6, 2019)

Different hays and grasses will make different colors of haylage. And some of it will smell pretty eeewwww,  yet the cows will love it.  We don't panic over some mold in hay when we feed because they get enough that they don't "HAVE TO" eat anything moldy.  I do worry about moldy grain but not the hay.  They will eat around it and leave the stuff that doesn't appeal to them.  I have seen and smelt some pretty strong bales of haylage, and figured they were basically a waste of time;  only to have the cows clean up every bit.  Others I thought were pretty decent and they didn't really like it.  
Fermented is what you want it to be.


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 6, 2019)

That's good to know. Thank you @farmerjan


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 23, 2019)

So, what has happened the past couple of wks?....no updates...no pics......my, my!!.....we just can't be left hangin' like that......


----------



## Bruce (Mar 24, 2019)

Yeah!


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 24, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> So, what has happened the past couple of wks?....no updates...no pics......my, my!!.....we just can't be left hangin' like that......


So sorry. I've been busy lately. Nothing new to update but I do have pictures to share. I'll get to that sometime tomorrow.
I'm so behind in reading posts on BYH and I feel so disconnected from y'all!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 24, 2019)

Believe me....I know how "life" can disrupt one's "routine"....I'm still catching up on others, too......was just checking on ya, making sure ya was okay....


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 25, 2019)

Thank you for checking on me, means a lot!


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 25, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> I'm so behind in reading posts on BYH and I feel so disconnected from y'all!



You are too connected to feel disconnected.


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 25, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> You are too connected to feel disconnected.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 25, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> I'm so behind in reading posts on BYH and I feel so disconnected from y'all!


I'm going to know that feeling soon. Not hauling my computer down to the deep south when I go help @CntryBoy777 and Joyce move their stuff from MS to FL. I do have a new phone, the old one stopped holding a charge. Broke down and got a phone smarter than me. I do not see how people can manage to follow forums on that!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 25, 2019)

Well, if it were all ya have ever known....then, ya just don't know anything different............like having to get up to change the channels vs remote.....


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 25, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I do not see how people can manage to follow forums on that!


I'd much prefer using the computer to follow forums but would use my phone sometimes, especially when posting pics. 
It took me a long time before I switched from a flip phone to a "smart" phone. It's one of those things I can live with it but I can also live without it.


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 25, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> .like having to get up to change the channels vs remote.....


Well if you pull your couch closer to the tv then you wouldn't need to get up to change the channels.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 25, 2019)

Or teach Gabbie how to change the channels! That could be problematic though, she may decide she doesn't like what you are watching and switch to something else 

I have no idea how to take pictures from the phone and put them on the computer. I can't even figure out how to save bookmarks in Chrome on the phone


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 25, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I can't even figure out how to save bookmarks in Chrome on the phone


Have no fear, I'm gonna school you. Lol
When you're on your fav website, look for the 3 dots (see pic below), it could be on the bottom of the screen or could be on top of screen. Mine is on the bottom right.



 

Press the 3 dots and you should see a star, see below pic(my star is blue, it's bookmarked). The star should be clear but once you press it to save the page as bookmark, it'd be "filled", not sire what color it would be depending on the phones I think.


 

Then to access your bookmarks, simply press the 3 dots when you're in Chrome and you should see the word "bookmark"(reference pic above), press that and you should see the sites you saved.
Let me know if it works. If not you can always ask your DDs


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 25, 2019)

You can dump pics by using the phone charge cord...one end will have a USB plug on it....attach the USB to the computer and you can navigate the folders on the phone...or, ya can have the pics stored on the SD chip and then take it out of the phone and plug in the computer....again, the folders will be seen.....the cord is easiest and quickest way.....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 25, 2019)

OK, 3 vertical dots upper right, found the star. Probably obvious if you know about such things. Yea, I have 1 bookmark.


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 25, 2019)

Yay! Now you can have many more bookmarks.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 26, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Well if you pull your couch closer to the tv then you wouldn't need to get up to change the channels.


Tip I learned from childhood.....always place your antenna mast out side of a window, so you don't have to send anyone outside in inclement weather to rotate the antenna to pick up another station...makes it easier to hear the person watching when they yell "Ok stop..wait...go back a little bit the other way...that's good..no, too much, now the other way..."

(I have way too many 'bookmarks' around 300. need to cull a bunch of them)


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 26, 2019)

That was my "duty" when we lived on the 180acres farm...I fit thru the bathroom window and could stand on the sill and reach the antenna pole...where it could be rotated.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 26, 2019)

I hope that was a first floor window!!


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 26, 2019)

I must say I didn't have to move the antenna around. Just had to get up to change the channels.


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 26, 2019)

So, not much to update around here. The weather has been getting nicer, in the 50s. We've been out for more walks.

Skyler the puppy is about 22 pounds, still a small little thing. But i believe she's only going to grow to around 35-40 pounds.

The cattle are doing fine. I'm sure they would love some fresh green grass to eat by now instead of that hay. Hopefully soon the weather will warm up and grass will start to grow. We bought more hay last weekend, this time we got the square bales. 

The chickens continue to "earn their keep" around here. I have been selling the chicken eggs, every other week, that way we have some to eat as well. 

Here are some pics from our walk.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (May 8, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres,

Just finished stalking you again.  It sure feels great to be back to stalking.  I surely missed stalking you and the others.  

I noticed you haven't posted in a while.  I hope you just have been busy and not anything bad happened.  Let everyone know you are OK.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Rammy (May 8, 2019)

Yeah, where you at?


----------



## Bruce (May 9, 2019)

Apparently not hiding out with @Senile_Texas_Aggie! 
Hopefully all is OK.


----------



## RollingAcres (May 21, 2019)

Hi everyone! Sorry for being MIA for a while. All is OK, just been busy. Thank you for checking in.


----------



## Bruce (May 21, 2019)

OK but don't be leaving too often, we worry about our friends!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 21, 2019)

Glad ya are still with us!!.....was wondering and thinking bout ya today.....


----------



## RollingAcres (May 22, 2019)

Bruce said:


> OK but don't be leaving too often


Ok ok I will try not to.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 9, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres,

Have you abandoned us?  Did we say something wrong?  Do you not like us anymore?


----------



## Baymule (Jun 9, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @RollingAcres,
> 
> Have you abandoned us?  Did we say something wrong?  Do you not like us anymore?


Yeah, your stalker wants to know.....


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 11, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @RollingAcres,
> 
> Have you abandoned us?  Did we say something wrong?  Do you not like us anymore?





Baymule said:


> Yeah, your stalker wants to know.....



No no I have not abandoned y'all. Can't get rid of me that easily! 
I have been lurking around and stalking y'all. Just haven't posted anything. I blame it on "lack of motivation"...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 11, 2019)

Good to hear from ya!!......miss the pics  and news of how things are going....in your area and the "adventures" life brings ya.....


----------



## Bruce (Jun 11, 2019)

Or lack of "exciting stuff" to post. I often don't post on my journal for long periods since not much of interest is going on. But I post little bits here and there in other people's journals so they do know I'm still breathing


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 11, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres,

THANK YOU for letting us know that you are OK.  When folks I like don't post anything, it makes me think that something might be wrong.  I like Mr. @Bruce's idea of posting on other folks' threads, even if not much has happened.  But Mr. Bruce is too modest -- I almost always like his posts, even if they are as simple as "I fed the wife and daughters, I fed the chickens, I fed the alpacas, now it's time to fix the barn."  And I almost always like your posts as well.  You have a wonderful family, you are living in a beautiful part of the country, and we will enjoy your posts.

I'll make you a deal -- you post something at least once a week.  If you haven't posted anything in 2 weeks, then I will start posting Texas Aggie jokes on your journal.  So, there!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 11, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> even if they are as simple as "I fed the wife and daughters, I fed the chickens, I fed the alpacas, now it's time to fix the barn



I did stalk a few folks here and liked their post. I made sure I "liked" @Bruce post when he wrote that he got zap by the electric fence.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 11, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> If you haven't posted anything in 2 weeks, then I will start posting Texas Aggie jokes on your journal. So, there!


Well since I don't know any Texas Aggie jokes, I guess I won't be posting much here. 
So there...what do you think of that response?


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 11, 2019)

Here you go @RollingAcres  and there's more at the link:  

There was a group of Aggie science students that wanted to take a trip to the sun, but some UT students said that was impossible and that they would burn up along the way before they reached the sun.

The Aggies replied, “We’re going to travel at night!”

http://www.top10best.org/2014/10/best-aggie-jokes.html


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 11, 2019)

Dang, Mike, you beat me to it!  But that was a good joke!

A Texas Aggie came home from work early and found his wife in bed with another man.  He became furious, stormed over to the nightstand, yanked open a drawer, pulled out a gun, and stuck it to his head.  His wife started laughing.  "Don't laugh, sister!" he warned her sternly.  "You're next!"


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Baymule (Jun 11, 2019)

An Aggie was walking to class when he saw another Aggie walking towards him with a strange object. He stopped dead in his tracks and inquired, "What is THAT?"
The second Aggie replied, "This is a thermos."
"You don't say! What do you do with a thermos?"
The second Aggie said, "A thermos keeps hot things hot and cold things cold."
The first Aggie exclaimed, "Well I need to get me one of those."

Several days later the first Aggie was walking to class, when he was stopped by another Aggie. "What is THAT?"
Proudly the first Aggie said, "This is a thermos, it keeps hot things hot and cold things cold."
The other Aggie asked, "What'cha got in there?"
CHILI AND KOOLAID!


----------



## greybeard (Jun 11, 2019)

Sounds pretty efficient to me. No sense having to carry 2 containers as it's all going down to the same place anyway.

continuing the mirth and frivolity...


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 12, 2019)

All y'all are just too funny!!!!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 24, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres,

It has been almost 2 weeks since you last posted, so I guess I am just going to post another Texas Aggie joke as punishment.

Q: What does a Texas Aggie use for a handicapped parking permit?
A: His diploma.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule (Jun 24, 2019)

Since we are on an Aggie joke roll...…

An Aggie decides to raise chickens. So, he goes to the feed store and buys some chicks. He takes the chicks home, and plants them with their heads sticking up. He waters them, but they die. He goes back to the feed store and tells the proprietor that he bought defective chicks, and gets another set. This time he plants them with their heads sticking down. He waters them, but they die. He then sends a letter to his Alma Mater, describing the problem. They send a letter back asking for a soil sample.

More punishment for not hanging around here...…

Q. Why don't Aggies use 911 in an emergency?
A. Because they can't find "eleven" on the phone dial.

An Aggie was down on his luck so he decided to go out and kidnapped a child to get the ransom. He went to the park and snuck up on one of the kids. He grabbed him and took him behind a tree. He told the kid that he was kidnapped and pinned a note on the kid's shirt that read, "I have kidnapped your child. If you want to see him again, put $20,000 in a sack and leave it in front of the tree at the park. An Aggie." He told the child to make sure his parents saw the note and sent the child home.

The next day the Aggie went to the tree to find the sack. He looked inside and found the money he had asked for and a note that read, "How could one Aggie do this to another Aggie"?


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 25, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> It has been almost 2 weeks since you last posted, so I guess I am just going to post another Texas Aggie joke as punishment.





Baymule said:


> More punishment for not hanging around here...…



I best post something here so I don't keep getting punish...

Today is the last day of school for my little guy, all done with 2nd Grade. For this summer he has a few summer camps that he will be attending. He had previously told me that he's very interested and would like me to sign him up. One is an invention camp(3rd year attending this camp) and the other is becoming a young aviator camp(1st time doing this) at our local Aeroscience museum. This summer I'm planning of taking every other Friday off work. I want to try to do some day trips.

I didn't even get a garden going this year. We've been so busy and so far it feels like every weekend I get, it's raining. We'll just buy them from the farm stands down the road from us.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 25, 2019)

Thank you, Miss @RollingAcres!  We love hearing about what is going on with you and your family and farm.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 25, 2019)

Yeah, what STA said! 
Sounds like your little one is bright and inquisitive. No "hang out and do whatever as long as you don't get in trouble" camp for him!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 25, 2019)

Those summer camps are great for kids. There are all kinds, it keeps the kids busy. 

Since you posted, I guess I'll let you off easy this time. but be warned, there are more Aggie jokes where those came from!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 26, 2019)

Dear @Senile_Texas_Aggie , I will try to post more often, even if it's the most boring and mundane stuff. 



Bruce said:


> No "hang out and do whatever as long as you don't get in trouble" camp for him


Dear @Bruce , he will be "attending" that kind of camp as well. He will be staying home most summer with DH. Things will change when DH finds a job, but for now the boy will be staying home. I talked to my boy about spending his time for the summer. He won't have a schedule to follow but there will be things that he's required to do for the day, such as read for a certain amount of time, practice his taekwondo moves, math sheets but for the most part "hang out and do whatever as long as you don't get in trouble". 



Baymule said:


> Since you posted, I guess I'll let you off easy this time. but be warned, there are more Aggie jokes where those came from!


Oh thank you @Baymule !  But when I want to hear more Aggie jokes, I'd be sure not to post here for a while.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 26, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> but for the most part "hang out and do whatever as long as you don't get in trouble".


Since he will be home with DH, make sure DH makes the same pledge


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 26, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Since he will be home with DH, make sure DH makes the same pledge


Good idea!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 27, 2019)

Hey y'all, today is my 2nd Anniversary on BYH!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 27, 2019)

Yay!  I am glad you are here to brighten our days!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 27, 2019)

Congratulations  chickie poo


----------



## Baymule (Jun 27, 2019)

Happy anniversary to not only you, but to all of us, because we have had you as our friend for 2 years!


----------



## Bruce (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 28, 2019)

Ya are a "valuable member" of the "Herd" and look forward to many more to come.........that's "why" it is Important to hear from ya, so we can stop being overly concerned about ya.....


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 28, 2019)

I truly appreciate and cherish the friendship from all of you!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 28, 2019)

Like @CntryBoy777,  says....all the herd needs to post to just let us know things are still moving along.  It doesn't have to be an earth shattering event....just check in!!   I do this on the coffee thread often, as do some others.   Mundane?  Maybe - but, hello!! 

Tell us you baked a cake, stubbed your toe, bought a goat...it's all good for us.   It's like walking into the old general store & saying hello to all around the wood stove every week or so.  Family.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 28, 2019)

Speaking of MIA, anyone heard from @Wehner Homestead lately? Last post was May 8


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 3, 2019)

It's been really hot around here (mid to high 80's, yes that's is hot for us northerners ) so i went and bought a kiddie pool for my boy and dog to play in. I must say, I was tempted to get in the pool to cool off!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 3, 2019)

Back in April we went to a reptile expo. DS loves snakes and he was able to touch a few snakes and even had a couple of snakes around his neck. Here's him with his fav, the green tree python.


 

We didn't buy any snakes or reptiles from the expo but we didn't leave there empty handed. Meet Lava, our new betta fish.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 3, 2019)

So when does DS start his own herpetarium?


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 3, 2019)

Bruce said:


> So when does DS start his own herpetarium?


He wants to start it now . He really wants to get a snake or 2 but I told him that he would have to wait until he is a little older. That way he can take care of his pet snake on his own, without any help from me.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 3, 2019)

And how old is "a little older" like maybe 18?


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 3, 2019)

maybe 12?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 3, 2019)

I like the emerald tree boa too....they have some special conditions to be kept in to be healthy....there are some really nice....cheaper ones....that I would recommend as starters...they are much easier keepers to learn with....some are corn snakes, milk snakes, ball python, or hog nosed snakes....the corn and milk snakes have several "patterns and colors" ya can choose from...the ball python is the most docile snake there is and only gets to about 4-5' in length, but is a wide heavy bodied one....the hog nosed is even shorter and tops out around 2' and is a wide bodied snake....just do your research and work out "what" ya intend to feed it and the supply that is available to ya, before ya get it.....if I can help ya in any way, just let me know....will be more than glad to help ya out.....


----------



## Bruce (Jul 3, 2019)

Oh, then you get stuck with them when he heads to college 6 years later! I hope you also like snakes.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 3, 2019)

Since ya got a pool....ya need at least a couple of ducks to enjoy it, while ya aren't using it....


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 3, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I like the emerald tree boa too....they have some special conditions to be kept in to be healthy....there are some really nice....cheaper ones....that I would recommend as starters...they are much easier keepers to learn with....some are corn snakes, milk snakes, ball python, or hog nosed snakes....the corn and milk snakes have several "patterns and colors" ya can choose from...the ball python is the most docile snake there is and only gets to about 4-5' in length, but is a wide heavy bodied one....the hog nosed is even shorter and tops out around 2' and is a wide bodied snake....just do your research and work out "what" ya intend to feed it and the supply that is available to ya, before ya get it.....if I can help ya in any way, just let me know....will be more than glad to help ya out.....


Thank you for offering your help and knowledge! Appreciate it! We looked up the green tree python, way too much money and it's not a good "beginner" snake. We did check out some starter snakes as well. 



Bruce said:


> then you get stuck with them when he heads to college 6 years later! I hope you also like snakes.


He's being it with him to college. Snakes don't bother me but I would prefer not to have contact with them. 



CntryBoy777 said:


> Since ya got a pool....ya need at least a couple of ducks to enjoy it, while ya aren't using it....


Great suggestion, but no thanks.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 3, 2019)

Miss @Ridgetop,

Why don't you take a picture of your son, the dog, your DH, and you all crowded into the pool -- maybe tomorrow on the 4th.  And you have to post the picture here!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 3, 2019)

@Senile_Texas_Aggie we'd have to wait for Miss @Ridgetop to post that pic here.


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 3, 2019)

My first endeavour at animal husbandry as a kid was raising and breeding mice. I traded the babies to the local pet stores in exchange for feed and supplies, so they basically paid for themselves.
When I got myself a ball python many years ago (I don’t have her anymore ) I got a few mice again to raise for her meals. They had enough babies to continue to pay for their own upkeep, so I basically fed all my pets for free


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 3, 2019)

Another one of my hens went broody. The Colombian Wyandotte went broody a few weeks ago and I finally broke her of it. She's now laying again. Then on Monday I noticed that my Cuckoo Maran went broody. I've been picking her out of the nesting box and get her to go outside. Hopefully she doesn't stay broody for too long. 
Question, will you still eat the eggs that the hen had been sitting on for the day? The eggs had been in there for only for the day. It's hot out plus the heat from the hen, just making sure that the eggs are still ok to eat.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 3, 2019)

SA Farm said:


> My first endeavour at animal husbandry as a kid was raising and breeding mice. I traded the babies to the local pet stores in exchange for feed and supplies, so they basically paid for themselves.
> When I got myself a ball python many years ago (I don’t have her anymore ) I got a few mice again to raise for her meals. They had enough babies to continue to pay for their own upkeep, so I basically fed all my pets for free


Feeding your pets for free that's the best way!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 3, 2019)

I don't think 1 day of incubation would change the egg much.



RollingAcres said:


> He's bring it with him to college.


Guess he'll have to put that into his search when the time comes. Some schools allow no pets in the dorm, some allow specific types/species.


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 3, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Another one of my hens went broody. The Colombian Wyandotte went broody a few weeks ago and I finally broke her of it. She's now laying again. Then on Monday I noticed that my Cuckoo Maran went broody. I've been picking her out of the nesting box and get her to go outside. Hopefully she doesn't stay broody for too long.
> Question, will you still eat the eggs that the hen had been sitting on for the day? The eggs had been in there for only for the day. It's hot out plus the heat from the hen, just making sure that the eggs are still ok to eat.


I tend to give those ones to my dog, but I don’t think they’d be anywhere near bad in one day. Too early to begin developing as well.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 3, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> @Senile_Texas_Aggie we'd have to wait for Miss @Ridgetop to post that pic here.



Miss @RollingAcres,

Doh!  My Texas Aggie I/Q got in the way -- again!

Now, let me say it correctly: Miss @RollingAcres, why don't you get a picture of your son, the dog, your DH, and you all in the kiddie pool together, maybe tomorrow.  Then post it here.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 4, 2019)

Pool party!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 5, 2019)

OK, Miss @RollingAcres, where are the pictures of the 4 of you in the kiddy pool?


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 5, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> OK, Miss @RollingAcres, where are the pictures of the 4 of you in the kiddy pool?


Sorry we didn't have a pool party, no pictures.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Bruce (Jul 5, 2019)

Quick RA, get the pool out, STA is going to fill it with tears for you.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 5, 2019)

Salt water pools are very popular


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Bruce (Jul 5, 2019)

Did the dog order the crispy chicken parmesan sandwich when you pulled into BK??


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 5, 2019)

I told her we have chicken at home si no need to order chicken


----------



## Bruce (Jul 5, 2019)

You want her to eat your chickens??


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 6, 2019)

If the.chickens don't lay eggs then they are chicken dinner lol.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 6, 2019)

Then you can never have chickens! My girls don't lay in the winter and if yours are the same you have to eat them. The chicks don't lay so you have to eat them.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 6, 2019)

Our hens never slowed down during our winter but we don't have extreme colds like you in the north.  We got between 8 and 10 eggs a day out of 11 hens.  Of course, all of ours are under two years old.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 6, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres,

In case you missed the allusion, here is what Bruce was talking about (Hunter is autistic and nonverbal):


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 7, 2019)

Back in April I decided to try my hands on making a sourdough starter. The first one I made was doi ng well for 4 days then I accidentally "killed" it. So I had to start over. 2nd one was a success and I've had this starter since 4/26/19. I feed it once a week. For those who are not familiar with sourdough starter, you have to "feed" the starter with water and flour once a week(if you keep it in the fridge). Before feeding it, you measure out 1/2 cup of the starter and that's the one you'd feed and keep it going. The remaining "discarded" starter you can use to make sourdough bread, pizza dough or other yummy stuff. 



 
I make pizza dough once a week. This time with the "discarded" starter I made some sourdough Angel biscuits.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 7, 2019)

Yummy!  Those biscuits with some flour milk gravy sure would make good eating!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 7, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Yummy!  Those biscuits with some flour milk gravy sure would make good eating!


That's what we had for breakfast this morning, biscuits and flour milk gravy


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 7, 2019)

I, for one, wouldn't mind ya posting some recipes for the "starter" and the biscuits.........


----------



## Bruce (Jul 7, 2019)

Flour and milk make PASTE! Maybe some nice preserves. Or olive oil. Or tapenade.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 7, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Flour and milk make PASTE!


But add some pan drippings (or oil, or butter) and heat to that flour and milk and ya make gravy...(little salt and pepper...)


----------



## Bruce (Jul 8, 2019)

I see, so the ingredient list wasn't complete.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 8, 2019)

I took today off from work. DS is at summer camp until 3.30. I'm going to puck some raspberries in a little while after I have some coffee.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 8, 2019)

We are ending strawberry season this week, raspberries not in yet.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 8, 2019)

Those biscuits look yummy!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 20, 2019)

OK, Miss @RollingAcres, it has been 12 days since you last posted on your journal.  I noticed that you have been posting on other folks' journals, so I will cut you some slack, but if you don't post pretty soon, I'll have to post another Texas Aggie joke!  You have been warned!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 22, 2019)

Don't you worry, I was already planning to post something.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 22, 2019)

And it was a very interesting post wasn't it Mr. @Senile_Texas_Aggie!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm getting to it...


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 22, 2019)

This weekend was really hot and humid. DS and I went to a picnic and luckily there's a pool where we went so we spent almost our entire time at the picnic in the pool . 

It's raspberry and blueberry picking season and I'm a little behind in getting them picked. I'll try to get more picking done this week since it's not as hot. DS and I picked some yesterday. I'm glad DS is starting to like blueberries. He didn't used to like them but now he would eat them as he's picking the blueberries. He still doesn't like raspberries that much, too much seeds for him. 
 
I made a lemon cake (from boxed cake mix) yesterday.  


I took this picture a couple of weekends ago. DS was across the street playing with his friends. Skyler and I just hung out outside enjoying the weather. I was reading Sulfur Springs by William Kent Krueger. I really enjoy reading this Author's mystery series. 
 

This was last Monday. It was a beautiful morning for fishing.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm the same way with the dislike for raspberry seeds.  Problem is that I didn't know that till we had a dozen 2 year old plants.  I dug them up and gave them to a neighbor.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 22, 2019)

Those raspberry plants, they just grow like crazy! When we moved in, there was already a big patch(really, a big patch, they are not in rows). It was so hard to pick the raspberries because we couldn't reach the middle of the patch. We dug up the runners and planted them in rows so now it's easier. That big patch is still back there behind the chicken coop but we don't pick from there anymore. We have more than enough just from the 3 rows we planted. 

I know the chickens don't eat raspberries either. I don't think I've seen birds eating them either.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 22, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres,

Thank you SO MUCH for the post!  I am glad you got to have some time with your son at the pool and picking berries.  Refresh my Senile Texas Aggie memory regarding this picture:


RollingAcres said:


> This was last Monday. It was a beautiful morning for fishing.



Is that lake on your property or nearby?  Either way, it is a beautiful scene!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 22, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Is that lake on your property or nearby?


That's a lake nearby. It's the closest lake with a fishing dock. There are other lakes nearby but no fishing docks or spot, all private properties. I wish i have a pond/lake on my property.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 22, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> I know the chickens don't eat raspberries either. I don't think I've seen birds eating them either.


My chickens haven't had an opportunity but I'd be surprised if they turned them down. SOME kind of bird eats them, I've been seeing red and seeds on the cherry tomato plant. I built a "tower" for it to grow up inside, must be the birds sit on one of the rungs and eat their berries.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 23, 2019)

Bruce said:


> My chickens haven't had an opportunity but I'd be surprised if they turned them down. SOME kind of bird eats them, I've been seeing red and seeds on the cherry tomato plant. I built a "tower" for it to grow up inside, must be the birds sit on one of the rungs and eat their berries.


I know my chickens don't. I've thrown some in for them but they just sniffed and walked away.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 23, 2019)

Has anyone heard from @Rammy and @Wehner Homestead? It's been a while since I last saw any posting from them. 
Also I haven't seen any posting lately from @greybeard either. I know he's normally here at least once a day.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 23, 2019)

Nope, Rammy and Wehner are MIA!! I sure hope they are OK.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 29, 2019)

Just saw this on the news:
https://wnyt.com/news/herd-of-75-bison-escapes-roams-rural-upstate-new-york/5439792/?cat=10114


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 29, 2019)

Maybe ya can corral a couple for your property....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 29, 2019)

That will fill a freezer ....hear they are yummy


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 29, 2019)

Bison IS yummy.  Lean and extreme beef taste.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 29, 2019)

Bison is yummy! I hope they don't end up shooting all of them. A couple of years ago some bison got out (further west of us), they ended p shooting all of them. The meat went to food banks around. What a huge loss for the bison farmer.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 29, 2019)

I was wrong about the meat went to food banks. I just looked up the news article from a few years ago. Here's what I found: "_The remains of the bison, which were bred for meat, were to be carted away and destroyed; their final resting place was unclear_."


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 29, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> I was wrong about the meat went to food banks. I just looked up the news article from a few years ago. Here's what I found: "_The remains of the bison, which were bred for meat, were to be carted away and destroyed; their final resting place was unclear_."



Why kill the animal and waste  the meat, when it could feed so many in need ? .....


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 29, 2019)

I totally agree, what a waste!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 29, 2019)

Someone would have to foot the bill for the processing and it would take organization for that....they will stop the threat, but don't care about the waste....gov't.....where waste is a habit and the owner suffers the loss...and some places will send him a bill for the man hrs spent....go figure....


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 29, 2019)

Shame it could not be processed meat.  On the other hand, the farmer had a responsibility to keep them penned.  Bison as NOT easy to keep penned!!   HUGE, STRONG, Dangerous.   

I suspect the killing was what had to be done for safety   Then, let's face it...where/how to transport and still have viable meat??  Cleanup of such slaughter left a multitude of issues. 

Lot of concerns from this viewpoint.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 30, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> I suspect the killing was what had to be done for safety


From what I read, safety was the main reason the killing was done. 

As for the 75 bison that escaped a couple of day ago, there's no updates on them yet.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 30, 2019)

What is wrong with transporting the animals back to the farm, at the farmer's expense??


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 30, 2019)

Because the law enforce.ent officers are not livestock wranglers....and buffalo are very different than cattle....


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 1, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I, for one, wouldn't mind ya posting some recipes for the "starter" and the biscuits.........



Sorry @CntryBoy777 , just now posting the recipes for you. For the sourdough starter, I used the recipe from King Arthur Flour site: https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/sourdough-starter-recipe. As for the Sourdough Angel Biscuits, I got the recipe here: https://www.food.com/recipe/sourdough-angel-biscuits-35992. Once the starter is ready, it needs to be fed every week. And every week you have to "discard" half of the starter. Most weeks, I use the "discard" starter to make these chewy italian rolls dough. I use this dough for pizza, or make them into dinner/sub rolls or a couple loaves of bread.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 3, 2019)

Bruce said:


> What is wrong with transporting the animals back to the farm, at the farmer's expense??


Buffalo are WILD creatures, only contained in a fence because they want to be. They are extremely strong and no portable fence, like used in corralling escaped cattle, would hold them. Roping them is out, they would gore and disembowel a horse--IF you could get a horse close enough to rope one. Plus, they would drag the poor horse around, down and charge. Nope. Bad idea.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 3, 2019)

Actually I was thinking of a tranquilizer gun like they use for big game.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 3, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Actually I was thinking of a tranquilizer gun like they use for big game.


From the news article:"_The authorities’ options were limited. Tranquilizers are difficult to employ, as the animals need large doses. _"_In a lot of cases, it takes more than one shot,” said Thomas Gallagher, a livestock specialist with Cornell Cooperative Extension of Albany County. Tranquilizers would also have to be from a short range because of the bison’s thick hide."_


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 6, 2019)

Did they ever get those Bison?


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 6, 2019)

No updates on the bison yet.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 6, 2019)

How about an update on what's going on with you and your family, Miss @RollingAcres?


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 6, 2019)

I feel an aggie joke threat coming...


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 6, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I feel an aggie joke threat coming...


Wait a minute now, I thought the Aggie joke threat was for punishment on not posting in my journal for over 2 weeks period...I posted something, about the bison, didn't that count? 
But I would love to hear some more Aggie jokes.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 6, 2019)

Oh man, now we won't see any updates from RA!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 6, 2019)

Ha ha! You're right and I guess talking about bison still counts


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 7, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres,

Yes, your post about the bison counted.  I was simply asking for an update on you and your family and your place there.  I was simply wondering how you were doing.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 7, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @RollingAcres,
> 
> Yes, your post about the bison counted.  I was simply asking for an update on you and your family and your place there.  I was simply wondering how you were doing.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


STA by now you should know that I was being a wise a&& with my reply.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 12, 2019)

It's hard to believe that it's mid August and there are only 3 more weeks of summer vacation left! We have started buying some school supplies, still has a few items on the list but not a lot. We might go clothes shopping for DS in a couple of weeks. We don't need buy a lot of new clothes since he has a lot of hand-me-down clothes already. We will probably need some jeans for him since he grow like weeds. He doesn't need a new backpack or lunch bag, there's nothing wrong with his current one. "If it ain't broken, don't fix it", in this case "if it ain't broken, don't buy it" lol. 

I think one of my hens are starting to molt. I'm sure pretty soon the rest of them will too.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 12, 2019)

Shoot....one of the "many uses" that duck tape is wonderful for....didn't have to use it much, tho....cause they knew I'd make em go to school with it for several wks like that if I thought it was "on purpose"....the "threat" alone had them in "top condition" for the whole year....the way things are today, I'd probably be arrested....


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Baymule (Aug 12, 2019)

My husband took our 12 year old grand daughter and our daughter shopping today. I was going to go, but fell on my bad knee yesterday, walking didn't sound like much fun. It is a big help to our DD when we help out at back to school time.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 12, 2019)

That was some good Grandpa time too I'm betting.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hope ya are okay!?....Bay....my "balance" has become a moving object, it seems these days....hope it don't keep ya whoaed up for too long....tell BJ we said Hey!!.....


----------



## Baymule (Aug 12, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> That was some good Grandpa time too I'm betting.


She insisted on going to a sushi bar.  BJ said it was good, but he doesn't want to go back. 


CntryBoy777 said:


> Hope ya are okay!?....Bay....my "balance" has become a moving object, it seems these days....hope it don't keep ya whoaed up for too long....tell BJ we said Hey!!.....


I was climbing over a cow panel and slipped. My middle name is Grace.....


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 12, 2019)

Hope you're ok @Baymule and recover soon.



Baymule said:


> She insisted on going to a sushi bar.  BJ said it was good, but he doesn't want to go back.


I wouldn't blame him . No raw fish for me.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 12, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Hope you're ok @Baymule and recover soon.



I will be. it's just annoying. I'll limp around until it heals up enough for me to get on with things. It's 100* with heat index of 105 to 110, so I guess it's a good time to sit on my butt in the recliner with my feet propped up. LOL


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 12, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I will be. it's just annoying. I'll limp around until it heals up enough for me to get on with things. It's 100* with heat index of 105 to 110, so I guess it's a good time to sit on my butt in the recliner with my feet propped up. LOL


Definitely a good time with a good excuse to sit im the AC room.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 12, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I will be. it's just annoying. I'll limp around until it heals up enough for me to get on with things. It's 100* with heat index of 105 to 110, so I guess it's a good time to sit on my butt in the recliner with my feet propped up. LOL


Hope your knee heals up quick!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm a candidate for future knee replacement surgery. LOL Actually all the walking I do here on the farm has strengthened my knee and I don't have the pain I used to. That is, unless I do something stupid and fall down on it.  I take turmeric for inflammation and I can feel the pain subside within 30 minutes. Amazing stuff.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 13, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I'm a candidate for future knee replacement surgery. LOL Actually all the walking I do here on the farm has strengthened my knee and I don't have the pain I used to. That is, unless I do something stupid and fall down on it.  I take turmeric for inflammation and I can feel the pain subside within 30 minutes. Amazing stuff.


I love turmeric...it works faster and better than anything else!
And don't fall down on your knee, live up to our middle name would ya?


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 13, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres,

What grade will your son be starting?


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 13, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @RollingAcres,
> 
> What grade will your son be starting?


He will ve starting 3rd grade.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 13, 2019)

Today DS had a dental appointment. I took the day off. We went to the appintment then we went fishing. He caught a lot of sun fish so he was happy. We also saw a heron at the boat launch.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2019)

You are a good Mom! Taking a day off to go to a dental appointment, then GO FISHING! Mom of The Year!!


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 13, 2019)

I went fishing with my mom when I was in the 3rd grade...been "hooked" ever since....


----------



## Bruce (Aug 13, 2019)

Baymule said:


> My husband took our 12 year old grand daughter and our daughter shopping today. I was going to go, but fell on my bad knee yesterday, walking didn't sound like much fun. It is a big help to our DD when we help out at back to school time.


Especially when the credit card comes out 



RollingAcres said:


> Today DS had a dental appointment. I took the day off. We went to the appintment then we went fishing. He caught a lot of sun fish so he was happy. We also saw a heron at the boat launch.


Quality time!


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 13, 2019)

I've tried the turmeric, with curcumin as prescribed by the clinic when I was having the PRP and such.  Is there a brand/strength that anyone "swears by" ????? Willing to try something else.  I get no relief from anything lately.  Even CBD at 50 mg strength... (I think that's what it was)  I cannot deal with the taste, so take capsules.  Friend's father had EXCEPTIONALLY good results so I figured okay..... try it.  Seems like nothing has helped .  Just ordered the Maringa that was mentioned in another thread......it's not going to hurt me.  Maybe help out something else if not the arthritis and pain....since it has all 9 essential amino acids(?).  
I'm getting too tired to think, to type, going to bed.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 13, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> I've tried the turmeric, with curcumin as prescribed by the clinic when I was having the PRP and such.  Is there a brand/strength that anyone "swears by" ????? Willing to try something else.  I get no relief from anything lately.  Even CBD at 50 mg strength... (I think that's what it was)  I cannot deal with the taste, so take capsules.  Friend's father had EXCEPTIONALLY good results so I figured okay..... try it.  Seems like nothing has helped .  Just ordered the Maringa that was mentioned in another thread......it's not going to hurt me.  Maybe help out something else if not the arthritis and pain....since it has all 9 essential amino acids(?).
> I'm getting too tired to think, to type, going to bed.


I'll send you a link to the turmeric I use, but it'll have to be tomorrow...I need some sleep first


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 14, 2019)

If it comes in pills form I might get that for DH to try.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 14, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> It's hard to believe that it's mid August and there are only 3 more weeks of summer vacation left!



We went back to school first Tuesday of August. I didn't know some schools still use August as summer break. Go figure, using the hottest month as part of Summer!


@Baymule 
There's a metallic band, not just those copper ones you see, that my wife's uncle got while vacationing at Branson, MO. The guy had him try it in his shop for 30 minutes, and he walked out without using his cane, happy and pain free. He said it was abt $250 and he couldn't swear it would work for everyone, but he swears it helped him. He doesn't wear a knee brace now or use the cane. I will try to get the name and specs. It is supposed to align minerals and whatnot in the blood to allow good bloodflow and get rid of excess calcium or iron, something that collects and causes pain and inflammation.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> We went back to school first Tuesday of August. I didn't know some schools still use August as summer break. Go figure, using the hottest month as part of Summer!
> 
> 
> @Baymule
> There's a metallic band, not just those copper ones you see, that my wife's uncle got while vacationing at Branson, MO. The guy had him try it in his shop for 30 minutes, and he walked out without using his cane, happy and pain free. He said it was abt $250 and he couldn't swear it would work for everyone, but he swears it helped him. He doesn't wear a knee brace now or use the cane. I will try to get the name and specs. It is supposed to align minerals and whatnot in the blood to allow good bloodflow and get rid of excess calcium or iron, something that collects and causes pain and inflammation.


Thanks! Most of the time I do pretty good, but when I fall down, I always seem to land on this knee.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 14, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> We went back to school first Tuesday of August. I didn't know some schools still use August as summer break.


Normally when is the last day of school for you guys? Here they get out the 3rd week of June then go back to school a few days after Labor day. 



Baymule said:


> but when I fall down, I always seem to land on this knee.


Going to have to start bubble-wrapping that knee.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Bruce (Aug 14, 2019)

pop
pop pop
pop pop pop pop


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 14, 2019)

Bruce said:


> pop
> pop pop
> pop pop pop pop


I hope that's the sound of popcorn popping. Not Bay's knee.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 14, 2019)

Bubble wrap popping.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2019)

Favorite redneck past time, popping bubble wrap.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 14, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> Bubble wrap popping.


Oh right, duh!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 14, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Favorite redneck past time, popping bubble wrap.


Ha ha!  I do that when I get bubble wrap in the mail...sure makes the dogs happy


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2019)

Been out working this morning, knee feels a lot better. We unloaded 40 bales of hay out of the trailer. It was baled too green, moldy, nasty stuff. We busted bales open, took sections and made a series of baffles on a down hill slope to check erosion. Then we stacked the rest up against the fence. They left wet spots on the trailer floor.  Had to get them out of there. DH is taking a shower, I have more to so outside before I quit, but taking a break.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 14, 2019)

All,

I haven't mentioned this here yet. We are going to send our cows(or at least 1 for now, then the other later) to the butcher soon. Our initial plan was to raise them for beef, then we decided that we want to breed them. But when DH got hurt and had surgery last year, we didn't get around to breeding them. Financially we've been behind, so adding a calf to our herd just isn't financially sound at this time. We have thought hard on this and we have finally decided that we are going to send the older one(she's around 3 years old) to the butcher first. The younger one will follow soon after. We already found 2 people to split it with us. 

I recently learned from @farmerjan 's post at @Mike CHS 's journal about the BSE rules. Since we have decided to send the older cow to the butcher, reading about that post made me think about my cow's age and we'd have to let the butcher know how old she is. 

Today DH told me that the butcher had given him "the date", which will be this Saturday. Then DH asked me if I'm ok with it. I don't know what got into me at that moment when I read his text. I felt like it finally "hit" me that my cow is going to the butcher and I started crying. Is it normal to feel sad when sending the animals that you raised to the butcher?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 14, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres,

I have never owned farm animals so I can't speak from experience.  The others on this forum will have to weigh in.  But I can easily see how you could be sad at losing an animal that you helped raise.  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 14, 2019)

It always bothers me a bit but I'm way more hands-on than a lot of the more seasoned producers. If a lot of sheep growers would see how I treat my rams they would be shaking their heads telling me how dangerous it is.  I have a ram now that the previous owners didn't trust at all as they had never laid a hand on him outside a head gate. This boy has been here  less than 6 months and he is a carbon copy of Ringo that @Baymule now has.  All it took was one punch on his nose the first time he crowded me and he hasn't done it since.  So yes, I get attached to all of my critters but the bottom line is I'm proud of the way they were grown out and they were happy and well treated till their last day.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 14, 2019)

Baymule said:


> It was baled too green, moldy, nasty stuff.


Nothing to like about that 



RollingAcres said:


> Is it normal to feel sad when sending the animals that you raised to the butcher?


I do not know from personal experience but my guess is YES! At least when you have only a few and therefore have a somewhat personal relationship with them. Even when they were obtained specifically for the purpose of raising them for food, it must be hard not to get at least a bit attached. That is why if I were to raise meat chickens, I'd make sure they were all the same breed so they wouldn't be easy to tell one from the other. With my layers I WANT them to look different so I can tell them apart.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 14, 2019)

Yes, it is perfectly normal to feel a little bit (or ALOT) of sadness when something goes to butcher.  If you didn't care for it, and care about it, then that would be different.  I have had many animals done over the years and I still have to give myself a stern talking to  on occasion when some of them go.  I have also sent a cull cow to the market, that I KNOW HAS TO GO, with my son or someone else because they meant alot to me, and I just did not want to see them get off the trailer at the stockyard. 
The butcher will be able to look at their mouth and tell that she is older, but best if you tell them. And it has to do with the calcification of the spine too I think.   This also gives you a chance to think of the different cuts.  Personally, I always get NY Strip and filet rather than T bones so the only big difference for me is the backbone. I like it because it is meaty, and is great to do like you would BBQ ribs..... or makes a great "soup bone".  There are other "soup bones" so you will not be deprived.
I don't blame you for making this decision at this point.  I had a 4 yr old 1/2 guernsey/ 1/2 jersey heifer butchered because I could not get her bred.  She was a little older than I liked and some of the meat was a little tough.  Not shoe leather.... but not quite as good as the ones I do @ 27 months. And because I had had such hopes for her as a nurse cow, it was tough.  
  Oh, also, I looked it up and it is 30 months.  still won't help your older animal, but if you have a definite birthdate on the younger one, then get it done before 30 months and you can get the backbone if you want it.  You will have to sign something saying it's birthdate or something. Some places are difficult to deal with, some pretty easy.  Be honest, it is for your protection.  You are not losing that much and only have to change the type of  steaks.  

'll be tough, but you can eat the meat knowing that they had a good life and you know what went into the meat.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2019)

I sent my last ram to slaughter and I raised him. I knew that he was only going to be around for 1, maybe 2 breedings because I was waiting on Ringo, but he was a good boy, calm and good natured. I put him up for sale, got no interest, so to slaughter he went. I eased him off the trailer, calling him Baby and talking to him. I felt bad. His name was Speckles.

Yes, it is perfectly normal to feel sad when the animal that you raised, fed, watered and cared for, goes to slaughter. You are in good company here.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 15, 2019)

Thank you all! It helps reading and knowing what/how others feel.

When we were little, we had raised some chickens and had butchered them for food as well. I was ok back then, I know my brother refused to eat the chickens. 

I talked to my DS about sending the cows to the butcher. He said he is alright with it. He then said that he would like to see how butchering is done. Not sure if that's even possible - to watch process at the butcher.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 15, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> but if you have a definite birthdate on the younger one, then get it done before 30 months and you can get the backbone if you want it.


Unfortunately we don't have a definite birthdate for the younger one. When we got her, we were told she was about 2mo old. Based on that she should be around 27mo old now but not 100% certain. It's good to know and we learned from our first experience. Next time we'll know to send them to the butcher younger if we want t-bones or the backbones. I don't normally buy t-bones from the store so we'll be ok not getting t-bones cut from the older cow this time. 
Oh what about getting some bones for my dog, other bones are fine but not the backbones right?



Baymule said:


> You are in good company here


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 15, 2019)

Ribs, knuckles femur and hooves are all good


----------



## Bruce (Aug 15, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Not sure if that's even possible - to watch process at the butcher.


It might be, you would have to ask. AND you would need to decide just how much of it your son really wants to watch. Killing and skinning I would think would be the most traumatic. It is a lot less 'real and personal' once it is a hanging carcass. Who knows, maybe your son will become a butcher!


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 15, 2019)

Bruce said:


> AND you would need to decide just how much of it your son really wants to watch. Killing and skinning I would think would be the most traumatic.


I did ask him when he said that he'd like to watch the butchering, he said the part where the butcher cuts up the hanging carcass. I will check with him again. He knows that the animal will have to be killed first then hang for 2 weeks. 



Bruce said:


> Who knows, maybe your son will become a butcher!


I'm sure his interest in watching the butchering process came from watching this new TV show called "The Butcher". In this show (usually 3 rounds in one episode), first the competing butchers are given a carcass (each), could be a cow, pig, snake, beaver, fish. They are usually asked to cut up the carcass in different ways that will get the most retail $$$. The winners of this round will move on to the 2nd round with another challenge...and so on. It's on the History Channel if anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 15, 2019)

Ya could always get a fryer at the store and ya can supervise and teach him how to cut up a chicken first....that is what I learned on growing up....our grandsons were learning how to fillet fish from pawpaw, but before I got to them trying we were "uprooted"....ya can teach a bunch just allowing him to watch ya and most importantly, can learn about sharp knives and which is best for what job......


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 15, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ya could always get a fryer at the store and ya can supervise and teach him how to cut up a chicken first


You mean I have to touch a dead chicken and cut it up? Yuck!  
I'm just kidding, I have no problem with that.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 15, 2019)

Last year after we butchered chickens, I gave one to neighbors. Neither one had ever cut up a chicken-and are older than us. They were proud that they finally figured it out. It took them half a day...…

I have 7 or 8 young roos that I want to get butchered. I think I'm going to spatch cock them for the BBQ pit. They are EE's so won't be very big or have a lot of meat.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 15, 2019)

That is about my favorite way to cook whole chicken.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 15, 2019)

Baymule said:


> They are EE's so won't be very big or have a lot of meat.


Sure wouldn't be on mine. They look big until they moult, then you wonder how they are alive being all skinny like they are.



RollingAcres said:


> new TV show called "The Butcher".


Somehow I would have assumed that would be another gory crime show. Interesting that someone decided they could make money with a show about butchering animals. Especially since so many people don't even seem to know how the meat in the store gets there or where it came from.



Baymule said:


> They were proud that they finally figured it out. It took them half a day...…


indeed! I guess neither of them ever carved a chicken or turkey.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 15, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Last year after we butchered chickens, I gave one to neighbors. Neither one had ever cut up a chicken-and are older than us. They were proud that they finally figured it out. It took them half a day...…
> 
> I have 7 or 8 young roos that I want to get butchered. I think I'm going to spatch cock them for the BBQ pit. They are EE's so won't be very big or have a lot of meat.


Gotta say i'm guilty...I never cut up a whole chicken either


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 16, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Gotta say i'm guilty...I never cut up a whole chicken either



Don't feel by yourself -- I don't know how to cut up a chicken, either.  But considering that I don't like chicken meat, I don't feel that I have been deprived in my life.  (Now for the onslaught of chicken lovers! )


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 16, 2019)

I have cut up a whole chicken. Have gutted and filet a fish as well.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm not a big meat fan...not for any real reason besides I just don't like it 
Now, gutting and fileting a fish I can do...I used to go fishing all the time and I loved it


----------



## Baymule (Aug 17, 2019)

*OH NO!! CHICKEN UNCUTTER UPPERS ABOUND!!
*


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 17, 2019)

Baymule said:


> *OH NO!! CHICKEN UNCUTTER UPPERS ABOUND!!
> *


Chicken uncutter uppers???


----------



## Baymule (Aug 17, 2019)

To coin a phrase......that's how southernisms get made up.....


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 17, 2019)

Ha ha! I like that!


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 20, 2019)

Both our cows were sent to the butcher last Saturday. But let me back up and tell you about that day. I woke up Saturday morning and as usual went out to do animal chores. After I let the chickens out of the coop, I headed to the cow pasture. I wanted to feed the cows and "say my goodbyes" and thank them... But as I was walking there, I didn't see the cows in the field. I called them as I was opening the gate but they didn't come running. I looked in the barn, nothing. They were GONE! Unbeknown to us, they had pushed and snapped a couple of poles in the back field and got out. So DH drove the truck to the back of our property to see if they were back there. Then I heard him honking and calling them so I knew they must be in the back of the property. After calling and coaxing them for a while, we finally got them back into the barn and locked them inside. 

The older heifer, her hanging weight was 820 Lbs. The younger heifer, her hanging weight was 430 Lbs. We decided that we would send the younger one to the butcher at the same time rather than wait for a later time. She was quite attached to the older heifer, she would have been lonely if we left her by herself. 

DH asked the butcher if he would allow my son to watch the butchering(cutting up meat) process. He said yes and he would even let DS and DH help packing the meat.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 20, 2019)

The older one was a good hanging weight.  The younger will be "baby beef".  You were smart to not try to keep one by herself, she would have gone crazy and been out alot looking for company.  You will be able to get the younger one with any backbone, and the butcher will make the determination on the larger one but I'm thinking size wise she could go either way.  
Maybe you can get some other things in order, and then get a couple beef animals again in a year or so.  As you found out, they do take care, and time and money to feed even with decent pasture. Hope they taste good for you.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 20, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> Maybe you can get some other things in order, and then get a couple beef animals again in a year or so. As you found out, they do take care, and time and money to feed even with decent pasture.


Yes definitely. We definitely will do it again once we get some things in order. I'm glad we had a chance to do it and learned from our first cattle raising experience. 



farmerjan said:


> Hope they taste good for you.


The butcher gave us the hanger steak from the younger one and we grilled that up the next day. It was very good! Can't wait for the rest to come back.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 20, 2019)

Congratulations  on your first animal harvest...enjoy it


----------



## Bruce (Aug 20, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> DH asked the butcher if he would allow my son to watch the butchering(cutting up meat) process. He said yes and he would even let DS and DH help packing the meat.


----------



## JHP Homestead (Aug 20, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> The butcher gave us the hanger steak from the younger one and we grilled that up the next day. It was very good! Can't wait for the rest to come back.


Hanger steak is the best! I had never heard of it until DH and I cut up our first steer and wondered what this weird, steak-looking chunk of meat was.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 20, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 20, 2019)

I'll volunteer to help turn the spit!!...........sure wish ya lived closer....we work for Food....


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 22, 2019)

This week DS has been attending summer camp for Young Aviators. Today they will be visiting the Air Force base and tomorrow (highlight for his week) he gets to fly! He's so excited! The weather will be nice, sunny for tomorrow so a good day for flying. I think it's money well spent for this summer camp!


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 22, 2019)

I agree about money well spent.  This could be a deciding point for the rest of his life.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 22, 2019)

Wow, that's a big deal!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 23, 2019)

Congrats on the beef. There is nothing better than your own home grown meat. What is hanger steak?


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 26, 2019)

Baymule said:


> What is hanger steak?


When the butcher gave us the hanger steak, I had to ask Mr Google what cut that was. Here's what I found out:

_From Wikipedia: Anatomically speaking, the hanger steak is the crura, or legs, of the diaphragm. The steak is said to "hang" from the diaphragm of the heifer or steer.[2] The diaphragm is one muscle, commonly cut into two separate cuts of meat: the hanger steak, traditionally considered more flavorful, and the outer skirt steak, composed of tougher muscle from the dome of the diaphragm. The hanger is attached to the last rib and to the front of several of the lumbar vertebrae. The right side is larger and stronger than the left.

From another site:



 _


----------



## Baymule (Aug 26, 2019)

thank you for the explanation.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 31, 2019)

So, how'd it go with the DS at the Air Force base?....did he get his wings?.....


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 3, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> So, how'd it go with the DS at the Air Force base?....did he get his wings?.....


He had a blasts! I have pics to share, will do that in a couple of days.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 3, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Today they will be visiting the Air Force base


And also correction to my own previous post, it was the Air National Guard base, instead of the Air Force base. I know there's a difference but not sure what. Just wanted to get the name right.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 3, 2019)

DS had a great time at the aviation camp! He learned about a few different types of airplanes, learned about lift and drag of aircraft. On the last day of camp, the campers (divided into groups by age group)did presentations on the airplanes they were assigned.

They also made a trip to the Air National Guard base. Here's the group inside an LC 130.

 
Here's DS getting into the plane for his flight. I learned that this plane is a Mooney M20.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 3, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres,

Thanks for the pictures!  I am so glad that your son got the chance to go.  Who knows, this experience may be one that helps shape his life path?  You and your DH are good parents.  He is a lucky guy.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 3, 2019)

The Mooney is a nice airplane and I know he had a great time.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 3, 2019)

What a awesome  experience  for your son to have


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 3, 2019)

He'll never forget "that day".....and I bet ya couldn't "measure" the smile he was wearing, either!!.......


----------



## Baymule (Sep 3, 2019)

What a fun time for your son!


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 6, 2019)

Thank you everyone!
Also want to pass this along, information we learned about Young Eagles: https://www.eaa.org/eaa/youth/free-ye-flights


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 6, 2019)

It's back to school time for us. DS started school yesterday, 3rd grader now. He had a good first day of school. My wallet is "relief" that I don't have to pay for weekly summer camp. 

A little update on our cows we sent to the butcher. We were able to go to the butcher and learned a little about butchering. All 3 of us went, we didn't cut but we helped wrapped the meat. We were able to sell the younger cow (1/2 each to 2 other friends) and 1/2 of the older one to another friend. We kept the other 1/2 of the older one. We had since then heard back from one friend that he's interested in helping us out in fixing up the fencing because he has seen how well the meat turned out and he wants to buy another 1/2 the next time. He also told/showed his friends the meat and they are now interested in buying as well in the future. That is good news because we do plan to raise some more in the near future, mainly to raise our own food but if we can make a few $$ along the way that would be great too. 

I don't really know how much (weight) meat we got back. I haven't have time to sort everything out and organized the freezer yet. We got a used chest freezer from Craigslist for $100, it's at least 12 cu ft (I forgot what she listed it as). We wanted an upright freezer but they were either too expensive for our budget or the sellers won't reply back(but continue to advertise for the item ). I'm glad we found the craigslist ad. 
I'll post some pics in a bit from my phone.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 6, 2019)

And now some food pics to whet your appetite lol.
Here's a piece of chuck steak we took out for dinner after we brought the meat back from the butcher. It was delish (sorry forgot to take "cooked" pic). It's as big as my 9x13 pan!

 
Meat in the freezer 
 
Some homemade bread to go with broccoli cheddar soup. 

Homemade broccoli cheddar soup 
 

Forgot to post that our Skyler girl turned one on 8/31! She got a treat for her birthday.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 6, 2019)

I just ate lunch so you didn't make me hungry.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 6, 2019)

Yum!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 6, 2019)

There is nothing like home raised meat. Named, loved, cared for every day and someday it winds up on your plate. That is something that 99.9% of the people will never get.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 6, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres,

I am so happy for you that raising the two cows has worked out for you!  I know how hard you and DH have worked to get your place nice!  As Miss @Baymule pointed out, there is nothing like home raised meat. (I'll have to take her word for it, as I have never raised any animals, to eat or otherwise, other than dogs and cats as pets. )

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 6, 2019)

YUM!! And happy belated birthday to Skyler! Sure looks like she enjoyed her birthday treat


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 8, 2019)

@Baymule I know you make chicken broth and can them. Do you use a pressure canner or hot water bath method? I don't have a pressure canner, I wonder if I can can the broth using the hot water bath method. I want to make some beef broth using our soup shank.
Does anyone have a good recipe to make broth?


----------



## Bruce (Sep 8, 2019)

I haven't tried it yet but I now have 3 chicken carcasses in the freezer and am going to try this one (or some variation depending on what veggies I have to toss in
https://www.foodiecrush.com/best-chicken-stock/

I'm happy to toss this one if someone posts a tried and true here.

With DD1 back at school, I can make soup with stock that has REAL flavor


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 8, 2019)

Bruce said:


> With DD1 back at school, I can make soup with stock that has REAL flavor


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 8, 2019)

I use bone broth and 'better than bullion', add some fish sauce, soy sauce, rice wine vinegar and chili pepper water...YUM!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 8, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> @Baymule I know you make chicken broth and can them. Do you use a pressure canner or hot water bath method? I don't have a pressure canner, I wonder if I can can the broth using the hot water bath method. I want to make some beef broth using our soup shank.
> Does anyone have a good recipe to make broth?


I can broth in a pressure canner. Do not use a hot water bath, to be on the safe side. I can chicken meat also. I don't use a recipe, I just use the broth from simmering the chicken and bones. My favorite broth is from old layer hens, it is yellow and full of flavor. I put a half teaspoon of salt in each pint jar.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 11, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Do not use a hot water bath, to be on the safe side.


Ok I think I'll just make a small batch and freeze it. The make some more then the ones in the freezer are used up. Thanks Bay.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 11, 2019)

Bruce said:


> am going to try this one (or some variation depending on what veggies I have to toss in
> https://www.foodiecrush.com/best-chicken-stock/


That recipe looks good! I looked up some beef broth recipes as well. Looks like the main thing about making bone broth from most of these recipes is roasting the meat to give it the extra flavor. 



AmberLops said:


> I use bone broth and 'better than bullion'


I love that "better than bouillon" stuff! I think once I find a recipe for broth that I like, I might try to boil it down to make some bouillons.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 11, 2019)

Ok I don't want to hijack @MtViking 's journal to talk more about canning, so I'll do it here in my journal. 

@Baymule @Mike CHS @Mini Horses @Bruce and anyone else who'd like to share your input on this:

Do you have home canned goods that are older than 12-18 months in your pantry? 
In your experience have you eaten any home canned goods that are older than 2 years?


----------



## Bruce (Sep 11, 2019)

I think we got rid of all the old stuff (all commercial store bought stuff). We did find some cans that were like 15 years old. Clearly we buy things we don't need!

Ooooh!! I found a jar of sunflower seed butter - sell by June 2012! Never opened, probably still good. I know *I* sure didn't buy that.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 11, 2019)

The only ones I have eaten (or drank) were tomatoes and quart jars of tomatoe juice. I have used some that sat on a shelf a few years. They were still good. In that cold pack canning version, there has to be acid added. We used lemon juice even to the 'maters. I have heard of adding white vinegar.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 11, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Clearly we buy things we don't need!


Maybe you "needed" it at the time but forgot all about it. 



Pastor Dave said:


> I have used some that sat on a shelf a few years. They were still good.


I have used my own salsa/tomato sauce that were over a year old but made sure that we hurry up and use them up before it's over 2 years. I always check to make sure the seal was not compromised, check to make sure no mold on top and no funky foul smell.



Pastor Dave said:


> In that cold pack canning version, there has to be acid added. We used lemon juice even to the 'maters. I have heard of adding white vinegar.


How much lemon juice do you add in? I use the hot water bath version and I don't add lemon juice or vinegar.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 11, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Maybe you "needed" it at the time but forgot all about it.


Not me! If I have a "need" for a nut butter, I'm fine with peanut butter. Had to be DW or DD1 wanted it for something. Of course DD1 also NEEDED a new springform pan, it has been sitting in its box unused since we bought it about a year ago. And she NEEDED a cupcake carrier. Finally found one on Amazon. It ALMOST got used a couple of weeks ago but DD2 didn't want to have to clean it to take some cupcakes (that DD1 made) to work for someone's birthday. So it is back on the shelf as it has been for months and months and months.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 11, 2019)

Baymule said:


> old layer hens


When/how do you "decide" it's time for the old layers to go to freezer camp, or in this case soup pantry? 
I have a layer hen that doesn't lay, hasn't been for at least 3 years. She's not even that old, we got her when we first moved in to our house, that was in 2015. She laid eggs for 1 year or so...then after her first molting, she had stopped. I kept her around as a companion back when I had only 2 hens. Now that I have 5 more laying hens, I wonder if I should still keep her around or send her to freezer camp...


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 11, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Not me! If I have a "need" for a nut butter, I'm fine with peanut butter. Had to be DW or DD1 wanted it for something. Of course DD1 also NEEDED a new springform pan, it has been sitting in its box unused since we bought it about a year ago. And she NEEDED a cupcake carrier. Finally found one on Amazon. It ALMOST got used a couple of weeks ago but DD2 didn't want to have to clean it to take some cupcakes (that DD1 made) to work for someone's birthday. So it is back on the shelf as it has been for months and months and months.


 kids


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 11, 2019)

I have used my own canned stuff that was over 5 years.  Apple butter, applesauce, sliced fruit, other stuff.  Canned tomatoes;  I always check the seal, make sure it smelled right, and make sure there is no mold, or anything.  I also don't throw out all store stuff that is out of date as most of the dates say "best if used by"   not that it is going to be "bad".  Most things that are "older" just lose some flavor, or food value.  If the seal is good, and the food is stored in a "dark" cabinet, closet, pantry, it should be fine.  I will trust my own canned stuff before I trust store bought though.  I like the old style canning jars with glass lids, because they would let go a seal if the food was even questionable.  I always store those jars with the metal bail off the top of the jar.  Of course, those jars are not even supposed to be "used"  today..... but you can buy the rubber ring and I still use them.  They don't stack or anything, but I still like them.  Kind of like the Tattler lids... I like them because , they don't have the metal that will eventually rust through, like the ball lids.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 11, 2019)

What "breed" of laying hen is the one who didn't  lay after molting?  The "sex-link"  type chickens, are really a hybrid and they usually lay good for 2 years then they kinda just "peter out".... I didn't keep any of mine past the 2 years when I was providing eggs from free range hens.  They do usually produce larger eggs the second year, and most still lay pretty good although maybe a bit fewer.   But after that most do not lay well enough to justify the cost of feed.  Now, my purebreds are different because I am trying to retain, and use hens to carry on a certain bloodline.  They are not for "production" but again, even with them I try to only keep them for 3-4 years most times.  But show birds/purebreds are a whole different ball game.  No point feeding a fat old hen that lays few or no eggs, and is still eating.  Even though you are probably not buying alot of feed, it still costs money. And she is taking space that another productive hen could be using.  Put her in the freezer/soup pot.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 11, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> I also don't throw out all store stuff that is out of date as most of the dates say "best if used by" not that it is going to be "bad".


I don't have a lot of store bought can goods that will last until after the "best by date" because I normally just buy what's needed to last a few weeks then buy some more after. But when it comes to dairy (yogurt or milk), I'll give it a few days after. For milk, by the time it gets to the "best by" date, we're usually almost done, might get 3-4 glasses out of that. I'd drink it first to make sure it's still good before giving to my son. 



farmerjan said:


> What "breed" of laying hen is the one who didn't lay after molting?


I think she is a Rhode Island Red, she looks just like one. My step-daughter "gifted" me with some chicks she got from a farm when we first moved in. It was a mixed bunch.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 11, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> @Baymule @Mike CHS @Mini Horses @Bruce and anyone else who'd like to share your input on this:
> 
> Do you have home canned goods that are older than 12-18 months in your pantry?
> In your experience have you eaten any home canned goods that are older than 2 years?




Yes & yes....Like FarmerJan, check it and go.   I actually found a few jars of green beans at my moms, brought in from WV, that were over 7 yrs old.  I wanted the jars, so opened and dumped the beans but, did taste and they were just fine!  

Milk -- I find my goat milk lasts a long time, well refrigerated. I love my "own dairy"     It doesn't "go bad" but may change form to clabber, then clabber cheese, etc.   Too much milk? my chickens love the milk, clabber, cheese....AND, the benefit from it!   Pushes them thru a molt really nicely and save my wallet, too.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 11, 2019)

Miss @Ridgetop,

I can't advise on keeping past "best by" dates as my wife won't let me eat anything like that, and we don't do our own canning.

You mentioned your step daughter.  I don't recall you mentioning her before.  If you don't mind my asking, is she residing with you and your husband along with your son, or is she somewhere else?  If you don't want to answer, I understand.

Senile  Texas Aggie


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 11, 2019)

I still have a few jars of apple sauce that I canned a couple of years ago. I wasn't sure if I should still eat them but I also didn't have the "heart" to throw them out (I worked hard to can them ) yet. Now I guess I'll open the jar, if still smell good and no mold, then I'm eating it!


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 11, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Ridgetop,
> 
> I can't advise on keeping past "best by" dates as my wife won't let me eat anything like that, and we don't do our own canning.
> 
> ...


Oh Mr. STA, this is RollingAcres.  I think it's the second time you have referred to me as Miss Ridgetop but no big deal. lol

I think I may have mentioned my DSD (and my step son) before a few times but don't remember when. She's 28. She currently resides with her mom(she moved back in with her mom after moving out/ending her relationship with her ex-boyfriend). My step son is 31, he lives with his girlfriend.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 11, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Too much milk? my chickens love the milk, clabber, cheese


Hmmm I can't remember where but I remembered reading that dairy product can give chickens diarrhea so I've been avoiding giving them dairy.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 11, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres,

  You are absolutely right about it being the second time!   I don't know why I keeping doing that!  I am glad you are a good sport about it!  

Thank you for explaining about your step daughter and step son.

Senile (and stupid!) Texas Aggie


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 11, 2019)

OMG STA, don't beat yourself up! Maybe you remembered that I have a sister who lives in CA, that made you think of Miss Ridgetop because she lives in CA...


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 11, 2019)

Maybe it is my Texas Aggie I/Q getting in the way!


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 11, 2019)

We rarely come across many canned items over two years old but we are pretty good at rotating all of our stock.  I have spent much of my adult life in hurricane country so I was pretty much in prepper mode for much of that.   We have the luxury of a lot of storage space and we also have several years worth of dehydrated foods.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 11, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> When/how do you "decide" it's time for the old layers to go to freezer camp, or in this case soup pantry?
> I have a layer hen that doesn't lay, hasn't been for at least 3 years. She's not even that old, we got her when we first moved in to our house, that was in 2015. She laid eggs for 1 year or so...then after her first molting, she had stopped. I kept her around as a companion back when I had only 2 hens. Now that I have 5 more laying hens, I wonder if I should still keep her around or send her to freezer camp...


I usually slaughter layer hens at 3 years old when they go into their second molt. I have tried to keep them longer, but they never seem to lay as well, but they still eat the same.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 11, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Ok I don't want to hijack @MtViking 's journal to talk more about canning, so I'll do it here in my journal.
> 
> @Baymule @Mike CHS @Mini Horses @Bruce and anyone else who'd like to share your input on this:
> 
> ...


I don't think I have any old home canned goods in the pantry now, but I have had before. 

I have eaten home canned goods 3-4 years old. I try to get them gone in 2 years, but it doesn't always work out that way. I do carefully check them out.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 11, 2019)

The "when to send them packing" question has a lot of "it depends"  I don't send any packing because they are a hobby not a business. If I'm feeding a hen I've had for years that isn't laying anymore I'm OK with that. 

I have 4 that are 7 years old. Yue isn't laying anymore and looks to be aging but she still gets out in mid pack for morning treats. Anais and Zorra seem to lay only when they want to go broody which is 2 or 3 times a year. Persephone has never gone broody and is still laying about 3 eggs a week non winter. 

I have 4 that are 4 years old. 3 still lay, Mellori has been doing really soft shelled eggs this year so I'm not counting her. 

Looking at it a slightly different way, DD2 costs a lot more to feed and I get nothing out of her so the chickens are cheap by comparison. At least they all used to give me something


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 11, 2019)

If you give chickens alot of milk when they have not had it they will get "loose" but it won't hurt them.  I feed it to the chickens, hogs, meat birds, turkeys, barn cats, what ever is out there.  Not the cows but the calves will get it obviously. And one of my dairies feeds only sour milk to their calves..... clabbered they call it.  I used to feed some of the smelliest sour milk to the pigs and they loved it.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 11, 2019)

Bruce said:


> The "when to send them packing" question has a lot of "it depends"  I don't send any packing because they are a hobby not a business. If I'm feeding a hen I've had for years that isn't laying anymore I'm OK with that.
> 
> I have 4 that are 7 years old. Yue isn't laying anymore and looks to be aging but she still gets out in mid pack for morning treats. Anais and Zorra seem to lay only when they want to go broody which is 2 or 3 times a year. Persephone has never gone broody and is still laying about 3 eggs a week non winter.
> 
> ...



Well, maybe DD2 needs to get sent "packing"...... Parents gave me the summer after high school free then had to start paying some board for the food and other amenities, like laundry and such.  Father said my mother wasn't a maid and that since I was an adult, I needed to start taking responsibility for myself.    Really though, she ought to at least be paying you board.  How is she ever going to manage out in the real world if she doesn't have to learn to pay for the necessities that keep her fed and warm?   I have been paying board/rent/something since I got out of high school.  Learned to budget and how to live on what I earn.  My son did the same.  When he came back to live with me after he first got out of high school, he did chores in exchange for some of his "board" ,  and I mean like maintenance on all the vehicles, paid his own insurance, paid his long distance calls ( back when we all had landlines and all that), and kicked in a little to boot.  He was working, and knew that money didn't grow on trees and that I wasn't like the government and provided all that free stuff.....
I understand the keeping the chickens in your case as they are as much pets as anything.  I have kept an old hen that was a good layer or something til she died.  Kept my old favorite guernsey cow after she no longer would breed back and buried her on the place.  She was about 15.  But for the most part, there is no point in my keeping something that is not somewhat productive in some way. The cats even earn their keep by ridding this place of the mice and rats that were running rampant when I moved here.  Yes, they get fed too, but they have to do something....Got one kitten that is getting to be a pet, but one is okay.  He might grow up to be a mouser too....  or at least curl up in my lap on a cold day


----------



## Bruce (Sep 11, 2019)

Guess we are soft  Plus DD has had some serious expenses of late. $4K to fix her car after her accident (oops no collision insurance). $2K for removal of 10 of her cat's teeth. Poor guy is only 2.5 years old but has "tooth resorption". And just this week another $2K for major mechanical repairs on the car. She had a plan to move out in the spring but it fell apart. We do get the dishes done (grudgingly and to the most minimal requirement).


----------



## Baymule (Sep 11, 2019)

I get it @Bruce. I have my pets. I had a black sex link that had a red breast, I named her Robin. I had my first 2 hens and took our then 3 year old grand daughter to the feed store to get chicks. Robin was one of them. I kept her until her death a couple of years ago, she was 7. Robin is buried right inside the garden, her headstone a large rock.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 11, 2019)

I haven't canned in a while, but when I did tomatoes, I added a Tb of lemon juice. Never had any issues. Mom just said that the tomatoes seemed to not be as acidic as they used to be, so thought it better to add it in.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 12, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your input on "old" canned goods. 

@Baymule, Robin was a beautiful hen!



farmerjan said:


> I used to feed some of the smelliest sour milk to the pigs and they loved it.


Things I've learned here about pigs: they love sour milk and boiled eggs.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 12, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> @Baymule, Robin was a beautiful hen!



Thank you. She had a bad attitude, was always the top hen and was her own personality. She slowed down when she got older, but was still Robin. 



RollingAcres said:


> Things I've learned here about pigs: they love sour milk and boiled eggs.



they also love soured stinky corn!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 12, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Things I've learned here about pigs: they love sour milk and boiled eggs.


And snakes apparently


----------



## Ridgetop (Sep 15, 2019)

Just saw this - I don't worry about home canned stuff being held too long  If the top centers "pop" up showing they have lost their seal, I toss them.  If the color turns too dark to be appetizing I empty it out and dispose of it.  Mostly I just can jam, jelly, tomatoes anymore since this soil is not good enough to grow a really big garden.  When I grew everything we ate (except lettuce, celery, etc.) we usually finished off everything in a year.  Now with fewer children at home to eat PB & J, we don't use as much jam.  I can't help making more than we need though since I hate wasting anything and tend to toss all fruit that is starting to go soft into the freezer.  Then I turn it into jam in the winter.  I need to control my desire to preserve everything edible!  I am a compulsive canner!  LOL

I did start emptying out my jam and jelly cabinet and discovered some jams that had been there a while.  I finally found a date on them and !!!   I had about 2 dozen jars of jams that were over 18 years old!  I really need to clean out the jam cupboard more frequently apparently!  I dumped them al but the apple butter did not seem to have changed color and the seal was intact.  I don't remember the last time I went to the enormous effort of making apple butter, but it had to be about 10 years ago.  It still smelled good so I tasted it and it tasted great.  However, I went ahead and dumped it anyway.  Then I opened the other jar and again it tasted great.  I dumped it anyway.  Then I realized that I might have poisoned myself by tasting 2 jars!    I watched myself for any symptoms of food poisoning, but I was fine so maybe I should have kept those old jars of apple butter.    I am very partial to apple butter!   

As to store bought canned food I usually dispose of it a year or 2 after the expiration date as long as the can doesn't bulge.   I did find some cans that were about 3 or 4 years old in the camper cupboards and tossed them.  I felt very wasteful though.  Probably part of my OCD canning compulsion to preserve food.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 15, 2019)

I think I must have squirrel DNA. I was not starved or deprived as a child, so being some kind of GMO squirrel must be the only explanation.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 16, 2019)

I would not have thrown out the apple butter or the jams/jellies.  They do not get the type of botulism that a vegetable can get from get. Been eating some apple jelly my mom made about 10 years ago before her slow demise.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 16, 2019)

Mmmm apple butter...it's time to make some. Last Friday DH came home with a big plastic shopping bag full of apples. A customer gave him the apples, picked from his trees and he said he doesn't spray them. I was able to eat some fresh apples without any allergic reaction. 
I also made an apple crisps with some of the apples. I might not have enough to make a big batch of apple butter.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 16, 2019)

I was going to pick some of the apples off our puny tree to make apple crisp but they seriously did NOT want to come off. Given we've never gotten anything usable from the tree before I have a question. SHOULD the stem release when they are ripe and I shouldn't force the issue?


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 16, 2019)

Bruce said:


> SHOULD the stem release when they are ripe and I shouldn't force the issue?


As far as I know, when they are good and ready, they should pretty much just fall right off when you pick them. If you have to fight it off the stem then it's not ready yet. It's still early yet in apple season.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 16, 2019)

Good! Because DW came home from the P.O. with a huge bag of apples today


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 16, 2019)

I've eaten some pretty old home canned things....fig preserves, pickles, spiced peaches, and some vegtables....some up to 15yrs old....mom always told me to spoon the tops off and what is below the top should be fine, as long as color and texture are maintained....tomatos are different and won't hold as long, she never let them go longer than 3-5yrs....however, not very many made it that long cause we ate a bunch of tomato based dishes....chili, pastas, and such.....she made her pickles in a churn and would cover the lid with plastic wrap and foil....I've helped her dip them out as needed and when it grew mold on top we spooned it off and ate below it...again, as long as it held its texture, if it went mushy they were discarded, churn cleaned, and ready for another batch.........ya have to remember she grew up during the depression, Nothing went to waste...what was dumped went to the hogs or chickens....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 29, 2019)

OK, Miss @RollingAcres, you haven't posted in a while.  What's going on with you?  Am I going to have to post another Texas Aggie joke on your journal?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi everyone, I will post as soon as I am available.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 1, 2019)

Yay!  Miss @RollingAcres, it is good to know that you are alive!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 1, 2019)

We're waiting !!!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Bruce (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi everyone! Thank you for waiting. Let's see where do I start? I'll start with the most recent stuff then go backwards.

We were without a functioning kitchen since this past Sunday until yesterday evening. The reason you ask? We had a fire in the electrical box Sunday evening!  We are all ok, just a little shaken up by what happened. And luckily it was caught in time so it didn't cause a house fire. The damage was only at the electrical box and some wires connected to it. The wiring for the kitchen (lights & outlets) and dryer and porch light were the ones affected. Thank God when it happened we were not sleeping nor were we away. 

Two weeks ago, my DS and I ran a 5K. We did this 5K last year and we are going to keep doing it, make it our tradition. It was a beautiful day for our run. I did much better this year with the time. Last year I came in around 48mins (not forgetting last place shared with another lady lol). This year I pushed myself and came in 42.07mins and NOT last place, not even in the last 5 . We are running another 5K this Saturday. 

The chickens have stopped laying for now. The days are getting shorter. It gets dark by 7:30. Soon daylight saving time is going to end and it will be dark by the time I get out of work at 5. 

That's about all I got for y'all at this time. I will post pics a little while later. How is everyone doing? I haven't been reading up on your journals or posts, really behind on the current event on BYH.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 3, 2019)

Glad that disaster was avoided and ya caught it early!!...
...I ran cross country in high school and the "goal" is always to better your time....way to GO!!......


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 3, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres,

I am so glad that you and your family are OK and that the house wasn't damaged too badly!  Have they figured what it was about the wiring that caused the fire?  The reason that I ask is that my Baby Sister and her DH had a fire in their house just before Christmas that started in the electrical box.  It turned out that they had aluminum wiring that became brittle and then overheated, causing the fire.  I don't remember when the construction industry stopped using aluminum wiring in homes, but if your house was built during that time, that could be the cause.

I am so glad to hear that you and your son have started a tradition to run in 5K races!  That sounds like a wonderful thing.  You ought to get someone to take pictures of the two of you!

Thanks for coming back to the forum.  We missed you!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule (Oct 3, 2019)

That was a close one! Glad that y'all were home and could stop it before the house caught on fire. I know that was a serious incident.

Congrats on the 5K, glad that you and your son had a great time.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 3, 2019)

So glad that it was no worse than it was.    

Congrats on the 5k.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 3, 2019)

Congrats on the 5k!! 
Glad the fire didn't spread...it could've been much worse! SO glad you caught it in time and no one was hurt. Sounds like you've been busy! Missed hearing from you


----------



## Bruce (Oct 4, 2019)

Congrats on your 6th place (from the bottom ) place. I'm sure you would have been all rested up by the time I finished if I ran it. Don't recall the last time I ran anywhere. My sister-in-law runs marathons. 3 this year plus she's doing a 31 mile race soon. 

Glad the fire didn't cause more damage, scary. STA has a good question about the wiring. The other things I can think of if you have copper wire it too much power demand on a single breaker and/or wire too small for the demand. I think I'd get an electrician in to look things over.


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 4, 2019)

Thank you all!

We did have an electrician come out to look things over and fix the damaged wires. DH knows the basic electrical stuff but not not a licensed electrician so we opted for someone who knows what they are doing. I forgot to ask DH if he found out the reason for the fire.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 4, 2019)

I would REALLY want to know that.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 28, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres,

How's your recovery from the fire coming?  I have been holding off on posting Texas Aggie jokes, since you have a good reason to not be on the forum, but I am wondering how you and yours are doing.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule (Oct 28, 2019)

STA you are so kind and caring, always checking on people. I am glad that you joined BYH.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 28, 2019)

Baymule said:


> STA you are so kind and caring, always checking on people. I am glad that you joined BYH.


X1000


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 29, 2019)

Thank you, Miss @Baymule and Miss @AmberLops!  That warms my heart!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Nov 16, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres,

Are you OK?  We still haven't heard from you in awhile and miss you here on the forum.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 11, 2019)

Miss @RollingAcres,

Gosh, it's being quite awhile since we last heard from you.  I hope everything is OK and you are just busy.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 26, 2019)

Where, oh where has Miss @RollingAcres gone?
Oh where, oh where can she be?
She had a fire
In some electrical wire,
Now worried so much is me.

Since nothing else has worked, I thought a silly poem might do the trick.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce (Dec 26, 2019)

I hope so too STA!!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Feb 13, 2020)

I really miss you, Miss @RollingAcres!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 13, 2020)

Maybe she's stuck in the snow though they didn't get anywhere near what we did. I think she forgot about us


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Mar 16, 2020)

Miss @RollingAcres, I really hope things are OK with you.  If you can do so, please PM someone on BYH to let them know how you are, so they can tell us.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (May 3, 2020)

I miss you, Miss @RollingAcres!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jan 5, 2022)

Miss @RollingAcres,

It has been over 2 years since you last posted.  I really, really, REALLY wish you would let us know how you are doing.  We miss you! 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------

